# Kaitlyn Siragusa / Amouranth



## Biutiful (Feb 12, 2022)

"Guys, I was banned on Twitch again because my lewds are too good."



If you happen to hear about a Twitch thot being in the news, chances are Amouranth's at it again.

Amouranth  [real name Kaitlyn Siragusa] 02/12/1993 is a professional Twitch streamer with 0 personality and 0 IQ. To compensate, she resorts to selling her body for clout . Her main claim to fame, or rather infamy, is how she's prone to becoming the center of controversies and mass ridicule, all brought on by her own greed. No matter how many people attempt to ruin her, her career as a streamer lives on. In the end, she learns absolutely nothing and gets richer doing it..
_donate enough money your name can also be scribbled on her arm..._


 Down Bad the single from her new "rap" album she gives a pretty good run down of her current situation.









Early Life

She grows up close to Houston, TX in the suburb of Katy. starts cosplaying around 2014

Her early pics remind me of brittany venti to be honest.



She's been hiding the fact she's married since 2015 to maximize her profits



Marriage License



Mod conversation with Amo about it ..

While Amouranth is now known for ASMR and the “hot tub streaming”,





that wasn’t always the case. In the beginning when she started out in 2016 – after being invited to stream by Twitch themselves , starting off with cosplay streams



Since then, she has consistently streamed for up to 8-12 hours most days. Around 2017 she transitions into IRL , skits , and trolling..

leave's her mod simp hanging...




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Surgery 




Your browser is not able to display this video.



This awkward and uncomfortable interaction got a lot of attention from the streaming community. Many people questioned why Amouranth would bother lying about having plastic surgery to a stranger wearing neon at the beach. Other viewers assumed that Amouranth had to keep up the lie that her breasts were real in order to maintain a certain appearance for her fans. Either way, many people across social media declared that it was “obvious” Amouranth’s chest was surgically enhanced. No matter if she’s had such work done, Amouranth clearly was not comfortable discussing the topic with strangers on a beach
Amouranth got yelled at by a Goodwill employee while waiting in line the check out.



Whenever Amouranth gets in trouble for breaking the rules in a public place, she typically plays dumb by pretending to misunderstand what the problem is. She argues with the clerk by saying she's about to pay for what she's wearing, forcing the clerk to get off topic and respond that next time she needs to pay for it first before walking around the store wearing it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Bans
The streamer was first banned by Twitch for accidental nudity on her stream.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



 Her second ban came earlier in 2021 after she did a gym stream, which many found inappropriate and reported, thus resulting in a ban




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Amouranth was been banned for the third time by  Twitch for violating their Terms of Service . Many fans were speculating that the streamers third ban would be her final ban and permanent ban, as many streamers who get three or more bans often get permanently banned by the platform. However, the streamer revealed the ban would last for 24 hours and she would be back to her regular streaming from March 11. While the streamer gave no information on why she was banned, the followers in her chat revealed the reason behind her ban. In short, one of her followers sent her a message. When the streamer clicked on the link, it led her to an NSFW inappropriate content page. Now Twitch Terms of Service clearly state that streamers are not allowed to display NSFW or adult content on their streams. However, it wasn't completely the streamer's fault, as she wasn't aware of the nature of the link she clicked. Still, it was her responsibility to check the link before displaying it for her thousands of viewers, many of whom may be under the age of 18.

Amouranth has also been banned from Twitch for suggestively licking a ASMR microphone during a rather bizarre stream in June 2021

For her 5th ban no reason was given as usual but she was also banned from TikTok & Instagram ( not for lewd content but for being Mass reported ) in addition to Twitch..
Amouranth is so popular she has stalkers in other countries fly over and show up to her surburb waiting for her outside her house,  she's also been subject to arson



Explicit Content


Spoiler: leaks and other stuff







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			










Making $1.5M/month on OnlyFans and Twitch: Amouranth | YT




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Spoiler: extras



troll review of wendys



asmr



she puts on various animal masks for her streams









Twitter
Instagram
Youtube
Discord


----------



## Pizza Time (Feb 12, 2022)

I agree with 0 personality but I'd say she's got to have at least more than 2 brain cells bouncing around her skull to be able to make her way to the position she's at now. She obviously has some amount of business acumen to get to the top and stay there.


----------



## Prolego (Feb 12, 2022)

I find these sort of threads more fun for the strops that mug punters throw when they realise that they're not the special one. I can't believe that people are willing to pay $30 a time to some random woman just to say "your outfit looks nice" and get a "thanks" in return. Why not just chat to the cashier at the supermarket while she's scanning your shopping? That's free (well I suppose you have to buy some groceries) and is just as sincere. Do we have more milk on the mad mod?


----------



## michael_bruh (Feb 12, 2022)

It's not even subtle anymore twitch is just a softcore porn website ever since the IRL tag was added.


----------



## Tom Myers (Feb 12, 2022)

Pizza Time said:


> I agree with 0 personality but I'd say she's got to have at least more than 2 brain cells bouncing around her skull to be able to make her way to the position she's at now. She obviously has some amount of business acumen to get to the top and stay there.


I bet her husband is behind her rise.


----------



## Apochrypha (Feb 12, 2022)

A vapid slut spotted on Twitch? okay, fork spotted in kitchen c'mon now.


----------



## Takodachi (Feb 12, 2022)

There are more thots on twitch than there are visible stars on the sky at any given time.


----------



## Fareal (Feb 12, 2022)

I respect the hustle. Simps mad


----------



## Sailor (Feb 12, 2022)

The sexual revolution and allowing sex before marriage was a mistake and I am sick of men trying to defend it.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 12, 2022)

isn't this the one who talks about wanting to raise enough money to quit being an e-whore and start an animal shelter?

more of a Paris Hilton knockoff than a lolcow tbh, make the thread again after she hits the wall and goes broke on something retarded


----------



## Shig O'nella (Feb 12, 2022)

Fareal said:


> I respect the hustle. Simps mad


Never heard of her before, I don't pay any attention to twitch or streamers. Just from the OP and nothing else though, Yep. She knows her market and takes it for all it's worth.

The simps are funny though.


----------



## Twinkletard (Feb 12, 2022)

the only cows here are the fools sending her money


----------



## Fareal (Feb 12, 2022)

If there is any truth in that 1.5mil a month figure - hell, if she is making 1% of that a month - to dance in her bra on Twitch, that is not lolcow money. That’s retired by 40 money. She may be a thot, but she’s a banked up thot. There are simps everywhere in current year, but she figured out how to monetise them for maximum yield for minimum milk. She doesn’t even shout them out lmao


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Feb 12, 2022)

She doesn't say in one of her streams about doing all those shit to get money from losers or something like that?
Because if that's true, she actually have more balls than Pokishit about her job and getting money from simps.


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Feb 12, 2022)

I've been seeing this particular e-thot show up constantly on my Google feed, and I don't give a fuck about Twitch and TikTok, so I assume she's paying Google money for all the advertising she's getting. (Google being Google, they likely take money for spots on their Android feeds, which is why I was getting shitloads of semi-ads a few months ago for that stupid "La Brea" TV series, and now I'm having "Euphoria" shoved in my face all the time, and some of the Euphoria content veers into lolcow territory.) But yeah, Amouranth knows how to not only milk incels for cash to see her fake tits bounce around, but she doesn't buy dope with the cash but convenience stores and such. Dunno about the animal rescue thing, but it seems she knows she won't be young and gorgeous forever. I thought about making a thread on her, but then I remembered that board rules say that just being a whore isn't enough in itself to merit a thread. I will say that she was a lot hotter before she had her face carved up and reassembled. (I think the same about Victoria Beckham-she was actually quite cute before she went cosmetic chopups to the extreme.)


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Feb 12, 2022)

Weird, I happened to open twitch today to check something and saw she was streaming and thought "I wonder if there's a thread about her"

I don't really know much about her other than she's an annoying titty streamer with big numbers who fleeces lots of simps. I give her props if she can pull in that many figures by being a mediocre girl with bolt-ons and a lack of shame.

Interestingly she lives in the town where I used to work, makes sense as they're all insipid assholes there.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Feb 12, 2022)

TwitchThot#3475


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 12, 2022)

Would this technically count as Beauty Parlor or Internet Famous? Either way, good thread


----------



## Very_sad_man (Feb 12, 2022)

michael_bruh said:


> It's not even subtle anymore twitch is just a softcore porn website ever since the IRL tag was added.


The funniest shit about this is the fact that at the same time this transition happend they started banning other streamers for the stuppidest shit imaginable. I remember one guy that was doing gallon of milk challenge and puked it all in the bin off camera (retarded) and got a week ban for self harm (even more retarded). For stuff she and others like her get two day bans other get week or more. I respect the hustle (milk those idiots dry), but i find the favoritism that twtich gives them little bit too obvious.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Feb 12, 2022)

Twitch are full of horny no bob and vajeen pajeets with only their right hands on the keyboard and mouse. I don't think she's stupid at all. She's one of the more cunning thots. She seems to have acquired the nous of a harden thot, even though she only turned full thot a few years ago. The only entertaining thing she ever does are those ban appeal streams unless someone is watching for coom brained reasons. A few of the thots did mic licking so I'm surprised she was banned for that.


----------



## Jack Awful (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy birthday Kaitlyn, this thread is your present!


----------



## Cat Stew (Feb 13, 2022)

I wish there were more simp stories. that would make the twitch stuff way more fun.


----------



## Molly White's Breast Milk (Feb 13, 2022)

I've only ever seen her when she collabs with PaymoneyWubby and she gives me major "smart girl pretending to be dumb" vibes.


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 13, 2022)

ForgottenUserName said:


> I've only ever seen her when she collabs with PaymoneyWubby and she gives me major "smart girl pretending to be dumb" vibes.


Yeah, she's smarter than the average thot. Will be interesting to see what happens when she hits the wall.  tbqh I could see her quitting just before it happens and then putting the millions she's squirreled away into some serious investments and living like Tom from MySpace (only with hubby in tow).

As for whether she warrants her own thread... her simps are the biggest cows, but are her simps worse than any other Twitch thot's? Other than the apparent disparity between her IQ and theirs, which would probably provide plenty of milk. Especially when Amouranth does something sensible or otherwise lets slip to her simps that she's made of 100% unobtainium.

As long as she's not throwing cats, fucking dogs or using her position as a platform to politisperg, good for her.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Feb 13, 2022)

@Biutiful

Transcribed



Spoiler: DA DOX







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 13, 2022)

Pizza Time said:


> I agree with 0 personality but I'd say she's got to have at least more than 2 brain cells bouncing around her skull to be able to make her way to the position she's at now. She obviously has some amount of business acumen to get to the top and stay there.


I don't think it's brain cells.

I can't hate on a bitch for making money when she can from idiots, though.

Kaitlyn is not a lolcow.


----------



## Win98SE (Feb 13, 2022)

The general consensus is that someone over at Twitch HQ is going to bat for her (and other e-thots) each time they violate TOS. She's done things that have resulted in instant and permanent bans for other streamers, but somehow dodges them, or the violations are conveniently ignored until she's done streaming for the day/taking the weekend off.

Things to look into if you want to highlight more drama:

She allegedly cheated on a game show hosted by another streamer, Mizkif. Thread is full examples of her not understanding basic math operations and looking up answers while live on the show.
An unusual twitter thread where she seems to think she purchased a gas station for a negative sum of money. This probably checks out, but I don't think she understands why.


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 13, 2022)

King Daddy Telomerase said:


> I don't think it's brain cells.
> 
> I can't hate on a bitch for making money when she can from idiots, though.
> 
> Kaitlyn is not a lolcow.


I tend to agree. However she might still be worthy of an IF thread.

The OP does a good job of explaining why she's famous, which is helpful to those that have no idea as to who she is or why she's well-known. I'd only heard of her because Twitch would keep recommending her streams to me whenever I watched a Bob Ross or Kitboga stream, so for a retard like me that only knows _of _her by reading about good she is at fleecing her simps, an OP like this is actually pretty useful.

KF is about laughing at retards on the internet, and Amouranth sure has a whole bunch of those following her around. That's where I'd expect the real milk to come from.


----------



## m564365 (Feb 13, 2022)

maybe she used to deny having fake boobs but she doesn't do that anymore


----------



## MuttMurderingMensch (Feb 13, 2022)

*These two are dangerous Discord trannies and I'm not fucking kidding.



Legit makes me feel bad for Ammy. *


----------



## Empresa (Feb 13, 2022)

MuttMurderingMensch said:


> *These two are dangerous Discord trannies and I'm not fucking kidding.*


*ITS NOT TRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!*


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Feb 14, 2022)

Listen, I'm not a communist or anything like that, but I seriously cannot fathom how you can make like 10 million max doing something like this and then not just retire. At that point you have more money than you could possibly spend in your entire life on anything that is not buttfuck retarded.

Mind boggling.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Feb 14, 2022)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Would this technically count as Beauty Parlor or Internet Famous? Either way, good thread


probably internet famous, because she has simps instead of rabid women


----------



## Hagane (Feb 14, 2022)

Lards and Lasses said:


> Listen, I'm not a communist or anything like that, but I seriously cannot fathom how you can make like 10 million max doing something like this and then not just retire. At that point you have more money than you could possibly spend in your entire life on anything that is not buttfuck retarded.
> 
> Mind boggling.


Maybe she actually enjoys it.

...OK, on a more serious note: it's probably one of the easiest jobs in the world, with the biggest downside being having to deal with the odd coomer stalker every now and then.

Why _wouldn't_ she continue it for as long as her body allows her, before she "hits the wall" and goes the way of so many other now-irrelevant e-thots like Belle Delphine and Zoie Burgher? She's probably still got a few more years left in her before those bolt-ons begin to sag and a newer, younger viral e-thot steals her thunder and kicks her back into the shadows.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Feb 14, 2022)

Lards and Lasses said:


> Listen, I'm not a communist or anything like that, but I seriously cannot fathom how you can make like 10 million max doing something like this and then not just retire. At that point you have more money than you could possibly spend in your entire life on anything that is not buttfuck retarded.
> 
> Mind boggling.


Consooming, terrible budgeting, constant spending, GOTIS, and Madonna's Material Girl. Keep spending, no plans to stop only to realize the money is gone so must make more.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 14, 2022)

Hagane said:


> Maybe she actually enjoys it.
> 
> ...OK, on a more serious note: it's probably one of the easiest jobs in the world, with the biggest downside being having to deal with the odd coomer stalker every now and then.
> 
> Why _wouldn't_ she continue it for as long as her body allows her, before she "hits the wall" and goes the way of so many other now-irrelevant e-thots like Belle Delphine and Zoie Burgher? She's probably still got a few more years left in her before those bolt-ons begin to sag and a newer, younger viral e-thot steals her thunder and kicks her back into the shadows.


I mean, exactly. Fleece the horny idiots for all they're worth and laugh all the way to the bank.

Capitalism, baby!


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 14, 2022)

Harlay de Champvallon said:


> She's one of the more cunning thots.


I think this may be true.

She seems be abreastof the meta. I scrolled by streams on twitch recently and saw she streamed her sleeping. I wonder what makes more money, that or re-runs.

leave's her mod simp hanging...


----------



## Character from a movie (Feb 14, 2022)

Her family is probably of Italian origin, judging by her last name. That's odd, when I looked at her pre-surgeries photos I thought she was Turkish or a sandnigger, like Pokimane and Anisa.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Feb 15, 2022)

Jesus Quintana said:


> Her family is probably of Italian origin, judging by her last name. That's odd, when I looked at her pre-surgeries photos I thought she was Turkish or a sandnigger like Pokimane and Anisa.







Italians are black, even the blacks think so.


----------



## Hugger Brother (Feb 16, 2022)

my girlfriend hate-watches this bitch just for the Schadenfreude of watching her simps try to make comments that won't get them suspended while she tongue-fucks a microphone on her "ASMR" stream. I recently looked her up on some Patreon/OnlyFans mirror sites and she has some kind of multilevel scam going on with a complexity far beyond the ken of the conventional twitch thot. for starters, her Patreon has tiers going up to literally $1000/mo (for the fans who want to give just a lil bit extra!!! thanks~~), but if you want to see bob and vagene you have to pay $100/mo minimum to access the REAL UNCOVERED UNCENSORED posts (so she says). every post she makes claims she's recording THE LEWDEST CONTENT YET:



> It's almost time for my HOTTEST VIDEO EVER!  Hows you're weekend been by the way?
> 
> Don't miss my MOST RECENT SEXY VIDS!? You can check it out in this weeks FOUNDER video. Watch that here: [patreon link]
> 
> ...



she also constantly cross-promotes her OnlyFans page here and sometimes posts explicit notifications that the content on her Patreon and her OnlyFans are completely different, so you have to subscribe to both to get the Full Thot Experience. meanwhile on her OnlyFans page:



> I TAKE HIM OUT OF HIS PANTS AND TITTY FUCK HIM, THEN FINISH BY SUCKING AND GRINDING ON HIM.    I LOVE EXPLORING WITH MY TONGUE ; ) CHECK YOUR DMs or Tip $30 for the FULL UNCENSORED, NO HANDS VIDEO!|
> 
> OR TIP $69 for an HOUR FULL OF X-RATED FUN!





> 𝐅𝐈𝐑𝐒𝐓 𝐒𝐔𝐂𝐊𝐈𝐍𝐆 𝐀𝐍𝐃 𝐅𝐔𝐂𝐊𝐈𝐍𝐆 𝐕𝐈𝐃𝐄𝐎 𝐖𝐇𝐄𝐑𝐄 𝐈 𝐒𝐓𝐀𝐑𝐓 𝐁𝐔𝐘 𝐒𝐄𝐃𝐔𝐂𝐓𝐈𝐕𝐄𝐋𝐘 𝐓𝐀𝐊𝐈𝐍𝐆 𝐇𝐈𝐌 𝐎𝐔𝐓 𝐎𝐅 𝐇𝐈𝐒 𝐉𝐄𝐀𝐍𝐒.  CHECK YOUR DMs!!! 𝐑𝐄𝐀𝐋 𝐆𝐅𝐄!  IF YOU DON'T SEE IT TIP $30 QUICKLY BEFORE SPOTS RUN OUT FOR THIS NEW VID!
> 
> ALSO IF YOU BUY THIS VIDEO YOU CAN EITHER TIP AN ADDITIONAL $6 (FOR
> A FULL FOOTBALL THEMED SEXUAL VIDEO) or TIP $17 to get THE HARLEY QUINN TOPLESS COSPLAY VIDEO!  ONLY IF YOU TIP FOR THE MAIN VIDEO HERE OR GET IT 𝐈𝐍 𝐘𝐎𝐔𝐑 𝐃𝐌𝐬!
> ...



she's also constantly posting FIRST EVER content:



> 𝐅𝐈𝐑𝐒𝐓 𝐅𝐔𝐋𝐋 𝐍𝐔𝐃𝐄 𝐌𝐀𝐒𝐓𝐔𝐑𝐁𝐀𝐓𝐈𝐎𝐍/𝐕𝐈𝐁𝐑𝐀𝐓𝐎𝐑 𝐕𝐈𝐃𝐄𝐎 𝐈𝐍 𝐘𝐎𝐔𝐑 𝐃𝐌𝐬!  LAST CHANCE TO GET IT (I originally sent this on JAN31st but some of you mentioned you didn't get it!) TIP $40 if you missed it but only 23 left!
> 
> Alternatively you can tip $79 for THIS FIRST NUDE PAIR VIDEO AND 1 HOUR OF ADDITIONAL FOOTAGE!



so there you go. if you subscribe to her twitch page, throw her bits and donations, subscribe to DIAMOND TIER!!! or higher on her patreon, subscribe to her onlyfans, then also tip her like $80 per post (she posts like once per day lol), you too can have a bunch of boring softcore content, a video of her slobbing on a rubber cock, and maybe a couple of pictures of her pussy per month, AND have your name sloppily written on her arm with a marker on-stream. what a steal!!!

also, for whatever reason, probably to avoid tripping Patreon or OnlyFans' link detection (given the size of her following there's no way these sites don't know she's doing this), she has this totally-not-infringing domain she always links to when she's promoting her patreon lol: https://www.amouranthpatreon.com/


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Feb 16, 2022)

I give her somewhat credit that she a smart whore.


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 16, 2022)

Without makeup, she's a solid 5/10 to 6.5/10.

People who say she's smart or clever to be making millions, what exactly is she doing that is smart? As far as I can tell, she has three actual things going for her, makeup, not being obese, and luck (over the other thots). Her brainless sad pathetic simps take care of the rest. She's not stupid but we live in a clown world if just being a digital whore is considered smart.

Also I want to know what happened to the simp mod who failed to get a high five from her. Does he have any socials? If I was him and I was directly humiliated by her in front of thousands and probably millions, I'd do a byuu or kill myself.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Feb 16, 2022)

Fareal said:


> If there is any truth in that 1.5mil a month figure - hell, if she is making 1% of that a month - to dance in her bra on Twitch, that is not lolcow money. That’s retired by 40 money. She may be a thot, but she’s a banked up thot. There are simps everywhere in current year, but she figured out how to monetise them for maximum yield for minimum milk. She doesn’t even shout them out lmao


Her simps are even more pathetic than Poki's simps.


----------



## New Account (Feb 16, 2022)

For the gas station thing, i think she bought land that has a gas station. Then she leased the gas station to a bigger chain. Its for a tax loophole. 

She seems normal when she appears on other streams. I just group her with pokimane and alinity. Not really attractive but has somehow managed to get an army of simps over the years and managed to stay near the top % of female streamers.


----------



## AnotherOne (Feb 16, 2022)

Hagane said:


> Maybe she actually enjoys it.
> 
> ...OK, on a more serious note: it's probably one of the easiest jobs in the world, with the biggest downside being having to deal with the odd coomer stalker every now and then.
> 
> Why _wouldn't_ she continue it for as long as her body allows her, before she "hits the wall" and goes the way of so many other now-irrelevant e-thots like Belle Delphine and Zoie Burgher? She's probably still got a few more years left in her before those bolt-ons begin to sag and a newer, younger viral e-thot steals her thunder and kicks her back into the shadows.


Because she clearly resents it and is bored out of her mind 90% of the time she streams? Listlessly dry-humping an inflatable pickle isn't exactly mentally stimulating and Amouranth "has" to do that for ten hours a day every day. Sure its easy money but I'd unironically kill myself if that was my life.


----------



## Michael Janke (Feb 16, 2022)

D.Va said:


> isn't this the one who talks about wanting to raise enough money to quit being an e-whore and start an animal shelter?
> 
> more of a Paris Hilton knockoff than a lolcow tbh, make the thread again after she hits the wall and goes broke on something retarded


wasnt paris hilton the Bimbo rich girl stereotype embodiment.
amouranth is basically a cam girl who never stops larping.



ForgottenUserName said:


> I've only ever seen her when she collabs with PaymoneyWubby and she gives me major "smart girl pretending to be dumb" vibes.


shes not as smart as you might think. she's clever but not smart.
Mizkif was running basically a trivia game show. think smarter than a 5th grader, or want to be a millionaire.
he would bring a bunch of popular streamers on the show and they would play the game.
she was blatantly cheating and made it to the end. she even talked down to others for getting shit wrong, as she was cheating.


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 16, 2022)

Lards and Lasses said:


> Listen, I'm not a communist or anything like that, but I seriously cannot fathom how you can make like 10 million max doing something like this and then not just retire. At that point you have more money than you could possibly spend in your entire life on anything that is not buttfuck retarded.
> 
> Mind boggling.


The people who do stuff like this get something out of it that's more valuable to them than money. I'm sure she legitimately enjoys the attention she's getting because any normal person would be _more_ than happy to quit doing something they didn't like after it earned them several million.

Doesn't help that the constant flow of money often means that they do, in fact, start spending it on buttfuck retarded shit.


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Feb 16, 2022)

Detailed thread, gj OP

Say what you want about Amouranth, but she thinks more out-of-the-box than other lady streamers out there. Most Twitch streamers credit her with the "hot tub meta" and other staples of thot streaming. Twitch is always revising their guidelines and even restructured their genre lists because she kept toeing the line of TOS. It seems like every few months she finds a new loophole to stream soft erotic content to her fans. 
Whatever new gimmick she creates, entire groups of streamers will follow her.

I respect the hustle but not the streamer
This bitch put a hut tub INSIDE her house to get one over on Twitch. Imagine your boss is like "Anon you can't show up to work in that attire, it's inappropriate." But you counter with, "No it's ok boss, I turned my office into a hot tub so I'm wearing appropriate attire for work." We could all learn something from her schemes


----------



## Carpe Jugulum (Feb 16, 2022)

Just FYI. OnlyFans and many of the other sites are kinda MLM-esque in how they work. Each user has a referral link and get a cut of the earnings of whoever they sign up. With her following and the fact she actively promotes her grift, she has to be getting a substantial amount from all the wannabes who are following in her footsteps.

Gotta respect the grift and willingness to bend the rules.

Streaming world is always full of drama. There will be milk to be had.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Feb 17, 2022)

I agree with others that she warrants a thread in Internet Famous at least due to her simps. Every once in awhile she does something dumb and has an equally dumb response to the consequences but it's her followers that are the real source of entertainment. Morons who enrich white trash with bolted on tits and then reeeeee when they realize she will never touch their penis never stops being funny to me.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Feb 17, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> I agree with others that she warrants a thread in Internet Famous at least due to her simps. Every once in awhile she does something dumb and has an equally dumb response to the consequences but it's her followers that are the real source of entertainment. Morons who enrich white trash with bolted on tits and then reeeeee when they realize she will never touch their penis never stops being funny to me.


Those morons will never learn that she's never going to fuck them or give them the time of day.


----------



## Molly White's Breast Milk (Feb 17, 2022)

Carpe Jugulum said:


> Just FYI. OnlyFans and many of the other sites are kinda MLM-esque in how they work. Each user has a referral link and get a cut of the earnings of whoever they sign up. With her following and the fact she actively promotes her grift, she has to be getting a substantial amount from all the wannabes who are following in her footsteps.
> 
> Gotta respect the grift and willingness to bend the rules.
> 
> Streaming world is always full of drama. There will be milk to be had.


These thots are lucky zoomers are too retarded to torrent and simps think they'll get a crumb of pussy if they keep paying $50 a month for boring softcore shit since most porn trackers are chock-full of onlyfan rips. 

Onlyfans is boring anyway. If you've been on the internet since the 90s the only thing that'll make you hard now is swap.avi.


----------



## Carpe Jugulum (Feb 17, 2022)

ForgottenUserName said:


> … simps think they'll get a crumb of pussy if they keep paying $50 a month for boring softcore shit



This in itself is hilarious. Then they bitch and whinge how hard life is and how they can’t afford to buy a house/car/whatever and how they can’t get a girlfriend.


----------



## For The Internet (Feb 17, 2022)

Not sure why this is in BP since she's not a cow so much as a typical twitch thot with lolcow followers. She doesn't seem like another Pokemane. It's a really detailed OP though.

I can't imagine how gross those ASMR videos must sound with someone slobbering on your eardrums.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 17, 2022)

Her face looks so different from pic to pic, yellow husbando must be chinking up her pics


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Feb 18, 2022)

Xenomorph said:


> Her face looks so different from pic to pic, yellow husbando must be chinking up her pics


Their kids are going to look as stereotypically "post-1965 immigration and nationality act" American as can be, with her already semi-goblina/Greekish DNA lying in wait underneath plastic surgery.


----------



## Brown People are Gross (Feb 18, 2022)

Bitch has jaundice.


----------



## WWE Champion (Feb 18, 2022)

She might be a lot of things, but for sure not stupid. I also say she has a pretty good business understanding. And if she does not come up with it herself, then she is at least able to chose and listen to the right people, which is a skill of itself many people lack. Proof of that is her purchase of a gas station.


----------



## jethro (Feb 18, 2022)

Wow, so many "Respect the hustle" and "she must be smart because..." comments. Today I learned you can be a simp without paying a single dime.

(Though admit it, you guys have absolutely tipped her before).


----------



## Character from a movie (Feb 18, 2022)

WWE Champion said:


> She might be a lot of things, but for sure not stupid. I also say she has a pretty good business understanding. And if she does not come up with it herself, then she is at least able to chose and listen to the right people, which is a skill of itself many people lack. Proof of that is her purchase of a gas station.


Yes, I believe she didn't come up with all that by herself, somebody tells her what to do. Maybe somebody saw her potential and the two partnered up, so now she's the face and the other person is the brains (probably her boyfriend). And I'm sure there are hired people as well, writing all the content and other shit.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Feb 18, 2022)

jethro said:


> Wow, so many "Respect the hustle" and "she must be smart because..." comments. Today I learned you can be a simp without paying a single dime.
> 
> (Though admit it, you guys have absolutely tipped her before).


The entertainment she generates is not intentional on her part, it's a side effect of the business model she's using. The simps who donate to her only to be assmad when they realize their chicken tendie money isn't going to get them anywhere with her makes for some good laughs, especially when the same simps try to burn down her house. That shit is hilarious, but she's not generating that content on purpose. All Amouranth is doing is shaking her tits and ass to get money from morons dumb enough to pay for softcore porn.

That being said, I think she might be smarter than some other Twitch thots in that she's investing her money and has generally been ahead of the curve when it comes to thottery. I think the term "low cunning" would be more accurate than calling her intelligent. She might be smarter than Alinity but that's a pretty low bar.


----------



## BScCollateral (Feb 18, 2022)

Pizza Time said:


> I agree with 0 personality but I'd say she's got to have at least more than 2 brain cells bouncing around her skull to be able to make her way to the position she's at now. She obviously has some amount of business acumen to get to the top and stay there.


Agreed. I'm not familiar with her, but she seems to be making a decent living. 

"Owns a 7-11" puts her miles ahead of idiots like, say, Darksyde Phil or MovieBlob.


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 18, 2022)

AnotherOne said:


> Because she clearly resents it and is bored out of her mind 90% of the time she streams? Listlessly dry-humping an inflatable pickle isn't exactly mentally stimulating and Amouranth "has" to do that for ten hours a day every day. Sure its easy money but I'd unironically kill myself if that was my life.


Nah fuck that. I'd have more respect for her if she was an old fashioned prostitute that sucked 30-80 year old dick for money. Not even real life prostitutes that service men physically earn a fraction of what she does. 

If she found her work boring she could easily utilize her attractiveness and female affirmative action privileges to work in literally any other job. 

Whether she becomes a prostitute, a waitress, a lawyer or a wife of an oil baron, at least she would stop parasiting on the misery of her sexless virgin fanbase.

To be clear, I think her and her simps are as bad as each other,there are no good sides here


----------



## Terra Pax (Feb 18, 2022)

AnotherOne said:


> Because she clearly resents it and is bored out of her mind 90% of the time she streams? Listlessly dry-humping an inflatable pickle isn't exactly mentally stimulating and Amouranth "has" to do that for ten hours a day every day. Sure its easy money but I'd unironically kill myself if that was my life.







She watches stuff whilst doing the lame ASMR routine for the simps. I searched her response to the Twitch leak from a few months ago and she spun it as "get me up higher on the leaderboard chat" in that way which is phrased as a joke but knows some suckers will actually do that.

T'is what it is. If your willing to pay money for cleavage shots (which would still be free even if you didn't donate) then that's on you for being a fucking fool.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Feb 18, 2022)

Does anybody here actually know somebody who gives money to women like this? 
I've had older coworkers who were very lonely, single dudes but they legit just solicit prosties. 
What kind of people are giving these bitches money?


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 18, 2022)

AnotherOne said:


> Because she clearly resents it and is bored out of her mind 90% of the time she streams? Listlessly dry-humping an inflatable pickle isn't exactly mentally stimulating and Amouranth "has" to do that for ten hours a day every day. Sure its easy money but I'd unironically kill myself if that was my life.


That's not too different a menial office job or working in a factory for 8-10 hours. Only Twitch thottery pays significantly better than the traditional mind-numbing job and a thot can make a lifetime's worth of income in just a few years instead of grinding away for 40 years or more at work.



Jesus Quintana said:


> Yes, I believe she didn't come up with all that by herself, somebody tells her what to do. Maybe somebody saw her potential and the two partnered up, so now she's the face and the other person is the brains (probably her boyfriend).


Like a Naomi Wu or Belle Delphine type setup, only more subtle?



Chocolate Wombat said:


> That being said, I think she might be smarter than some other Twitch thots in that she's investing her money and has generally been ahead of the curve when it comes to thottery. I think the term "low cunning" would be more accurate than calling her intelligent. She might be smarter than Alinity but that's a pretty low bar.


She doesn't appear to have a drug habit and she's putting her money into generating passive income. Even if it's someone else giving her guidance (as per the above comment), the fact she's smart enough to latch onto someone that seems to know what they're doing and doesn't appear to be her organ grinder makes her smarter than at least 95% of Twitch thots.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Feb 18, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> She doesn't appear to have a drug habit and she's putting her money into generating passive income. Even if it's someone else giving her guidance (as per the above comment), the fact she's smart enough to latch onto someone that seems to know what they're doing and doesn't appear to be her organ grinder makes her smarter than at least 95% of Twitch thots.


Agreed. If a person is just smart enough to consistently listen to good advice, and they profit from it, then it's hard to argue they're stupid.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 18, 2022)

I’ve said this for years, but Amouranth is basically what happens when Alinity leaves to do OnlyFans and tries to act like a better clone of her.


----------



## Just A College Boy (Feb 18, 2022)

Exactly how much of her business acumen is from her, and how much of it is from her team, including her husband?


----------



## noddim pordend (Feb 18, 2022)

Atomsk said:


> Does anybody here actually know somebody who gives money to women like this?
> I've had older coworkers who were very lonely, single dudes but they legit just solicit prosties.
> What kind of people are giving these bitches money?


People really be out here not understanding how zoomers are probably the most sexless generation in living memory.
t. Millenial



Just A College Boy said:


> Exactly how much of her business acumen is from her, and how much of it is from her team, including her husband?


As someone before has said, she could be dumb as a brick, but if shes smart enough to listen to informed advice, the question is rather meaningless. For the record, though, I think its her team doing all the heavy lifting.


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 19, 2022)

Just A College Boy said:


> Exactly how much of her business acumen is from her, and how much of it is from her team, including her husband?


She definitely has a male handler who she takes advice from or follows his decision making.

Behind every self made woman is her male leader. Anita Sarkeesian would not have achieved as much influence as she does without the help of her male handler Josh McIntosh. Now she's a hollow shell of what she used to be.


----------



## Scheele's Green (Feb 19, 2022)

I don't think she's a cow. She's an entrepreneur who faces a lot of pathetic simps that talk about her fucking feet. That's got to traumatize anyone eventually. I watched a video of her reading simp pms and it seems to all be desperate pathetic pajeets. A Twitter message from the video: "Witch hole do you like fuck best?"

Like someone else said I respect the hustle.


----------



## Empresa (Feb 19, 2022)

HiramTheGrift said:


> Detailed thread, gj OP


Thanks, null banned my alt so its staying that way ,its a shame really, I wanted to make a few edits and add some more stuff, but it is what it is.. anyways, Amouranth has paid for billboards to be put up around LA, advertising her OnlyFans and her recent gas station purchases.




Snap of tweet addressing them



[Great combo, ass + gas ]
Cow crossover with kingcobra jfs btw


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 19, 2022)

She looks kinda greasy and uncanny valley-ism in her photos, like she uses the juice from a can of spam to make herself all shiny in her photos


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Feb 19, 2022)

noddim pordend said:


> People really be out here not understanding how zoomers are probably the most sexless generation in living memory.
> t. Millenial


How is that even possible? Zoomer women are the biggest sluts who have ever existed


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Feb 19, 2022)

Atomsk said:


> How is that even possible? Zoomer women are the biggest sluts who have ever existed


I really feel like a lot of it is performative for attention/to fit in online.

I don't know, I'm old and don't know any zoomers IRL. But I highly doubt they are out on the streets fucking when they can just take soft core photos for OF/TikTok and take in the cash.

I'm sure kids are fucking just as much/as little as 15 years ago, just online culture is so hyper sexualised now. (AAAAND now I know how my senior role models felt when I was growing up)


----------



## FataBataRang (Feb 19, 2022)

I just realized something. There is a significant amount of loneliness and misery out there that thots profit from, of the sort that makes mine pale in comparison. The e-girl business just would not be profitable otherwise. You just can't sell this kind of stuff to a healthy, well-adjusted person with a quality social life. It's not the fault of these thots, but it still makes me sad.


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 19, 2022)

FataBataRang said:


> I just realized something. There is a significant amount of loneliness and misery out there that thots profit from, of the sort that makes mine pale in comparison. The e-girl business just would not be profitable otherwise. You just can't sell this kind of stuff to a healthy, well-adjusted person with a quality social life. It's not the fault of these thots, but it still makes me sad.


That's why as far as I'm concerned, e-thots should not have the right to talk shit about incels, virgins, creeps, manchildren, Pajeets and Mohammuds, what have you. Because their entire existence is funded by the aforementioned groups. I don't think Amouranth disparages incels etc but I know alinity does.

E-whores are hardly any better than drug dealers and their businesses contribute to and are dependent on the suffering of their customers.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Feb 19, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> That's why as far as I'm concerned, e-thots should not have the right to talk shit about incels, virgins, creeps, manchildren, Pajeets and Mohammuds, what have you. Because their entire existence is funded by the aforementioned groups. I don't think Amouranth disparages incels etc but I know alinity does.
> 
> E-whores are hardly any better than drug dealers and their businesses contribute to and are dependent on the suffering of their customers.


I agree with that to a point. E-girls are definitely exploiting loneliness and desperation in men, but it's men who are willing to settle for parasocial relationships who enable them. People are responsible for their own choices and throwing money and attention at thots was, is, and always will be a bad idea. You really don't have to travel far to find well reasoned arguments against that kind of activity. 

The people who enable Amouranth and Alinity with their purchases have probably heard somewhere that what they're doing is a waste but they keep doing it anyway. I imagine these people are experiencing some cognitive dissonance because on one hand you have mainstream media with it's yass queen slay narrative that encourages thottery, on the other hand they have friends and internet personalities who make fun of simps. Simps should know better, and on some level they probably do, but due to their addiction to a very specific dopamine drip they keep doing shit that's harmful to themselves.

While it might not seem like it at first mocking them really is the first step to making a positive change. As long as some portions of society are trying to tell them it's okay to be a mindless coomer other people need to point out that's shit advice and they need to regain some self respect. 

See, we're making fun of them for their own good.


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 20, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> I agree with that to a point. E-girls are definitely exploiting loneliness and desperation in men, but it's men who are willing to settle for parasocial relationships who enable them. People are responsible for their own choices and throwing money and attention at thots was, is, and always will be a bad idea.


Yes definitely the simps who enable the thots have agency and are part of the problem, one half in fact, the other half being thots. So I'm definitely not letting them off the hook.

Simps deserve 100% shame and 100% ridicule and they have all the power to stop the shame and ridicule: stop wasting money on thots and getting nothing (physical) in return). Even amouranth's personal twitch moderator couldn't even get a high five.


----------



## thisighuf (Feb 20, 2022)

Crossposting Dellor reacts to Amouranth 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Feb 20, 2022)

Fareal said:


> If there is any truth in that 1.5mil a month figure - hell, if she is making 1% of that a month - to dance in her bra on Twitch, that is not lolcow money. That’s retired by 40 money. She may be a thot, but she’s a banked up thot. There are simps everywhere in current year, but she figured out how to monetise them for maximum yield for minimum milk. She doesn’t even shout them out lmao




That's retire in a year money. She's a lying sack of shit. She also claimed to invest $7 million in an inflatable toy pool company.


----------



## GamerGirl18 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hey kiwis, I brought you 2 small comedy videos from Germany that primarily deal with amouranth. Unfortunately, there are no English subtitles, but some poients and overlays from their contributions etc. are self-explanatory. I quickly wrote a small script that summarizes the videos to a large extent. He's a relatively unknown YouTuber, but I love his humor and editing skills.


part 1
Amouranth says Eric's stage name








Spoiler: Script



You know, people?
It's about Onlyfans and Amouranth, not ASMR
Comparison with the channel "Knuspertoast", which is already dead. "At least almost 500,000 subscribers - yeah!"
Onlyfans isn't about money, it's about getting closer to your "fans"...
Small dig at Belle Delphine.
Active User explains to his German viewers what a "Coomer" is.
He asks you what the average Onlyfans consumer looks like and adds arrows pointing to himself.
If you think Amouranth is conceited, pay attention to how she says his name
He never gave her any money, just raided her.
Small explanation of the rules of Onlyfans.
"Of course" he also regularly receives personal nudes (irony)
She makes more money than a chief doctor for showing her feet.



part 2
Amouranth and Indiefoxx don't stop there!








Spoiler: Script



You know, people?
Short allusion to the last video and that videos in which women are discussed get a lot more clicks.
Licking the microphone tastes disgusting - like money.
User name translated: xVirginForever1980x
Shortly after minute 2 he says "This relaxation" while supposedly having an orgasm "because of the ASMR".
He doesn't like meme compilations, which have been very popular with young people in Germany for a few years.
More masturbation jokes after a nod to "relaxing and hardening"
"Yes, what do you want to do other than find it horny or get excited?! I whisper into the microphone and call it ASMR..."
Little realtalk about moral aspects and that allowing this type of streaming motivates other people to do it.
Are you relaxed? - "You think she takes it seriously "
What do people think they are doing with comments like this?
"Oh, thank you for sticking your banana in me without being asked. Really sweet ey."?


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 20, 2022)

Atomsk said:


> How is that even possible? Zoomer women are the biggest sluts who have ever existed


Many recent studies have shown that everyone is having less sex, and relationship are less common at an alarming rate.

Zoomer girls are pressured into acting like they're sexual, even lying about it now. Things have changed drastically in the last 20 years as women become men and vice versa.

As always, it's what women do, not what they say.


----------



## noddim pordend (Feb 20, 2022)

King Daddy Telomerase said:


> Many recent studies have shown that everyone is having less sex, and relationship are less common at an alarming rate.
> 
> Zoomer girls are pressured into acting like they're sexual, even lying about it now. Things have changed drastically in the last 20 years as women become men and vice versa.
> 
> As always, it's what women do, not what they say.


The more apropos term would be for "revealed preference". But hard agree on everything else.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Feb 22, 2022)

Is this really the first thread on Amouranth? All jokes aside I would take Amouranth over Pokimane any day. Amouranth said nigger on live stream and is for white idenity. She also wears socks with panty hose its very cringe LMAO.


----------



## Ebony Way (Feb 22, 2022)

This is why I don't get why people will be unpaid mods for streamers. Wasting their lives waiting on someone else's schedule while doing a job you should be paid for, which in fact enables the streamer to get paid and do their job in a more streamlined fashion.

It's so unethical and unstable.


----------



## RangerBoo (Feb 22, 2022)

0 personality yes but 0 IQ? I wouldn't say that. Amouranth is one of the more cunning thots on Twitch. She knows want roles she has to play in order to get the most money out of fetishistic, lonely coomers with too much time and money on their hands. Be it hot tub streams, cosplay, pretending to be a "geek girl", pretending to still be single, etc, the girl reads the market well.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 22, 2022)

Not Gay Jared said:


> my girlfriend hate-watches this bitch just for the Schadenfreude of watching her simps try to make comments that won't get them suspended while she tongue-fucks a microphone on her "ASMR" stream. I recently looked her up on some Patreon/OnlyFans mirror sites and she has some kind of multilevel scam going on with a complexity far beyond the ken of the conventional twitch thot. for starters, her Patreon has tiers going up to literally $1000/mo (for the fans who want to give just a lil bit extra!!! thanks~~), but if you want to see bob and vagene you have to pay $100/mo minimum to access the REAL UNCOVERED UNCENSORED posts (so she says). every post she makes claims she's recording THE LEWDEST CONTENT YET:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_she writes like a porn ad bot on Youtube_

Like, there's telling people to subscribe to your OnlyFans, and then there's not even reading human while you do it.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Feb 24, 2022)

Atomsk said:


> How is that even possible? Zoomer women are the biggest sluts who have ever existed


They just dress and act like sluts because that's what's fashionable. In reality the medication and plant based diets have eliminated their libidos entirely.


----------



## Sparkling Wiggle (Mar 1, 2022)

Amouranth is smart enough hire smarter people to have her gobs of money make more money and that's more than I can say for any of these other whores.


----------



## WonderWino (Mar 2, 2022)

HiramTheGrift said:


> Detailed thread, gj OP
> 
> Say what you want about Amouranth, but she thinks more out-of-the-box than other lady streamers out there. Most Twitch streamers credit her with the "hot tub meta" and other staples of thot streaming. Twitch is always revising their guidelines and even restructured their genre lists because she kept toeing the line of TOS. It seems like every few months she finds a new loophole to stream soft erotic content to her fans.
> Whatever new gimmick she creates, entire groups of streamers will follow her.
> ...


So..... she pulled a kramer





So, if shes stealing ideas from kramer and married to an asian guy how long will it be before she creates 'the amouranth experience' and rents out a large drawers for obsessed japanese simps to drop $10,000 per night to sleep in a drawer in her basement

Or gets the idea to do shower cooking for the simps. She could probably sell the bathwater it generates as some kind of horrifying soup


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Mar 3, 2022)

WonderWino said:


> So..... she pulled a kramer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's already selling farts in a jar, why not.


----------



## Empresa (Mar 3, 2022)

IP2 cow Bjorn known for making death threats against the danish prime minister is a tier 3 amo supporter


Empresa said:


> `50 days in prison for threats against the Prime Minister`
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Mini Joe the bjorn paypig is basically paying for this  - _MySmallDick



amouranth admits to having J cuppers unironically  




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Mar 7, 2022)

Sparkling Wiggle said:


> Amouranth is smart enough hire smarter people to have her gobs of money make more money and that's more than I can say for any of these other whores.





She's stupid to stream 12 hours a day when she can just sit back on live off of investments instead.


----------



## Architect on a Scooter (Mar 20, 2022)

what a great collab, totally not using each other for views and clout.


----------



## 2-B Alter (Mar 25, 2022)

Architect on a Scooter said:


> what a great collab, totally not using each other for views and clout.
> View attachment 3091526


Esfand’s Korean mail-bride is going to be jealous.


----------



## FatFlamingo (Apr 13, 2022)

Amouranth has announced she's quitting OnlyFans in June and will "retire as an e-girl", because she's launching what looks to be a crypto-NFT grifting scheme on her simps in her remaining months producing porn.



			https://twitter.com/wildkait/status/1514067458981875712
		



			https://archive.ph/K9kxo
		


In the last 6-7 months Amouranth has lost around 40-50% of her peak viewership, she probably realizes the ship is sinking and wants to cash out before the well dries up.


----------



## Microsoft_Eli (Apr 13, 2022)

Ammy inspires me to work out. Those hips though .....


----------



## 2-B Alter (Apr 13, 2022)

FatFlamingo said:


> In the last 6-7 months Amouranth has lost around 40-50% of her peak viewership, she probably realizes the ship is sinking and wants to cash out before the well dries up.
> View attachment 3174341


That’s because you can mostly download her shit on other free porn sites just like these other onlyfan bitches. I wonder how her “retirement” will hold once a new e-girl meta becomes a trending money making simp machine.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Apr 13, 2022)

FatFlamingo said:


> Amouranth has announced she's quitting OnlyFans in June and will "retire as an e-girl", because she's launching what looks to be a crypto-NFT grifting scheme on her simps in her remaining months producing porn.
> View attachment 3174338
> 
> 
> ...





2-B Alter said:


> That’s because you can mostly download her shit on other free porn sites just like these other onlyfan bitches. I wonder how her “retirement” will hold once a new e-girl meta becomes a trending money making simp machine.


I'm glad people aren't buying her shit anymore. I've seen her leaked content, this bitch was charging insane amounts of money for videos with her nipples out for like 5 seconds. If simps are waking up and not paying for that I call it a win for society in general.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 13, 2022)

King Daddy Telomerase said:


> Many recent studies have shown that everyone is having less sex, and relationship are less common at an alarming rate.
> 
> Zoomer girls are pressured into acting like they're sexual, even lying about it now. Things have changed drastically in the last 20 years as women become men and vice versa.
> 
> As always, it's what women do, not what they say.


You mean, all those 6/10 girls trying to advertise on Reddit really won’t fuck every old guy reading the post and doesn’t want my cum on her glasses?


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Apr 13, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> You mean, all those 6/10 girls trying to advertise on Reddit really won’t fuck every old guy reading the post and doesn’t want my cum on her glasses?


I, for one, am shocked!


----------



## SupSilver (Apr 18, 2022)

For anyone who's curious about the typical level of lewd photography on her OnlyFans



Spoiler: Warning: Nude Bimbo







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Mad Man (Apr 18, 2022)

SupSilver said:


> For anyone who's curious about the typical level of lewd photography on her OnlyFans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that's it? 

Well damn. That's not much different from what she does on her YouTube channel.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Apr 18, 2022)

Mad Man said:


> lol that's it?
> 
> Well damn. That's not much different from what she does on her YouTube channel.


Exactly lol.

Simps have been keeping this bitch from having to get a real job and that's about how revealing her content has been for most of her "career." Somewhat recently she started actually showing her nipples. In her old content she'd have giant pasties or stickers over them for some reason.

I suspect people caught onto her scam and she had to start showing more to keep what subscribers she has left.

I found out about Amouranth 4 years ago when I tried getting into ASMR. (Spoiler: she sucks at it.) It didn't take long to find out about her "lewd" photos and videos, and to find leaks. When I saw what people were getting and what she charged for it I was amazed. Her newer stuff, based on the leaks, is more revealing than what she used to post but it's still R rated at best. I will never understand why someone would pay for this shit.



Spoiler: For archival purposes







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 19, 2022)

Amouranth's fansly, didn't find it posted when I searched here?


WonderWino said:


> So..... She could probably sell the bathwater it generates as some kind of horrifying soup





Spoiler: Degeneracy.



You already went to this site?



A lolcow once said, and it still holds true, in regards to this thread; "*Thanks for the money, dummies.*"


----------



## Steinercard (Apr 21, 2022)

Atomsk said:


> How is that even possible? Zoomer women are the biggest sluts who have ever existed


I'll let you in on a secret, mate. No. No they're not. They're all "they/them" idiots wearing womanhood as a skin. And they think "women = slut/thot" so they maintain the appearance of being thotty and slutty whilst not having any actual sex. Sure they'll post on their insta how much they like BBC and partying and what not. But what they're actually doing is staying at home in a sweater in a room full of cat shit ranting and raving on /cgl/ and /cow/. Whilst cucks subsidize their life.  It is rare to find a zoomer women who actually fucks around. Because they're all so wrapped up in neurotisim caused by Tumblr, twitter and discord Globohomo shit.


----------



## Valkorion (Apr 23, 2022)

Very Honest Content said:


> Amouranth's fansly, didn't find it posted when I searched here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a _fucking drink _now. And no, I don't mean hot tub water.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Apr 23, 2022)

Is that real? Or a joke


----------



## FreeCandyVan (Apr 29, 2022)

FarmerKhourtney said:


> Is that real? Or a joke


Ah you sweet summer child.  It's real.


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Apr 30, 2022)

Simp ass mod got friendzoned LMAO. And what was the husband thinking putting a ring on this 304? Man's getting giga cucked by the internet.


----------



## MasonicTelevision (Apr 30, 2022)

Some of those stills in the OP from her hot tub streams look like stuff out of a Hieronymus Bosch painting. 


Anal Eclipse said:


> Simp ass mod got friendzoned LMAO. And what was the husband thinking putting a ring on this 304? Man's getting giga cucked by the internet.


That’s assuming he isn’t the brains behind this whole operation (as said in earlier posts)


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 30, 2022)

These tits are fake and those pics are pathetic


----------



## Liebestod (May 17, 2022)

She's got a lock on the west coast basically


----------



## SupSilver (May 17, 2022)

Liebestod said:


> She's got a lock on the west coast basically
> View attachment 3291956


Thought the King of Juicers would have more than just Minnesota FeelsBadMan xqcL

I bet she hates Pokimane but doesn't mind that Ninja has Texas, probably wants to be able to go out without being recogized tbh


----------



## TheGoodSucc88 (May 24, 2022)

Liebestod said:


> She's got a lock on the west coast basically
> View attachment 3291956


interesting....


----------



## NickGer (May 24, 2022)

Based on her tweets, you can tell she isn't too smart and by the way she articulate, let's be real, with the gas station alone tweet you can tell her IQ alone has two digits. I think it's her husband that's pulling strings and giving her ideas, advices, it would all make sense or it's someone else that is actually leading her career but you guys are giving her too much credit for being smart.


----------



## pain (May 24, 2022)

NickGer said:


> Based on her tweets, you can tell she isn't too smart and by the way she articulate, let's be real, with the gas station alone tweet you can tell her IQ alone has two digits. I think it's her husband that's pulling strings and giving her ideas, advices, it would all make sense or it's someone else that is actually leading her career but you guys are giving her too much credit for being smart.


smart asian husband pimp needs to help his prized dumbass thot to make those coins. i respect the hustle


----------



## bearycool (May 24, 2022)

My comment: Bellatrix Lestrange did it better.

She’s more inflated than all of her balloons.


----------



## Mad Man (May 24, 2022)

Microsoft_Eli said:


> Ammy inspires me to work out. Those hips though .....View attachment 3174374


She probably has herpes, dude. I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Hagane (Jun 19, 2022)

None of you fuckers wanna talk about the Amouranth stalker?


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jun 19, 2022)

Hagane said:


> None of you fuckers wanna talk about the Amouranth stalker?


Unless he's gonna go full buffalo Bill, why bother? She is a twitch thot


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jun 19, 2022)

Hagane said:


> None of you fuckers wanna talk about the Amouranth stalker?


I mean, it's not like anyone is stopping you from posting about it either.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Jun 19, 2022)

Hagane said:


> None of you fuckers wanna talk about the Amouranth stalker?


The Amouranth stalker is gay but I don't really view like egirls being stalked or harassed as necessarily funny its just gay.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jun 20, 2022)

MarkofdaBOOG said:


> The Amouranth stalker is gay but I don't really view like egirls being stalked or harassed as necessarily funny its just gay.


For sure the stalker is a faggot, as are all stalkers. Whether or not it's funny I think depends on the egirl and the stalker. This might be a controversial statement but a lot of these egirls bring the negative attention on themselves. The kinds of people who routinely watch content creators like Amouranth are not exactly well adjusted individuals and she's doing things rational people would consider questionable to retain their attention. At some point the phrase "play stupid games, win stupid prizes" comes to mind.

I wouldn't seriously advocate for something bad to happen to her or any other egirl but I'm not going to feel bad when they inevitably win their proverbial stupid prize.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Jun 21, 2022)

The guy sold everything he owned and came here from Estonia with nothing but the clothes on his back and a saxophone (?!) 
Apparently he camped out at a Starbucks by her PO Box for a month. 
She kept streaming the whole time because she wanted to keep tabs on him, she says 
But in reality who wants to miss her bikini gameplay and charging simps to write their names on her arm


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Jul 3, 2022)

Hagane said:


> None of you fuckers wanna talk about the Amouranth stalker?


A lot of e-girls have it coming, this is the price you pay when your audience are desperate incels and pay pigs.

Eventually one of them comes knocking looking to collect what they think is owed to them after simping thousands of dollars.


----------



## Tempress (Jul 9, 2022)

Amouranth posts her onlyfans earnings not to mention her twitch and business endeavors. WTF is wrong with this world!!


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jul 9, 2022)

Tempress said:


> Amouranth posts her onlyfans earnings not to mention her twitch and business endeavors. WTF is wrong with this world!!
> View attachment 3473042


The message being that dumbasses will waste money on just about anything.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 9, 2022)

Life isn’t fair. She makes $33 million off simps, one of the Kardashian thots is a billionaire for slapping her name on some shitty makeup.


Chocolate Wombat said:


> The message being that dumbasses will waste money on just about anything.


A fool and their money are soon parted in action right here.


----------



## DuckSucker (Jul 9, 2022)

What is the message? To make people jealous? Like fuck. Ive dropped in on her streams and Ill fuck around in the chat if she's actually doing something other than ASMR or sitting in a pool, shes said she wants to live in California and LA and its like, why dont you then? Shit even the rich motherfucker exurbs if youre worried about crime. I guess I could also see that that amount of money and fame can be shackling, Ive always thought thought that if youre that rich its better to be modest and live modestly. I know Isaac Brock of Modest Mouse fame once had some interview and it was like a 'look at my house' thing and he was just living in a small like 2000 sqft single family house somewhere in Seattle, but I could also see people not wanting celebrities in their neighborhood I guess.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jul 9, 2022)

Tempress said:


> Amouranth posts her onlyfans earnings not to mention her twitch and business endeavors. WTF is wrong with this world!!
> View attachment 3473042


I have seen her leaked stuff and it’s like an alien disguised as a greasy human female trying very hard to be sexy and oiling up her plastic body with corn huskers lotion or possibly what’s left over from when you eat a thing of Vienna sausages.
 It’s not attractive.
 A more proper thot you can steal content of is “Peachjars” who is like the bizarro world version of Anisa Johma complete with her bizarro boyfriend version of Idubbz where everything is going right. I forget his name. Moxification?


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Jul 9, 2022)

Tempress said:


> Amouranth posts her onlyfans earnings not to mention her twitch and business endeavors. WTF is wrong with this world!!
> View attachment 3473042


Why make a post bragging about simp bucks?

How long before some incel declares jihad on e-girls?


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jul 9, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> I have seen her leaked stuff and it’s like an alien disguised as a greasy human female trying very hard to be sexy and oiling up her plastic body with corn huskers lotion or possibly what’s left over from when you eat a thing of Vienna sausages.
> It’s not attractive.
> A more proper thot you can steal content of is “Peachjars” who is like the bizarro world version of Anisa Johma complete with her bizarro boyfriend version of Idubbz where everything is going right. I forget his name. Moxification?


Amouranth and Anisa are both like an AI's version of what an attractive woman is. There are some bits here and there that make a certain kind of sense but the sum of their parts is more akin to Frankenstein's monster than an attractive woman.

I've never understood the appeal of obviously fake breasts and I suspect Amouranth has had other work done too. She might be rich but she's a fucking clown.


----------



## NOT a Loaded Gun (Jul 9, 2022)

We're not worth saving


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jul 10, 2022)

onlysimps calls her "the six million dollar thot."

That's it, that's the message.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jul 10, 2022)

Automaton_Type_2B said:


> How long before some incel declares jihad on e-girls?


dsp has been trying for years


----------



## Wesley Willis (Jul 12, 2022)

Tempress said:


> Amouranth posts her onlyfans earnings not to mention her twitch and business endeavors. WTF is wrong with this world!!
> View attachment 3473042






She's a complete liar and OF has also been known to make up statistics. She would need over 150,000 subs on OF to make that. She doesn't even have 20k for free on Twitch.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Jul 12, 2022)

Wesley Willis said:


> She's a complete liar and OF has also been known to make up statistics. She would need over 150,000 subs on OF to make that. She doesn't even have 20k for free on Twitch.


Ewhores on OF don't just earn money from subscribers, their subscribers pay to message them and they post content that requires additional payment from their subscribers (idk if it's all their content or some of it I just know it happens).


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 18, 2022)

Hello from the Saints Row thread in Games!  She did a photoshoot in promotion for that game, and even Facebook commenters rolled their eyes:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/saints-row-thread.6458/post-12464268


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jul 18, 2022)

Kinda sad cat throwing wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Fareal (Jul 18, 2022)

Tempress said:


> Amouranth posts her onlyfans earnings not to mention her twitch and business endeavors. WTF is wrong with this world!!
> View attachment 3473042


If she‘s made even 10% of this for rinsing simps to do nothing, you have to respect that gargantuan hustle.

I will never understand e-simps. Paying a woman to not notice you on the internet. Amazing.


----------



## Xenomorphs Are Cute (Aug 3, 2022)

Surprising no one mentioned the Anime Matsuri shit she's just did some days ago.









Continued (scroll down below that post for more of bullshit) on the Anime Matsuri thread.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Aug 3, 2022)

Xenomorphs Are Cute said:


> Surprising no one mentioned the Anime Matsuri shit she's just did some days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add screenshots of Amouranth's comment on that second video and Nick's response. For posterity (both are in the other thread).









This whole situation of her responding to that weird furry's video about the guy running the convention seems very opportunistic. I suspect her squirrel brain is plotting a way to grift off of this, and in her video she talks about starting a competing convention with some other people. 

Amouranth plotting her own convention (presumably with hookers cosplayers and blackjack) has Tanacon Part 2: Electric Boogaloo written all over it.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 3, 2022)

Iron Hamster said:


> Kinda sad cat throwing wasn't mentioned.


That is “Alinity”, please bone up on your e-hoe knowledge, k thx


----------



## Iron Hamster (Aug 4, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> That is “Alinity”, please bone up on your e-hoe knowledge, k thx


Damn it!


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 4, 2022)

While looking into a different thot for her thread it occurred to me I hadn't really heard anything about Amouranth in a while. So I went to the site where most of her videos are leaked and found a new one that is really, really fucking weird.



Spoiler: What's weird about it?



Well, for one thing that's a fake penis. She is in a car, presumably in the middle of bumfuck nowhere Texas, fellating a plastic cock stuffed into a guy's pants.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Turns out she has quite a few videos that also use a fake cock. This bitch is fucking weird.



So...yeah. Amouranth is still a fucking weirdo.


----------



## Marche (Oct 9, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> While looking into a different thot for her thread it occurred to me I hadn't really heard anything about Amouranth in a while. So I went to the site where most of her videos are leaked and found a new one that is really, really fucking weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read someone saying she has her gay friend is the body of the fake cocks pov, how much truth to this I don't know but its funny as fuck if true


----------



## BelUwUga (Oct 16, 2022)

Shoutout to @chiobu 's other home, RDrama.Net holding it down and keeping a vigilant watch:
One of the most popular Twitch foids (Amouranth) is currently having a meltdown, streaming a messy impending divorce with an allegedly abusive husband(Archive)





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Clip 1 (Archive) Mirror Source




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Clip 2 (Archive) Mirror Source




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Clip 3 (Archive) Mirror Source


----------



## AuxPersonality (Oct 16, 2022)

Is she married to the same person from 2015? or is this a new marriage?


----------



## Molly White's Breast Milk (Oct 16, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Shoutout to @chiobu 's other home, RDrama.Net holding it down and keeping a vigilant watch:
> One of the most popular Twitch foids (Amouranth) is currently having a meltdown, streaming a messy impending divorce with an allegedly abusive husband(Archive)
> View attachment 3741392
> View attachment 3741400
> ...


No matter how much money they get White Trash will always be White Trash.


----------



## Windsock (Oct 16, 2022)

I was browsing another twitch thots discord server when I noticed the topic was amouranth and knew I had to share what I saw 



what a based coomer, this shit cracked me up


----------



## S.C.U.D. (Oct 16, 2022)

I wonder how many simps are going to donate even more now knowing that she'll be single soon and if they give her enough money surely she will marry them now.


----------



## wrangled tard (Oct 16, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> View attachment 3741407
> Clip 2 (Archive) Mirror Source


The phone call with the dude sounds like a conversation between a pimp and his hooker, pretty blatant manipulation but the "I'm going to leave you with one million and I'm going to take the rest" followed by a donation while her tits are on full display instantly dissipated what little sympathy I had for her. Not to mention that she talks like a child and has such a warped understanding of value that she used not fucking him as a threat.


----------



## BelUwUga (Oct 16, 2022)

wrangled tard said:


> The phone call with the dude sounds like a conversation between a pimp and his hooker, pretty blatant manipulation but the "I'm going to leave you with one million and I'm going to take the rest" followed by a donation while her tits are on full display instantly dissipated what little sympathy I had for her. Not to mention that she talks like a child and has such a warped understanding of value that she used not fucking him as a threat.


I'll be real with you I don't care about Amouranth and only transcribed this here for farmers that do. However you quoted me and I've gotten somewhat up to speed, so I'm responding. From the thread opening:


> Amouranth  [real name Kaitlyn Siragusa] 02/12/1993 is a professional Twitch streamer with 0 personality and 0 IQ. To compensate, she resorts to selling her body for clout .


If you're not intelligent and lack personality, but have an army of simps to the tune of $1.5M/month, most people will go for that option. Considering she's literally got a 7-figure value attached to her sex appeal it seems kind of unfounded to say her understanding of value is warped.


> followed by a donation while her tits are on full display instantly dissipated what little sympathy I had for her.


The tits on full display helped me be sympathetic to the dumb thot that talks 'tarded. At least she's intelligent enough to play to her strengths.


> that she used not fucking him as a threat.


I mean it sounds like that complements an impending divorce. If you look like this:

Losing half of $1.5m/month+any woman without serious deformities or enough mass to form a gravitational field is a _massive _L. It's not like he's going to find another woman to marry who will command an army of simps. Even if he got everything in the split, it's a one-and-done lump sum. Amouranth still has the tits to display and the simps that will donate. She doesn't need any genius for management.


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 16, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Losing half of $1.5m/month+any woman without serious deformities or enough mass to form a gravitational field is a _massive _L. It's not like he's going to find another woman to marry who will command an army of simps. Even if he got everything in the split, it's a one-and-done lump sum. Amouranth still has the tits to display and the simps that will donate. She doesn't need any genius for management.


If anything, just getting out of an abusive marriage will help her get MORE simps because she'd be single and the simps think they could "save her" by giving her superchat messages that say nice things and she'd thank them with sex.


----------



## wrangled tard (Oct 16, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> If you're not intelligent and lack personality, but have an army of simps to the tune of $1.5M/month, most people will go for that option. Considering she's literally got a 7-figure value attached to her sex appeal it seems kind of unfounded to say her understanding of value is warped.


That's precisely why her understanding of value is warped. Responding to a threat of "I'm going to kill your dogs" with "yeah, well, I'm not gonna give you any pussy tonight" is a pretty good indication that she not only values sex much too highly, much like the legion of retarded coom brains who share and enable this belief, but believes normal people value it just as highly. That's not even mentioning how she would "only" be left with a million. She's got more silicon in her head than grey matter and I have zero sympathy for her.


----------



## JohnWick (Oct 16, 2022)

Unsure if anybody else caught this but in the clip where she's showing screenshots of their text conversation you can kind of make out that the contact name is "Sherry" 



Just an observation of course, but maybe if someone knew the right places to look they could uncover more info about any Sherrys that Amouranth is associated with. Not that it's impossible she was married to a man named "Sherry", just strikes me as weird since that's typically a woman's name.


----------



## grapeshark77 (Oct 16, 2022)

JohnWick said:


> Unsure if anybody else caught this but in the clip where she's showing screenshots of their text conversation you can kind of make out that the contact name is "Sherry"
> 
> View attachment 3742006
> 
> Just an observation of course, but maybe if someone knew the right places to look they could uncover more info about any Sherrys that Amouranth is associated with. Not that it's impossible she was married to a man named "Sherry", just strikes me as weird since that's typically a woman's name.


If you look at some of those people search sites you can see a "Shari/Sherry" Siragusa in Katy, TX tied to the "Kaitlyn M. Siragusa" stuff but those sites tend to mix a lot of info together so it might not be reliable. Someone with better skills than me can maybe find something.

This whole thing is odd, I'm sure it's real but I don't know what the endgame really is. I guess the stream was to prevent the husband from being violent because people will know it was him? She's always seemed miserable, it's funny to see the supportive tweets mixed with "I WAS A TIER 3 AND SHE'S MARRIED!" on Twitter.


----------



## Israellover1234 (Oct 16, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Shoutout to @chiobu 's other home, RDrama.Net holding it down and keeping a vigilant watch:
> One of the most popular Twitch foids (Amouranth) is currently having a meltdown, streaming a messy impending divorce with an allegedly abusive husband(Archive)
> View attachment 3741392
> View attachment 3741400
> ...


Imagine airing your dirty laundry to 10.000+ people in a titty streamer outfit while begging for money. What a whore.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 16, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Shoutout to @chiobu 's other home, RDrama.Net holding it down and keeping a vigilant watch:
> One of the most popular Twitch foids (Amouranth) is currently having a meltdown, streaming a messy impending divorce with an allegedly abusive husband(Archive)
> View attachment 3741392
> View attachment 3741400
> ...


I'm kind of surprised it took so long for this particular story arc to develop but...Amouranth always was a bit slow.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 16, 2022)

S.C.U.D. said:


> I wonder how many simps are going to donate even more now knowing that she'll be single soon and if they give her enough money surely she will marry them now.


My first thoughts hearing about this. How many “I can save her” or “Stay strong” simps will be donating wheelbarrows of cash at her now knowing that there’s a chance


----------



## Octavia (Oct 16, 2022)

Israellover1234 said:


> Imagine airing your dirty laundry to 10.000+ people in a titty streamer outfit while begging for money. What a whore.


It's the most 21st century thing I can think of.


----------



## Fools Idol (Oct 16, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Shoutout to @chiobu 's other home, RDrama.Net holding it down and keeping a vigilant watch:
> One of the most popular Twitch foids (Amouranth) is currently having a meltdown, streaming a messy impending divorce with an allegedly abusive husband(Archive)
> View attachment 3741392
> View attachment 3741400
> ...


Think about the behind the scenes. She's crying on camera but before that she put on some makeup and got a nice low cut top to put on. I don't know what worse, the idea that she's lying to her audience for money or that she's so far gone that she can't even have a meltdown without getting dolled up.


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Oct 16, 2022)

If this is just theater, how is 1.5+ mill a month not enough for these two fucks.

Never enough simps I guess.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Oct 16, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> My first thoughts hearing about this. How many “I can save her” or “Stay strong” simps will be donating wheelbarrows of cash at her now knowing that there’s a chance


Her marriage is troubled. There's a chance she could still be a pure virgin.


----------



## BelUwUga (Oct 16, 2022)

wrangled tard said:


> That's precisely why her understanding of value is warped. Responding to a threat of "I'm going to kill your dogs" with "yeah, well, I'm not gonna give you any pussy tonight" is a pretty good indication that she not only values sex much too highly, much like the legion of retarded coom brains who share and enable this belief, but believes normal people value it just as highly. That's not even mentioning how she would "only" be left with a million. She's got more silicon in her head than grey matter and I have zero sympathy for her.





Israellover1234 said:


> Imagine airing your dirty laundry to 10.000+ people in a titty streamer outfit while begging for money. What a whore.


Nobody should feel sympathetic for her but at the same time you cannot really fault her for taking her shot at getting millions to work with animals or whatever. I'd think of her more akin to a wildly successful hooters girl but that's just me. It's degrading but there's a lot worse you could be doing for a lot less.


Jack Awful said:


> If anything, just getting out of an abusive marriage will help her get MORE simps because she'd be single and the simps think they could "save her" by giving her superchat messages that say nice things and she'd thank them with sex.


This guy gets it. By airing this dirty laundry out she's managed to forgo having to have the difficult "I'm married, lol!" conversation with her simps.


Fools Idol said:


> Think about the behind the scenes. She's crying on camera but before that she put on some makeup and got a nice low cut top to put on. I don't know what worse, the idea that she's lying to her audience for money or that she's so far gone that she can't even have a meltdown without getting dolled up.


Not much experience with how dramatic and hysterical women can get? Sounds like things are in the shitter even if there were some clear embellishments.


Other than her cheeks that are wet with tears, there's none of the obvious shinyness you see when thots set the make-up guns to "whore." The fake eyelashes are unusual but not exactly something we know she put on specifically for stream. The other eye stuff I can notice is the kind of shit my sister will put on to check the mail. As far as her clothes, I'd be horrified to find out a family member dressed like that. That said, in the few times I have seen Amouranth this is the most clothes she's been wearing.


----------



## Fools Idol (Oct 16, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Not much experience with how dramatic and hysterical women can get? Sounds like things are in the shitter even if there were some clear embellishments.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than her cheeks that are wet with tears, there's none of the obvious shinyness you see when thots set the make-up guns to "whore." The fake eyelashes are unusual but not exactly something we know she put on specifically for stream. The other eye stuff I can notice is the kind of shit my sister will put on to check the mail. As far as her clothes, I'd be horrified to find out a family member dressed like that. That said, in the few times I have seen Amouranth this is the most clothes she's been wearing.


Women like men don't put any effort into how they look when they are at home, they don't bother with their hair, the don't wear makeup, they dress as comfortably possible. This bitch either got ready for the stream before hand or looks like this all the time, which I doubt.

Make no mistake this wasn't some unguarded moment as her marriage collapse, she spent the time to get ready for the stream and that's true even if her marriage is failing.


----------



## NachoFebrile (Oct 16, 2022)

Windsock said:


> I was browsing another twitch thots discord server when I noticed the topic was amouranth and knew I had to share what I saw
> View attachment 3741680
> what a based coomer, this shit cracked me up


This has random.txt potential frankly


----------



## BelUwUga (Oct 16, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> Women like men don't put any effort into how they look when they are at home, they don't bother with their hair, the don't wear makeup, they dress as comfortably possible. This bitch either got ready for the stream before hand or looks like this all the time, which I doubt.
> 
> Make no mistake this wasn't some unguarded moment as her marriage collapse, she spent the time to get ready for the stream and that's true even if her marriage is failing.


Can you not see where the work/home line would get blurred for someone that streams for probably close to full time weekly hours from their house? Her dumb hot tub thing probably wouldn't fit in her room but trying to find VODs to tabulate an average showed me this isn't an entirely out of the ordinary thing for her to do. The earliest she could have been clipped is around 11pm-12am Pacific. Twitch con just wrapped and it was a Saturday night. Does it really strain credulity that they might have been doing something or she otherwise planned to stream and looked like that anyway? Couples going out, getting trashed, and having an argument is very common.

I'm not saying she couldn't have done just like you said. However it would not be consistent with a braindead retard with no personality. Would she really sit down and mis-apply a fake eye-lash to fake it? I don't think she has that attention to detail.



I know enough about bitchcraft to know that if you normally apply a fake eyelash, and then remove it soon thereafter, it's probably not leaving the real ones behind. It'd water/oil/cleaner and some working to come off that cleanly and doing just half isn't easy. Again we're getting into details our subject lacks the acuity for. On the other hand, this makes perfect sense if they were applied at the beginning of the night, worn, and only began to lose adhesion when the tears came out.


Fools Idol said:


> Make no mistake this wasn't some unguarded moment as her marriage collapse, she spent the time to get ready for the stream and that's true even if her marriage is failing.


I would imagine like almost all on-camera talent they've got the "once-over" down to a science and the necessary tools right out of frame. I would say this is doubly true for a titty streamer. If she did spend time checking I'd imagine it's not unlike Null taking a moment to unfuck audio/OBS. It's just live production, not scheming behind the scenes.


----------



## RonPaul2008 (Oct 16, 2022)

*I CAN SAVE HER, BROS.*


----------



## SupSilver (Oct 16, 2022)

Cook the rice, Pay the price


----------



## ovqsnfat (Oct 16, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> Make no mistake this wasn't some unguarded moment as her marriage collapse, she spent the time to get ready for the stream and that's true even if her marriage is failing.


I think you are vastly overestimating the ability she has to act convincingly. Honestly even if it is a setup, I can see why she put it together. This is pulling the ripcord to get out of what is obviously a fucked-up relationship. Trouble marriage seems like an understatement.

The real question I have is what about all her handlers and the like. How much do / did they know? Were any of them complicit in anything? Especially whoever it was that ended her stream so abruptly after asking her if she was taking her meds.


----------



## Delilah Radio Show (Oct 16, 2022)

JohnWick said:


> Unsure if anybody else caught this but in the clip where she's showing screenshots of their text conversation you can kind of make out that the contact name is "Sherry"
> 
> View attachment 3742006
> 
> Just an observation of course, but maybe if someone knew the right places to look they could uncover more info about any Sherrys that Amouranth is associated with. Not that it's impossible she was married to a man named "Sherry", just strikes me as weird since that's typically a woman's name.



She said that he made him change his name in her phone, and that Sherry is her mom's name:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Also the whole stream is here in 4 parts, she had been wearing the same outfit/makeup for at least 3 hours before the call.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Oct 16, 2022)

was it known that she was married or was that something that came out just now? if the latter, people simp for a married women? sad.


----------



## Fools Idol (Oct 16, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Can you not see where the work/home line would get blurred for someone that streams for probably close to full time weekly hours from their house? Her dumb hot tub thing probably wouldn't fit in her room but trying to find VODs to tabulate an average showed me this isn't an entirely out of the ordinary thing for her to do. The earliest she could have been clipped is around 11pm-12am Pacific. Twitch con just wrapped and it was a Saturday night. Does it really strain credulity that they might have been doing something or she otherwise planned to stream and looked like that anyway? Couples going out, getting trashed, and having an argument is very common.
> 
> I'm not saying she couldn't have done just like you said. However it would not be consistent with a braindead retard with no personality. Would she really sit down and mis-apply a fake eye-lash to fake it? I don't think she has that attention to detail.
> View attachment 3742786
> ...


That's an interesting point and it makes streaming as a career sound even worse. I'm not really questioning whether her marriage is failing or not but I don't believe that the video in question is completely sincere. Which is a problem because she wants support from her fans, not a bad thing on it's own but there is some level of manipulation to every interaction she has with her viewers. It's hard to take a her plight seriously when her tits take up a significant proportion of the screen.


----------



## ovqsnfat (Oct 16, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> was it known that she was married or was that something that came out just now? if the latter, people simp for a married women? sad.


It was heavily rumored (and if you read the OP, known to some) but she would always say she was single when asked publicly. 

She says in the VOD that her husband forced her to pretend to be single because he correctly realized people would be less likely to simp for a married woman. She says she wanted to make it public.


----------



## BelUwUga (Oct 16, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> That's an interesting point and it makes streaming as a career sound even worse.


Unironically what got me interested in Vtubers. It formalizes the internet persona and gives the talent something they can put up at the end of the day and lead a normal life. Provided that's what they choose to do. I wasn't expecting the anime and sheer autism to transfer those parasocial elements right over. 


Fools Idol said:


> I'm not really questioning whether her marriage is failing or not but I don't believe that the video in question is completely sincere.


She's also not sincere when she flirts with her simps. She was either going out of her way to be hurtful or being insincere when she said the dude had a small penis. She probably wasn't sincere when she said no more schmexy times (hate-fucking>most other kinds). Do I need to break it to you that the strippers aren't actually interested in you at all? Her viewers and simps are equally as reprehensible. These people are barely human.


> It's hard to take a her plight seriously when her tits take up a significant proportion of the screen.


Then don't take it seriously. A dumb thot that thrives on drama is wallowing in a windfall of it that came her way. Point and laugh if looking at tits isn't your thing.


----------



## 3-2-1836 (Oct 16, 2022)

AuxPersonality said:


> Is she married to the same person from 2015? or is this a new marriage?


Coomers verified using birthmarks the 'assistant' she's been having use a realistic strapon to fuck her is actually her husband she claimed she left years ago


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 16, 2022)

I co-managed a buffet restaurant where the local nudie bar girls and Hooters girls would work at whenever they were pregnant/recovering from titty enhancement surgery/dating someone who’s tired of them showing their snatch to the world. This is nothing new, whores and tiny angry men go together like bread and butter. 
 If by some chance you do get to hit it, double wrap or you’ll get the clap. Hit it a few times and then fucking run. 
Only give her a burner phone number and never let her know where you live or work.

 I’ve followed up on about a dozen whores from those days and they all ended up sad and broken, especially the one who married two different wealthy guys. 40 and now married to another waiter, her third marriage. 

Those skanky tattoos and fake tits look ridiculous now.

Another is breaking into cars in the parking lot of Walmart.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 16, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> was it known that she was married or was that something that came out just now? if the latter, people simp for a married women? sad.


Yeah, it's been known for quite a while at this point. She's been downplaying it ever since it caused her to lose some of her higher paying simps when it first came out. I suspect newer followers were too stupid to look into her or just don't care that she's married.

She might have started claiming to have left her husband somewhat recently but that's news to me. Admittedly I don't follow her that closely so I might have missed it, but there would have been a decent amount of chatter about it before what just came out. It's more likely she's been actively discouraging conversation about it and otherwise just not talking about being married ever since it initially came out to avoid losing subscribers (again).

For what it's worth I don't think this was faked as some sort of plan. We know she's not particularly well adjusted, I seriously doubt anyone married to someone like her would be either. What we're seeing is the inevitable end of a dysfunctional marriage due to the softcore porn career that serviced it.


----------



## F13 Key (Oct 16, 2022)

Denims devoted two and a half hours of her stream to discussing how triggered this made her, more than doubling her viewers while doing so.

When a stream thot goes supernova, the remnants help grow new stream thots I guess.

Amouranth's husband really did come unhinged on that call though. What a fuckup. He could have milked her for money "managing" her for years more while doing next to nothing all day, but went into abusive soy rages until finally going too far. And threatening to kill her animals is really fucked up.


----------



## abdulaziz (Oct 16, 2022)

you marry a greasy asian man with a man bun, you get what you deserve





Your browser is not able to display this video.



this m0e clip is golden, can someone find the longer clip where he says "im married" at the end? i had it but then they deleted the tweet


----------



## F13 Key (Oct 16, 2022)

Twitter is going ballistic.




Keem is being predictably ratioed hard for this now deleted tweet.


----------



## Bob_ (Oct 16, 2022)

F13 Key said:


> View attachment 3743043
> Keem is being predictably ratioed hard for this now deleted tweet.


Ugh I hate when I Keem is right.

I barely follow this woman, but I read something recently when she was talking about the financials about a petrol station she bought, along with other investments she made. She seemed pretty knowledgeable, but maybe this was the husband working behind the scenes?


----------



## Sentient Vaccum (Oct 16, 2022)

I know Amouranth is THE twitch thot but I cant help but feel a bit bad for her. This seems fucked, no one deserves it.


----------



## Low IQ Doctor (Oct 16, 2022)

Least controlling asian husband.

Pretty good performance if fake, definitely reminds me of some of the domestics I've seen in person.


----------



## Random Autist (Oct 16, 2022)

Sentient Vaccum said:


> I know Amouranth is THE twitch thot but I cant help but feel a bit bad for her. This seems fucked, no one deserves it.


I don’t feel bad for her personally but threatening to take her dogs to a meat packing plant is some hardcore psychological shit. Her chink husband definitely living up to the stereotype.


----------



## White Devil (Oct 16, 2022)

Pimp has to keep his hoes in line.


----------



## Single_Sock (Oct 16, 2022)

Random Autist said:


> I don’t feel bad for her personally but threatening to take her dogs to a meat packing plant is some hardcore psychological shit. Her chink husband definitely living up to the stereotype.


That vid of her in the OP of her flashing her cooch while rolling on the floor with her dog just screams "Crazy White Girl Fucks Dog" to me.


----------



## TokiBun (Oct 16, 2022)

White Devil said:


> Pimp has to keep his hoes in line.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



Let us say the Pimp’s Prayer


----------



## Seth Meyers (Oct 16, 2022)

F13 Key said:


> View attachment 3743041
> Twitter is going ballistic.
> 
> View attachment 3743043
> Keem is being predictably ratioed hard for this now deleted tweet.


“yeah shes being abused and all but she also lied to men about her being single.”  jesus


----------



## carltondanks (Oct 16, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> double wrap or you’ll get the clap


no don't do that, the two condoms will rub against each other a lot, then split open


----------



## CarlosDanger (Oct 16, 2022)

Her husband sounds like a nutjob but still hard to feel bad for her with how she embraced the thot life and even kind of rubbed her simp's noses in it too. On the other hand it is quite hilarious watching simps give out a bunch of money and then getting angry about her being married.


----------



## Illiterate Construct (Oct 16, 2022)

Perhaps I'm just jaded in a post Me-Too era and maybe I'm not entirely informed on what she's done about it so far but I lose a bit of sympathy when her first instinct to stream and make an internet spectacle out of her situation rather than dealing with it like a normal person; as in recording the call, going to the police with evidence, getting a restraining order, buying a gun, and filing for divorce.

Don't get me wrong the guy sounds like a piece of shit and she should absolutely get out of that relationship.  But this whole thing gives off the same stink as that other Thot that was taking selfies at a funeral.


----------



## CumLouderGraduate (Oct 16, 2022)

They deserved each other.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 16, 2022)

E-thots are gonna e-thot, but her husband sounds like an insecure angry Asian stereotype who she's honestly better off without.


----------



## TexOffender (Oct 16, 2022)

Joker did a breakdown video.


----------



## Random Autist (Oct 16, 2022)

Illiterate Construct said:


> Perhaps I'm just jaded in a post Me-Too era and maybe I'm not entirely informed on what she's done about it so far but I lose a bit of sympathy when her first instinct to stream and make an internet spectacle out of her situation rather than dealing with it like a normal person; as in recording the call, going to the police with evidence, getting a restraining order, buying a gun, and filing for divorce.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the guy sounds like a piece of shit and it seems like she should absolutely get out of that relationship.  But this whole thing gives off the same stink as that other Thot that was taking selfies at a funeral.


I’m in the same boat. Normal people don’t air their dirty laundry on camera with their tits front and center. It’s peak clown world nonsense. Millennials and Gen-Zers are a fucking catastrophe.

It’s like that Mia Kalifa chick crying about how she got taken advantage of in the porn industry. She had a puff piece written and in it were pictures of her wearing an optical illusion titty dress. Like congrats on choosing a life of debauchery, we all enjoy fapping to your content, but ain’t nobody respecting you.
View attachment DCA053B7-52FB-43FF-B16F-3033B38F9286.webp


Learn to lawyer up and deal with that shit offline.


----------



## carltondanks (Oct 16, 2022)

F13 Key said:


> Amouranth's husband really did come unhinged on that call though. What a fuckup. He could have milked her for money "managing" her for years more while doing next to nothing all day, but went into abusive soy rages until finally going too far. And threatening to kill her animals is really fucked up.


abusers are all bark and no bite. the second you get the upper hand, suddenly they're very apologetic and start crying. abusers don't really have any humanity and they act more like insects than people. their only instinct is "i want to feel good" and nothing else. it doesn't matter that this person is literally the only reason you aren't homeless or on the streets, they still want to follow their sick depraved actions. amouranth could be the reason why he's currently the richest man on earth in charge of everything, and he would still think "why isn't she giving me more. i should kill her dogs".  you can't reason with these people or try to guess what their goal is, you can only guess that they're going to take it out on someone they supposedly love. they will never change, not even with a prison sentence and their entire livelihood taken away from them. the only thing that can truly stop an abuser is killing them in self defense because he's just going to keep doing it again and again.



Illiterate Construct said:


> Perhaps I'm just jaded in a post Me-Too era and maybe I'm not entirely informed on what she's done about it so far but I lose a bit of sympathy when her first instinct to stream and make an internet spectacle out of her situation rather than dealing with it like a normal person; as in recording the call, going to the police with evidence, getting a restraining order, buying a gun, and filing for divorce.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the guy sounds like a piece of shit and she should absolutely get out of that relationship.  But this whole thing gives off the same stink as that other Thot that was taking selfies at a funeral.


police across the world don't take stalker accusations seriously. it actually gets worse once you leave the US funnily enough. even if you have proof that they broke into your house multiple times after you told them to not come over, the police will still choose to not do anything about it. in fact they might actually start fining you for calling them too many times. if you make a huge spectacle about it, the police might go "oh shit, maybe we should do something about this"


----------



## Firstname Lastname (Oct 16, 2022)

Exposing your husband's abuse: Perfect time to show off your fakers to your simps.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Oct 16, 2022)

She's always irritated me, but this takes the cake. 

I don't believe for a second it was all his idea to lie about being married. I think she was the one who came up with the idea to lie and wanted to continue to do more nsfw content.

I think he never stood his ground or said what was on his mind and finally snapped and she's spinning it to make him look bad and using him to make more money. She seems a little too calculated. Releasing all of this when she did was planned. 

I would watch his behavior vs hers. He sounds unhinged but she isn't exactly innocent.


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm not buying it, at least not 100%. Like another has already said, at best; she's unhinged and this is the inevitable falling out of two broken people unable to keep their screwed up marriage together. That's at best, but I'm having a hard time falling into the category of sheltering her, because I remember that stream of her at the gym where a worker tells her not to stream and after confirming she is streaming gets a manager. So the manager approaches her and tells her something akin to "We know you're streaming, either turn it off or leave." And without batting an eye, she easily lies that she isn't streaming. There's also that New Year's Eve stream she did where she cried about being alone and boo-hoo-hoo. I may be wrong and the truth may be as everything is being presented, but I don't trust her.


----------



## El Goblina (Oct 16, 2022)

I wonder how much of her success is owed to his management. I suppose we're about to find out. I'm gonna predict that he was a big part of what made the channel what it was and that she will not be as successful without him.


----------



## Illiterate Construct (Oct 16, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> police across the world don't take stalker accusations seriously. it actually gets worse once you leave the US funnily enough. even if you have proof that they broke into your house multiple times after you told them to not come over, the police will still choose to not do anything about it. in fact they might actually start fining you for calling them too many times. if you make a huge spectacle about it, the police might go "oh shit, maybe we should do something about this"



She's from Texas not a foreign country, and this is her husband we're talking about not a stalker. I would argue that domestic violence where the man is the aggressor is taken very seriously in the states, maybe even to an extreme. We have thousands of facilities across the country to help women deal with this exact situation. It's so slanted in one direction that it's a stereotype: things get physical between partners, cops are called, and no matter who was in the wrong the husband is the one dragged off to jail.

I see your point and I agree to an extent that an intelligent stalker can skirt the boundaries of the law and get away with some fucked up shit.  But that is not what's happening here.  She has the tools and the means to protect herself and deal with this situation without getting in front of a camera with a low cut shit and her stream overlay on with a sub count goal displaying a chat command that directs viewers to her only-fans and patreon.

Again, maybe the whole Me-Too thing has fucked with my empathy for shit like this but she clearly took the path that would generate the most attention and revenue for herself.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 16, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> no don't do that, the two condoms will rub against each other a lot, then split open


I was just kinda quoting a Chats song, been really into punk lately.

 Anyways what a fucking joke Twitch has become. I appreciate the whore product as a pervert but there’s places to purchase steal it.
Maybe I just want to watch esports or some washed up band, or lollapalooza if I couldn’t get tickets .
  Actually there should be a different streaming service for the other two.
Christ almighty Amazon needs to clean this shit up.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Oct 16, 2022)

in my opinion this does explain why shes pretty much always online even doing sleep streams. dude most likely makes her do it so he can keep an eye on her when hes not around. however the fact that it took her this long to say anything is interesting like with how popular she is i dont doubt she could have found an escape way earlier maybe even just going to some other rich streamer with acceptable security telling them the whole story and hiding out there. 

as far as the money goes she can easily make it all back in a week if she wanted. if i had to guess i would say things started out as a group effort between her and her husband but as she got more and more popular the husband got more demanding and possessive out of fear that he would lose her and all the money she made him till he pushed too far and this happened. if i was that guy i would keep an eye out because he might end up getting stabbed by one of her more crazy stalkers thinking that if they murder him she will be impressed and marry them instead. 

but yeah overall this is not that surprising. its a common thing for married couples to get into streaming and various nsfw stuff with the guy in the background using the woman to farm views and make the money. the twitch hot tub section is no different than any cam girl site at this point. you think those girls are just online every day because they are super horny or whatever? guess what odds are theres a dude behind the camera talking for her and taking all the money she makes especially the non american ones.  it beats going out on the street and risking getting arrested or stabbed. 

long story short if shes smart she will get away from this dude and divorce him she dont need the money he does. she can just make more money.


----------



## Honored guest (Oct 16, 2022)

Illiterate Construct said:


> Perhaps I'm just jaded in a post Me-Too era and maybe I'm not entirely informed on what she's done about it so far but I lose a bit of sympathy when her first instinct to stream and make an internet spectacle out of her situation rather than dealing with it like a normal person; as in recording the call, going to the police with evidence, getting a restraining order, buying a gun, and filing for divorce.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the guy sounds like a piece of shit and she should absolutely get out of that relationship.  But this whole thing gives off the same stink as that other Thot that was taking selfies at a funeral.





Random Autist said:


> I’m in the same boat. Normal people don’t air their dirty laundry on camera with their tits front and center. It’s peak clown world nonsense. Millennials and Gen-Zers are a fucking catastrophe.
> 
> It’s like that Mia Kalifa chick crying about how she got taken advantage of in the porn industry. She had a puff piece written and in it were pictures of her wearing an optical illusion titty dress. Like congrats on choosing a life of debauchery, we all enjoy fapping to your content, but ain’t nobody respecting you.
> View attachment 3743364
> ...


To be fair she isn't a normal person, the lights might be on but nobodies home. This dummy makes more money then probably all of us combined, she has the resources and can afford everything needed to get out of this situation but again she's to dim to use it. Even if her husband took everything from her, she'd make it back within a month. I find it hard to afford any sympathy for someone who will never have to worry about money.
 If this is all true it'll be interesting to see how this effects her cash flow, she might see a dip from simps realizing that she's married, but I think well see a surge from simps thinking "she's available now is my chance!". If its true that he was effectively her suitcase pimp we might long term see a huge decline as her laziness/stupidity takes over.


----------



## Mr. Good Boy Points (Oct 16, 2022)

Someone on a discord server I’m on pointed out the messages from her husband say “sherry” if you look real close up.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 16, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> Christ almighty Amazon needs to clean this shit up.


Amazon doesn't care, Whores bring in Simps, Simps throw money at Amazon.


----------



## Honored guest (Oct 16, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Amazon doesn't care, Whores bring in Simps, Simps throw money at Amazon.


The front page of Twitch looks more like a porn site than a gaming site, Amazon knows what they're doing.


----------



## None Drunk Username (Oct 16, 2022)

Critikal has made a video so we now know how we should think about the situation.


----------



## Druveer (Oct 16, 2022)

All these, "sex work is work" people are learning what the dynamic between pimp and whore is like... not that it matters if they had the capacity to learn things they wouldn't be whores.


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 16, 2022)

Druveer said:


> All these, "sex work is work" people are learning what the dynamic between pimp and whore is like... not that it matters if they had the capacity to learn things they wouldn't be whores.


Most of those people know, but lie about it with a girl "can" manage herself and be safe and blah blah blah; or by claiming sex work is a thousand and one things besides street walking. They do it because they know they'll never do it but find it useful to smash the patriarchy or whatever it is. Just like how joggers know someone is acting dumb and being violent, but the moment the police are involved, "He a good boy."


----------



## Random Autist (Oct 16, 2022)

None Drunk Username said:


> Critikal has made a video so we now know how we should think about the situation.


Asmon has an hour long epic up as well with the exact same thumbnail


----------



## Tomboy Supremacist (Oct 16, 2022)

Local whore has relationship issues. More shocking news at 8.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 16, 2022)

Honored guest said:


> The front page of Twitch looks more like a porn site than a gaming site, Amazon knows what they're doing.


Yea, but anyone can go on Chaturbate where girls actually do things when other people pay they’re tipped enough.
Meanwhile there are sub forums devoted to Pookimong and every time she stands up fully clothed and she displays the Sacred Fupagunt
If you’re going to be a pervert be a smart one. Steal shit.

 If for some reason you really need to ogle women and even irl just take a Zumba or a yoga class, plus it’s good for you.


----------



## trolol (Oct 16, 2022)

I do find it interesting she was pretending to be a super girl boss running things and making big moves and it turns out she is getting treated like some asian pimp's bottom bitch behind the scenes.

Still pretty fucked up and the dude sounds like a little bitch, so good luck to her getting out of that situation.


----------



## Manimal House (Oct 16, 2022)

So apparently the husband is 
1) able to have access to their bank accounts and just drain all of it like flipping a light switch
2) threatening he's going to hurt her dogs
3) admitting to lying about....something on the internet to "ruin her life"

Assuming all of this is actually what's happening (I have little doubt that it is), it baffles me how with all of the programs, shelters, help lines and avenues out there to help deal with shit like this (not to mention having a huge online presence with a simp army), women like Amouranth are still able to get themselves in a situation where they are being abused and put in a scary circumstance.  Love her or hate her, that's what the situation appears to be, and that sucks but can't say I'm that sympathetic about it.
Seems like he handles all of the finances and direction on how she can earn as much as possible.....so a pimp then.  By doing that she gave him all of this power over her to threaten her with.  Because that's what abusers do.  Once he has something to threaten her with, he uses it for just that and then says it's her fault by splitting hairs and finding something to guilt trip her for.  I do find it funny that she pulled the no-more-pussy card and said he has a small dick anyways as if that's a big surprise.  Reminds me of the gunt talking shit about his exes, more of a self-own than an own.

I just hope the dogs remain unharmed.


----------



## Randall Flagg (Oct 16, 2022)

Mr. Good Boy Points said:


> Someone on a discord server I’m on pointed out the messages from her husband say “sherry” if you look real close up.View attachment 3743427View attachment 3743439


According to Amouranth, that’s the husband. Her husband forced her to change his name in her phone to help hide that she is married.


----------



## ovqsnfat (Oct 16, 2022)

Tetragrammaton said:


> in my opinion this does explain why shes pretty much always online even doing sleep streams. dude most likely makes her do it so he can keep an eye on her when hes not around. however the fact that it took her this long to say anything is interesting like with how popular she is i dont doubt she could have found an escape way earlier maybe even just going to some other rich streamer with acceptable security telling them the whole story and hiding out there.


I saw somewhere some statistics that she streams an average of 80 hours a week. Add in onlyfans shit and she may as well be whoring 24/7

Edit:sniped


----------



## Allanon (Oct 16, 2022)

I know Kiwi Farms users are barely functional humans in general, but these takes are pretty sad. It's revealed that the premier Twitch thot has had her whole life controlled by an abusive husband who behaves more like a pimp than a husband, threatens to murder her animals over minor misunderstandings, smashes her things whenever she tries to escape him, and has an explosive phonecall live on stream. Instead of digging into this drama and looking to see if past behavior and streams might support this or what this might reveal about old behavior, it's just a bunch of  'she's a stupid thot so this can't possibly be real' comments. I was hoping to learn something new about the situation.


----------



## Miniluv (Oct 16, 2022)

None Drunk Username said:


> Critikal has made a video so we now know how we should think about the situation.


When he was talking about how the phone situation came about and the husband was going off on her because she simply didn't hear something he said to her, it reminded me of this Bill Burr joke:





This guy is way out of line, but maybe her not listening to him was a real issue in their relationship and ignoring him became a button she could push to get a rise out of him. Perhaps years of being married to a multimillionaire, habitually line-stepping e-thot who's barely a step above a sex worker has worn his fucking brain to a nub and she just happens to document (or stream) everything when he reaches a breaking point. It's not an uncommon tactic when trying to make someone look like an absolute monster. Not saying that's what's going on here. As I said, he's way the fuck out of line and threatening the dogs is some bullshit. I'm just saying unless he was a fucking raging psycho when they met some shit has been going on that has made this dude go around the bend.



Manimal House said:


> Assuming all of this is actually what's happening (I have little doubt that it is), it baffles me how with all of the programs, shelters, help lines and avenues out there to help deal with shit like this (not to mention having a huge online presence with a simp army), women like Amouranth are still able to get themselves in a situation where they are being abused and put in a scary circumstance. Love her or hate her, that's what the situation appears to be, and that sucks but can't say I'm that sympathetic about it.


Amouranth makes more money than God and doesn't need shelters, programs, or help lines. If this guy was laying hands on her, we'd have known about it already. She'd make tons of vengeance fueled simp bux streaming with a black eye and crying while chat made impotent threats towards her evil husband. She can also file a restraining order and hire armed security 24/7. She has resources that your average housewife who gets an ass kicking regularly for burning the Hamburger Helper does not. She's a pretty white woman and the way the justice system is, all she would have to do is make one call and she could have him locked up instantly if she wanted to. She's apparently got proof of him making terroristic threats, which can get him a jail cell and a TRO at the very least.


----------



## thhrang (Oct 16, 2022)

None Drunk Username said:


> Critikal has made a video so we now know how we should think about the situation.


480p local archive for the forum:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



i do honestly think his take on the whole thing is decently solid overall. lol


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 17, 2022)

Allanon said:


> I know Kiwi Farms users are barely functional humans in general, but these takes are pretty sad. It's revealed that the premier Twitch thot has had her whole life controlled by an abusive husband who behaves more like a pimp than a husband, threatens to murder her animals over minor misunderstandings, smashes her things whenever she tries to escape him, and has an explosive phonecall live on stream. Instead of digging into this drama and looking to see if past behavior and streams might support this or what this might reveal about old behavior, it's just a bunch of  'she's a stupid thot so this can't possibly be real' comments. I was hoping to learn something new about the situation.


Get the fuck out of here with that nonsense.

Yeah, it sucks her husband is an abusive asshole. But if you _genuinely believe_ that _every decision she's made_ in the furtherance of her titty streaming career was solely because of her husband, well, I hate to break it to you but the guy who claimed to be a Nigerian prince was lying in that email you got.

Believing Amouranth is some kind of poor waifish gud grl who dindu nuffin but that horrible husbando made her into a slut is the biggest crock of shit I've ever heard.

How about this? Stop pretending that women who make a living exploiting morons are suddenly saints because the equally shitty people they marry turn out to be as big a piece of shit as they are.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 17, 2022)

Allanon said:


> I know Kiwi Farms users are barely functional humans in general, but these takes are pretty sad. It's revealed that the premier Twitch thot has had her whole life controlled by an abusive husband who behaves more like a pimp than a husband, threatens to murder her animals over minor misunderstandings, smashes her things whenever she tries to escape him, and has an explosive phonecall live on stream. Instead of digging into this drama and looking to see if past behavior and streams might support this or what this might reveal about old behavior, it's just a bunch of  'she's a stupid thot so this can't possibly be real' comments. I was hoping to learn something new about the situation.


Yeah, she's a dumb e-thot, but her lunatic husband is currently the bigger problem. Has anyone tried to dig more into his past, and see if his current behavior matches any of his prior?


Chocolate Wombat said:


> Get the fuck out of here with that nonsense.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks her husband is an abusive asshole. But if you _genuinely believe_ that _every decision she's made_ in the furtherance of her titty streaming career was solely because of her husband, well, I hate to break it to you but the guy who claimed to be a Nigerian prince was lying in that email you got.
> 
> ...


Lol calm down.

No one called this bitch a saint. We're just saying the psychotic chink threatening to murder his wife's pets is worse than the titty streamer here.


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 17, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Yeah, she's a dumb e-thot, but her lunatic husband is currently the bigger problem. Has anyone tried to dig more into him, and see if his current behavior matches any of his prior?
> 
> Lol calm down.
> 
> No one called this bitch a saint. We're just saying the psychotic chink threatening to murder his wife's pets is worse than the titty streamer here.


Does anyone know who her husband is exactly? Because he's been known about for at least a full year and a half if not more, at least if I'm remembering correctly. But all we have is a male voice on a phone and someone named Sherry in texts. There's no phone number attached to Sherry, and does anyone really know his voice? It's easy to frame one person as a problem, when there's very little that person can do to say otherwise; and all her evidence can be easily fabricated.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 17, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> Get the fuck out of here with that nonsense.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks her husband is an abusive asshole. But if you _genuinely believe_ that _every decision she's made_ in the furtherance of her titty streaming career was solely because of her husband, well, I hate to break it to you but the guy who claimed to be a Nigerian prince was lying in that email you got.
> 
> ...



Consider this alternative: the person instructing a woman to whore herself out to people for money is potentially themselves a scumbag. You're so busy seething over the fact that some e-thot made money that you refuse to consider that the order of actions may be 'marry husband > husband pimps her out > husband is abusive scumbag' instead of 'thot self > marry scumbag > be abused'. There is a gap between 'husband controls her career and pimps her out' and 'husband controls literally every choice she's ever made', and Amouranth can still be a stupid thot who makes poor choices without being 'a shitty thot who deserves being married to an abuser as bad as she is' or whatever you're trying to imply.



Kheapathic said:


> Does anyone know who her husband is exactly? Because he's been known about for at least a full year and a half if not more, at least if I'm remembering correctly. But all we have is a male voice on a phone and someone named Sherry in texts. There's no phone number attached to Sherry, and does anyone really know his voice? It's easy to frame one person as a problem, when there's very little that person can do to say otherwise; and all her evidence can be easily fabricated.


There's an image of his face and a marriage license that has previously been dug up. I maintain that digging into this guy's life and investigating him is much more interesting as an alternative to lukewarm 'thot streamers get what they deserve' takes. The latter can be said for every single drama that comes up with every random e-thot streamer. The former is more uncommon and therefore more intriguing.


----------



## Bob_ (Oct 17, 2022)

Random Autist said:


> Asmon has an hour long epic up as well with the exact same thumbnail


Not surprised asmkn is simping for her, he is an enjoyed of over-inflated fake titties.


----------



## ThatGuyWhoLikes The Chili (Oct 17, 2022)

Oh boy! I just now subscribed to watch some GAMES!
....
...what the fuck is going on?
Where is the game play?


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 17, 2022)

ThatGuyWhoLikes The Chili said:


> Oh boy! I just now subscribed to watch some GAMES!
> ....
> ...what the fuck is going on?
> Where is the game play?View attachment 3743731


She's going full meta and the game is being played against her audience and the Twitch / Drama parts of the internet.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 17, 2022)

Here's a better photo of the guy from the OP. His name's Nick Lee, by the way.

I'm gonna say if they were smart, and wanted to keep the fact that they were married under wraps, he would've deleted all social media linking back to him. I'm still looking, but the guy might be in the process of DFE'ing due to shitstorm currently going on if he hadn't done it already.

*Edit:* Found a twitter account. It's been inactivate for almost two years, and seems a bit strange, though. Only has a few posts on it, too, but it does contain more photos of marriage certificates that give us a phone number, birthday, and location where he was born at. Also, it has another photo of the two.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 17, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Here's a better photo of the guy from the OP. His name's Nick Lee, by the way.
> View attachment 3743737
> I'm gonna say if they were smart, and wanted to keep the fact that they were married under wraps, he would've deleted all social media linking back to him. I'm still looking, but the guy might be in the process of DFE'ing due to shitstorm currently going on if he hadn't done it already.


On the bright side he's probably distracted deleting his wife's money and property first. I've seen women freak out and spend all their husband's money in a fit of rage before, but I have never seen a man do it until now.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 17, 2022)

Allanon said:


> Consider this alternative: the person instructing a woman to whore herself out to people for money is potentially themselves a scumbag. You're so busy seething over the fact that some e-thot made money that you refuse to consider that the order of actions may be 'marry husband > husband pimps her out > husband is abusive scumbag' instead of 'thot self > marry scumbag > be abused'. There is a gap between 'husband controls her career and pimps her out' and 'husband controls literally every choice she's ever made', and Amouranth can still be a stupid thot who makes poor choices without being 'a shitty thot who deserves being married to an abuser as bad as she is' or whatever you're trying to imply.


First of all, fair point, he is a bigger piece of shit than her just based on the phone call. He's threatening to harm her pets while the most she's really done is scam idiots for their money.

As to how everything went down and how much of a role he played in the way her career progressed, the sequence of events goes something like this:

Cosplay girl has growing career on Twitch, Patreaon and Youtube -> girl gets married to guy around time her career is taking off -> more success on Twitch, becoming more well known on the Internet -> starts an OnlyFans (initial husband reveal happens around this time) -> starts running into trouble on Twitch for content -> starts chasing "meta" on Twitch while releasing more revealing content on OF -> the amount of money she makes becomes public -> husband drama become public

The time frame covers about 2015 to present day. I thought briefly about laying all of the minor controversies she's been involved with out in their respective stages up there but I honestly can't remember all of them anymore and it would just get messy.

What we *don't know* is when the husband started being a psycho, nor do we have any factual information on how much of a say he's had in any of her career decisions.

It wouldn't surprise me that he's the one behind her content becoming more revealing over the last couple of years but I could see that going either way. Part of why I'm pushing back on the idea of sympathy for her is that it's very, very easy for her to come out now and make it seem like everything was all his idea, that he was pimping her out and she never really wanted to do any of that. Keep in mind he isn't a streamer, he's not a public person, and it is highly unlikely we'll ever hear his side of how her career went.

And sure, he's a scumbag, but...I've known a few too many women in my life who absolutely drive their partners insane only to come back as some kind of victim later on. All of a sudden it's not just the abusive shit the husband actually did that he's responsible for, but suddenly a wild array of past bad behavior is conveniently his fault too. Amouranth is a person who makes a living using deception, I think taking some of what she says with an appropriate dose of salt is warranted.


----------



## WonderWino (Oct 17, 2022)

White Devil said:


> Pimp has to keep his hoes in line.


Could have been worse, at least he didn't go full sisko pimp hand on her







			
				The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:
			
		

> Her marriage is troubled. There's a chance she could still be a pure virgin


Careful you're getting dangerously close to a lloyd moment there





That said, I wouldn't take anything either of them say at face value. Her entire existence is centered around manipulating and taking advantage of others. To say nothing of how many times shes been caught lying. He could be a raging abuser, and he could also just as easily have been manipulated and pushed into doing what she's recorded with her knowing him well enough to know what to do to push his buttons to get a certain reaction. I've known several people that pull that shit to a degree that I could write a post about it that would make your skin crawl

The point is there are two sides to everything and its very unwise to take anything that woman says at face value. Especially considering shes literally trying to use it to make money as usual


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Oct 17, 2022)

Kheapathic said:


> Does anyone know who her husband is exactly? Because he's been known about for at least a full year and a half if not more, at least if I'm remembering correctly. But all we have is a male voice on a phone and someone named Sherry in texts. There's no phone number attached to Sherry, and does anyone really know his voice? It's easy to frame one person as a problem, when there's very little that person can do to say otherwise; and all her evidence can be easily fabricated.


this really does feel like a great time to look into things. i mean if this husband of hers has control over everything then legally speaking there should be some public documents showing this as fact. such as that gas station she owns or whatever. 

also a theory as to who this sherry person is. it could be his or her assistant and it could be one of those situations where she blocked his phone number cause they had an argument so he stole the sherry persons phone to use it to text more. 

either way the husband is for sure worth looking into. i dont believe for a second he would be capable of not having some form of online presence especially if one of his threats involves saying stuff that will ruin her career.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Oct 17, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> Get the fuck out of here with that nonsense.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks her husband is an abusive asshole. But if you _genuinely believe_ that _every decision she's made_ in the furtherance of her titty streaming career was solely because of her husband, well, I hate to break it to you but the guy who claimed to be a Nigerian prince was lying in that email you got.
> 
> ...





Chocolate Wombat said:


> And sure, he's a scumbag, but...I've known a few too many women in my life who absolutely drive their partners insane only to come back as some kind of victim later on. All of a sudden it's not just the abusive shit the husband actually did that he's responsible for, but suddenly a wild array of past bad behavior is conveniently his fault too. Amouranth is a person who makes a living using deception, I think taking some of what she says with an appropriate dose of salt is warranted.


Sounds like you're projecting pretty hard over this. From what I've seen thus far, she's been providing a shit ton of evidence (phone call, texts, damaged property) to prove that the guy exhibits some serious abusive behavior and control issues. How much control he has over her life choices is anyone's guess, but like @Allanon said, it's rather disappointing to see so many vapid takes amounting to, "she's a whore who scams her lonely simps and married an asian guy, so she probably lied and/or deserves to be miserable."
I'm not out here to defend thine lady's honor, but I'd prefer to see some new evidence that could back the idea of this situation not being all that cut-and-dry (such as old clips or posts contradicting the claims of him controlling all of her finances and social media while on Twitch and OF).


----------



## Miniluv (Oct 17, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> It wouldn't surprise me that he's the one behind her content becoming more revealing over the last couple of years but I could see that going either way. Part of why I'm pushing back on the idea of sympathy for her is that it's very, very easy for her to come out now and make it seem like everything was all his idea, that he was pimping her out and she never really wanted to do any of that. Keep in mind he isn't a streamer, he's not a public person, and it is highly unlikely we'll ever hear his side of how her career went.
> 
> And sure, he's a scumbag, but...I've known a few too many women in my life who absolutely drive their partners insane only to come back as some kind of victim later on. All of a sudden it's not just the abusive shit the husband actually did that he's responsible for, but suddenly a wild array of past bad behavior is conveniently his fault too. *Amouranth is a person who makes a living using deception, I think taking some of what she says with an appropriate dose of salt is warranted.*


This is exactly right. It should be taken with a grain of salt because she's a deceptive person and has everything to gain from publicizing this.

Right now, it looks like the worst thing this guy is guilty of is threatening her dogs. That's completely fucked up, but couples say completely fucked up shit to each other all the time when shit's on the rocks. Fuck's sake, I've witnessed married couples threaten to kill or beat each other during intense, loud fights. Apparently he also punched a wall or a door, which isn't terribly uncommon when some men are extremely pissed off and still have the restraint to punch an inanimate object and not their woman. It just seems real fucking sus that she starts a stream and just happens to have her already amped up husband on speakerphone raring to go with the abusive language with no context of how he got to that point other than the idea that he just got out of bed that day and decided to be a raging psycho. 

Amouranth was willing to conceal the fact that she was married in order to bolster her income. If she benefited from appearing to be single, she will surely benefit from the status of an abuse victim. People will be actively encouraging her to end her marriage and then she can reap the benefits of being single and the sympathy of being a courageous abuse victim and a "survivor" of a guy who yelled at her. And I'm sure at that point she'll stop doing softcore quasi-porn since nobody will be forcing her to do it anymore.


----------



## Luwinkle (Oct 17, 2022)

Illiterate Construct said:


> She's from Texas not a foreign country, and this is her husband we're talking about not a stalker. I would argue that domestic violence where the man is the aggressor is taken very seriously in the states, maybe even to an extreme. We have thousands of facilities across the country to help women deal with this exact situation. It's so slanted in one direction that it's a stereotype: things get physical between partners, cops are called, and no matter who was in the wrong the husband is the one dragged off to jail.
> 
> I see your point and I agree to an extent that an intelligent stalker can skirt the boundaries of the law and get away with some fucked up shit.  But that is not what's happening here.  She has the tools and the means to protect herself and deal with this situation without getting in front of a camera with a low cut shit and her stream overlay on with a sub count goal displaying a chat command that directs viewers to her only-fans and patreon.
> 
> Again, maybe the whole Me-Too thing has fucked with my empathy for shit like this but she clearly took the path that would generate the most attention and revenue for herself.



Hell, this was shown publicly in the Depp trial.  How many idiots still believe Heard is a faultless saint and Depp was a unstoppable rape monster despite the gargantuan amount of evidence showing otherwise?


----------



## CarlosDanger (Oct 17, 2022)

Luwinkle said:


> Hell, this was shown publicly in the Depp trial.  How many idiots still believe Heard is a faultless saint and Depp was a unstoppable rape monster despite the gargantuan amount of evidence showing otherwise?


I was just about to say the same thing, yet you still have white knights coming in here and eating this shit up.


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 17, 2022)

Tetragrammaton said:


> this really does feel like a great time to look into things. i mean if this husband of hers has control over everything then legally speaking there should be some public documents showing this as fact. such as that gas station she owns or whatever.
> 
> also a theory as to who this sherry person is. it could be his or her assistant and it could be one of those situations where she blocked his phone number cause they had an argument so he stole the sherry persons phone to use it to text more.
> 
> either way the husband is for sure worth looking into. i dont believe for a second he would be capable of not having some form of online presence especially if one of his threats involves saying stuff that will ruin her career.


He's definitely worth looking into, and if he is a psycho, I'm all for whatever justice Reddit wants to enact on him; but until then, all we have is a few texts from someone who isn't Hubby or [Husband's First Name] and a voice on a phone when we don't even know what he sounds likes. I get people wanting to lynch mob, but without a definite face/name/voice/etc, as far as I'm concerned her audience just took part in a shared hallucination and are hunting shadows.


----------



## carltondanks (Oct 17, 2022)

Illiterate Construct said:


> She's from Texas not a foreign country, and this is her husband we're talking about not a stalker. I would argue that domestic violence where the man is the aggressor is taken very seriously in the states, maybe even to an extreme. We have thousands of facilities across the country to help women deal with this exact situation. It's so slanted in one direction that it's a stereotype: things get physical between partners, cops are called, and no matter who was in the wrong the husband is the one dragged off to jail.
> 
> I see your point and I agree to an extent that an intelligent stalker can skirt the boundaries of the law and get away with some fucked up shit.  But that is not what's happening here.  She has the tools and the means to protect herself and deal with this situation without getting in front of a camera with a low cut shit and her stream overlay on with a sub count goal displaying a chat command that directs viewers to her only-fans and patreon.
> 
> Again, maybe the whole Me-Too thing has fucked with my empathy for shit like this but she clearly took the path that would generate the most attention and revenue for herself.


oh she lives in texas? amouranth buy a gun asap, holy shit


----------



## Luwinkle (Oct 17, 2022)

CarlosDanger said:


> I was just about to say the same thing, yet you still have white knights coming in here and eating this shit up.


faketiddieassed e-thot can't tell no lies


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 17, 2022)

Burning Fanatic said:


> Sounds like you're projecting pretty hard over this. From what I've seen thus far, she's been providing a shit ton of evidence (phone call, texts, damaged property) to prove that the guy exhibits some serious abusive behavior and control issues. How much control he has over her life choices is anyone's guess, but like @Allanon said, it's rather disappointing to see so many vapid takes amounting to, "she's a whore who scams her lonely simps and married an asian guy, so she probably lied and/or deserves to be miserable."
> I'm not out here to defend thine lady's honor, but I'd prefer to see some new evidence that could back the idea of this situation not being all that cut-and-dry (such as old clips or posts contradicting the claims of him controlling all of her finances and social media while on Twitch and OF).


It's not "vapid" to be skeptical of the claims made by a known liar.

Not to be too big of an asshole, but maybe you and @Allanon should go back and read the OP and some of the prior posts in this thread to maybe get a better understanding on why she has one. Because I'm certainly not one of the fucking people sitting here saying saying "she's a whore who scams her lonely simps and married an asian guy, so she probably lied and/or deserves to be miserable."

Go back and read my prior posts in this thread. Yeah, I think she's weird and probably kind of stupid, but I don't recall ever saying anything close to her deserving domestic abuse because of her career choice. So don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 17, 2022)

It may be nothing; but after watching Moist's dull voiced video, two things. One; the texts she shows are screenshots of the text, not a scroll of the history/feed. Second; the seconds leading up to the stream terminating, you see the door behind her slightly open. Bait to drum up "OH NO! THE CALL IS COMING FROM INSIDE THE HOUSE" shit. Dr. DisrespectMyWife did it before taking a break, Gavin McInnes did it pretending he's being swatted/arrested. I may be wrong, but I see a pattern on how to get people talking, and in the immortal words of Eric Bischoff, "Controversy Creates Cash."

I may be wrong, in fact I hope I'm wrong, but she's operating at a negative trust for me until something concrete comes out.


----------



## lolwatagain (Oct 17, 2022)

Kheapathic said:


> He's definitely worth looking into, and if he is a psycho, I'm all for whatever justice Reddit wants to enact on him; but until then, all we have is a few texts from someone who isn't Hubby or [Husband's First Name] and a voice on a phone when we don't even know what he sounds likes. I get people wanting to lynch mob, but without a definite face/name/voice/etc, as far as I'm concerned her audience just took part in a shared hallucination and are hunting shadows.


Honestly, they've hid the guy for so long, who knows if the call is actually with her husband and not with some simp she hired to act like a psychopath.

I seriously doubt he makes more money than her, if he even works, which means that she would be paying him alimony after a divorce.  And people have done crazy-ass shit to get out of paying alimony. It is easy to see this being some kind of situation where she strongarms him into accepting a small settlement instead of alimony payments; either he accepts or she publicly drags his name through the mud so badly that there is no way to possibly recover.

Either way, at least one person in this relationship is a fucking sociopath, it's just a matter of sitting back, watching and waiting to see who it is.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 17, 2022)

Miniluv said:


> This is exactly right. It should be taken with a grain of salt because she's a deceptive person and has everything to gain from publicizing this.
> 
> Right now, it looks like the worst thing this guy is guilty of is threatening her dogs. That's completely fucked up, but couples say completely fucked up shit to each other all the time when shit's on the rocks. Fuck's sake, I've witnessed married couples threaten to kill or beat each other during intense, loud fights. Apparently he also punched a wall or a door, which isn't terribly uncommon when some men are extremely pissed off and still have the restraint to punch an inanimate object and not their woman. It just seems real fucking sus that she starts a stream and just happens to have her already amped up husband on speakerphone raring to go with the abusive language with no context of how he got to that point other than the idea that he just got out of bed that day and decided to be a raging psycho.
> 
> Amouranth was willing to conceal the fact that she was married in order to bolster her income. If she benefited from appearing to be single, she will surely benefit from the status of an abuse victim. People will be actively encouraging her to end her marriage and then she can reap the benefits of being single and the sympathy of being a courageous abuse victim and a "survivor" of a guy who yelled at her. And I'm sure at that point she'll stop doing softcore quasi-porn since nobody will be forcing her to do it anymore.


From my understanding, the call happened mid-stream, not at the start of it. She'd been streaming for hours ahead of time, muted when she got the call, and then abruptly came back and unmuted it. However, if we are to believe her - and for the sake of argument here we will - she turned to airing this live to prevent him from stopping her from getting it out there. It is within reason that she would fake-out starting a stream normally only to immediately unmute and show the stream what he was saying.

There is argument to be made that Amouranth somehow provoked him, but even when filtered through the concept of 'she is a bad person who provoked him' his reactions are unhinged and abusive. Screaming at someone and calling them a whore is to be expected, and something like "I could ruin your whole career" threats are typical of a mutually toxic relationship. Threatening to kill her dogs for her saying she didn't hear him say something and rage spending money because she's not responding to him within 2 minutes via a text or phonecall is far beyond that level. 

While it's true we don't know for sure this was her husband and not a paid actor, which is why it's good to investigate him further to see if this stands up to inspection, I do not believe that she faked this as a PR stunt. Were it one, I think she'd have picked a female friend or at least a non-romantic male associate. Amouranth's the top e-thot right now, she makes millions from her simps. Her random controversies never really hurt her, and she could get permabanned on Twitch and probably be able to maintain her income on some trashy pornsite directly. Even her KF thread was like 9-10 pages long before this. The kinds of people this sort of drama would pacify or earn sympathy from are not that great in number, while the flip-side of this is that she is bleeding money now from the lonely dreamers who somehow believed she was single and had a gay friend in her onlyfans account. The positive attention she gets from this will not outweigh the negative reaction and profit loss from malding ex-simps if she's simply faking it.

She is a stupid e-thot, but a stunt that involves revealing she's married doesn't align with her previous behavior from what I can tell.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Oct 17, 2022)

i like how she comments that her BF has a small dick as an insult. never change women.


----------



## AuxPersonality (Oct 17, 2022)

This little bit of info seemed to get passed by fast, some people have claimed this same thing happened in 2016 when her marriage first made it to the surface.




3-2-1836 said:


> Coomers verified using birthmarks the 'assistant' she's been having use a realistic strapon to fuck her is actually her husband she claimed she left years ago


----------



## circuspeanut (Oct 17, 2022)

before i found out about the weird end to the stream, id believe it, but that abrupt end thats literally right out of a horror movie? hell nah. sorry but it seems way too cliche and overdramatic. shit seems too damn fishy


----------



## EpicGamerMoment (Oct 17, 2022)

Allanon said:


> I know Kiwi Farms users are barely functional humans in general, but these takes are pretty sad. It's revealed that the premier Twitch thot has had her whole life controlled by an abusive husband who behaves more like a pimp than a husband, threatens to murder her animals over minor misunderstandings, smashes her things whenever she tries to escape him, and has an explosive phonecall live on stream. Instead of digging into this drama and looking to see if past behavior and streams might support this or what this might reveal about old behavior, it's just a bunch of  'she's a stupid thot so this can't possibly be real' comments. I was hoping to learn something new about the situation.


Yeah same here, I was hoping for more info on the guy but all we got is "woman bad"


----------



## McSchlomo (Oct 17, 2022)

Nah, for now I'll assume this is all a setup. Shes getting up there in age, I'll assume this is a last turbo effort to drum up drama and money for a last push and then she and her husband will disappear.

There is no reason to trust any of these people in anything ever. If someone like her would tell me the earth is round, I'd heavily research the matter just in case.


----------



## Comfort Cumfart (Oct 17, 2022)

I know this may sound harsh, but I think that everyone involved in this story should die.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Oct 17, 2022)

Luwinkle said:


> Hell, this was shown publicly in the Depp trial.  How many idiots still believe Heard is a faultless saint and Depp was a unstoppable rape monster despite the gargantuan amount of evidence showing otherwise?


That's the first thing that came to mind for me. We'd probably still all think that if Depp hadn't been smart enough to record their conversations. This chick kinda has the same energy as Amber Heard too.

Important to note that we heard an abusive phone call; a single moment in time; not an entire abusive relationship.  Married Kiwis will all remember moments they aren't proud of with their spouse, both men and women. You could be seeing the latest incident in a long pattern of abuse, or just the moment where buddy was finally pushed too far and lost his fucking mind--we've all been there, where something has been boiling just under the surface for months and the eventual explosion is totally disproportionate. I tend to yell; my wife tends to drag shit up from 6 months ago, and then we calm down and talk through it. I imagine being married to this woman does not make for a very fulfilling life--not saying that's what happened, but it's a possibility few seem to be considering.

Either way, making this public will almost certainly result in their separation, since it will be years before they can go out in public together without being reminded about this incident from some fat retard pay pig who thinks he's going to defend m'lady's honour at the mall.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 17, 2022)

Allanon said:


> From my understanding, the call happened mid-stream, not at the start of it. She'd been streaming for hours ahead of time, muted when she got the call, and then abruptly came back and unmuted it. However, if we are to believe her - and for the sake of argument here we will - she turned to airing this live to prevent him from stopping her from getting it out there. It is within reason that she would fake-out starting a stream normally only to immediately unmute and show the stream what he was saying.
> 
> There is argument to be made that Amouranth somehow provoked him, but even when filtered through the concept of 'she is a bad person who provoked him' his reactions are unhinged and abusive. Screaming at someone and calling them a whore is to be expected, and something like "I could ruin your whole career" threats are typical of a mutually toxic relationship. Threatening to kill her dogs for her saying she didn't hear him say something and rage spending money because she's not responding to him within 2 minutes via a text or phonecall is far beyond that level.
> 
> ...


The thing is, almost any other person and I'd be totally on board with what you're saying, including other e-thots. But we're talking about the e-thot who practically invented the hot tub meta on Twitch.

That being said, I'm still on the fence about the whole thing and I'd really like to hear more about her husband. At this point I feel like we really know all we need to about her, let's see what kind of scummy shit he's been up to lo these many years.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Oct 17, 2022)

Burning Fanatic said:


> it's rather disappointing to see so many vapid takes amounting to, "she's a whore who scams her lonely simps and married an asian guy, so she probably lied and/or deserves to be miserable."


Could be worse...............................people could take the dsp route and blame Twitch.


----------



## Ponzo (Oct 17, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> View attachment 3741900


I wonder if it also was asian brendan schaub's idea that she gets endless plastic surgeries to make her look like a fake doll.

I wonder if its the same guy she used to do cosplay with before all her body "enhancements"


----------



## Blitzsneed (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm looking forward to more info getting released. Amouranth is fucking stupid and her unhinged husband that wants to eat her pets like a true and honest azn man made me laugh. Is he going for the Depp or Gibson route? Is he a scorned cuck or a manlet pimp? Was this all staged all along or was it a catastrophe years in the making? How many subhuman simps stroke their microdicks during this happening?

The answers to all of these questions and more on the next Dragon Ball Z!





On a serious note: She should get the receipts, get a damn lawyer and not broadcast this event publicly on the iNTERNET.


----------



## A.P. Hill (Oct 17, 2022)

Count on Twitch whores to take the Rushia arc and make it infinitely gayer.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 17, 2022)

circuspeanut said:


> before i found out about the weird end to the stream, id believe it, but that abrupt end thats literally right out of a horror movie? hell nah. sorry but it seems way too cliche and overdramatic. shit seems too damn fishy


I dunno, I feel like Critikal way overreacted to it. The stream ended abruptly, but it was hardly a cliffhanger. By the time the stream ended she was clearly pretty out of energy and done with what she had to say. It wouldn't surprise me if she just had an incidental internet connection cut out or something and didn't re-connect because other things came up (like her husband actually coming home or something). She didn't look back in shock or anything. She was in the middle of a statement and the internet cut out. Others have followed up with her assistant and it's been stated that she's fine and safe. If she were going for the horror movie suspense angle with this, she wouldn't immediately remove that by saying 'no, she's fine'. In my opinion, this is a case of big drama with a big streamer and people want to milk more out of it than there is, so they immediately jump to horror theories about how the door opening was sinister and horrifying, because it's more fun to talk about that than the man baby screaming about killing dogs.


McSchlomo said:


> Nah, for now I'll assume this is all a setup. Shes getting up there in age, I'll assume this is a last turbo effort to drum up drama and money for a last push and then she and her husband will disappear.
> 
> There is no reason to trust any of these people in anything ever. If someone like her would tell me the earth is round, I'd heavily research the matter just in case.


I don't buy this because while she might be "getting up there" in age, this has not impacted her bottom line at all. Why immolate herself and cut off her income in a final hurrah while she's actively getting $1m a month in simp bux? If she were falling off the map and then this drama conveniently hit to bounce her back up as a last gasp of relevancy I could see this, but it's as I've said: this drama hurts her income revenue more than it helps. The only good suggestion I've seen so far as for her faking it for monetary gain is the alimony angle. Which, in fairness, we have no evidence to support right now.


DamnWolves! said:


> That's the first thing that came to mind for me. We'd probably still all think that if Depp hadn't been smart enough to record their conversations. This chick kinda has the same energy as Amber Heard too.
> 
> Important to note that we heard an abusive phone call; a single moment in time; not an entire abusive relationship.  Married Kiwis will all remember moments they aren't proud of with their spouse, both men and women. You could be seeing the latest incident in a long pattern of abuse, or just the moment where buddy was finally pushed too far and lost his fucking mind--we've all been there, where something has been boiling just under the surface for months and the eventual explosion is totally disproportionate. I tend to yell; my wife tends to drag shit up from 6 months ago, and then we calm down and talk through it. I imagine being married to this woman does not make for a very fulfilling life--not saying that's what happened, but it's a possibility few seem to be considering.
> 
> Either way, making this public will almost certainly result in their separation, since it will be years before they can go out in public together without being reminded about this incident from some fat retard pay pig who thinks he's going to defend m'lady's honour at the mall.


As for this, I can buy that for breaking her door (in fact we don't even know for sure the door was broken for that reason at all). What I don't buy is it's a 'moment of snapping back' when he spams her with 50 texts demanding she respond 'within twenty seconds' or he'll waste hundreds of thousands of dollars - and then carries through on this threat. I also do not buy that his long rant is just him reacting to her pushing him. Using the Depp case we can actually compare what that looks like to this: Depp did scream at Amber and belittle her and say she was a horrible person and how he wished he'd have died rather than marry her or whatever, but he did not threaten to kill her dogs, send her horse to a meat packing plant, and post on her social media profiles to ruin her, or threaten to lie about her swatting him. Furthermore, we _know _what set him off, because he openly admits it, thinking he's being reasonable: she claimed he didn't say something he's certain he did. If we're sympathetic to her we assume 'she didn't hear him'. If we assume she's the villain in this, we assume 'she's gaslighting him into thinking he can't remember what he did or didn't say' - the issue is that in the latter case, his reaction is not proportionate, nor is it anywhere in the vague vicinity of 'sane response'. 

As I've said, toxic relationships can look bad in snapshots, but even when we consider the possibility of a mutually toxic relationship, there are lines that he crossed in the phonecall that strip him of such sympathy. At best, we can say 'she aggravated an already abusive person' which is not a particularly good position for him to be in.


Ponzo said:


> I wonder if it also was asian brendan schaub's idea that she gets endless plastic surgeries to make her look like a fake doll.
> 
> I wonder if its the same guy she used to do cosplay with before all her body "enhancements"
> View attachment 3744298View attachment 3744299View attachment 3744300View attachment 3744301


His face looks very similar, but it's hard to tell with the makeup. Notably the confirmed image we have of him has him fairly well built, so the body type also aligns. I'd like to know more about their situation to sus out how much of this was Amouranth thotting herself and having a controlling husband functioning as her manager and making it worse and how much of it was a crazy dude turning into his wife's e-pimp. I assume it was somewhere in the middle, but there must be some traces to be found on the internet that will shed more light on where exactly the truth lies.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 17, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Here's a better photo of the guy from the OP. His name's Nick Lee, by the way.
> View attachment 3743737
> I'm gonna say if they were smart, and wanted to keep the fact that they were married under wraps, he would've deleted all social media linking back to him. I'm still looking, but the guy might be in the process of DFE'ing due to shitstorm currently going on if he hadn't done it already.
> 
> ...


burn the rice, pay the price


----------



## ovqsnfat (Oct 17, 2022)

lolwatagain said:


> Honestly, they've hid the guy for so long, who knows if the call is actually with her husband and not with some simp she hired to act like a psychopath.
> 
> I seriously doubt he makes more money than her, if he even works, which means that she would be paying him alimony after a divorce.  And people have done crazy-ass shit to get out of paying alimony. It is easy to see this being some kind of situation where she strongarms him into accepting a small settlement instead of alimony payments; either he accepts or she publicly drags his name through the mud so badly that there is no way to possibly recover.
> 
> Either way, at least one person in this relationship is a fucking sociopath, it's just a matter of sitting back, watching and waiting to see who it is.


The idea she is smart enough to hire a simp to pretend to be an abusive husband for her is an insane level of projection. I can't imagine the cognitive dissonance needed to think she is both a stupid thot who can't make her own choices and yet also some kind of mastermind capable of planning this all out meticulously.

With regard to divorce though: I don't know anything about Texas marriage law but a fault divorce (because of abuse) would probably end in no alimony for her. Also of note is that she claimed in the stream that he offered her a divorce for him taking all but $1 million and her giving him 15% royalty going forward. Which is a hilarious offer if true.


----------



## Miniluv (Oct 17, 2022)

> @Allanon
> Why immolate herself and cut off her income in a final hurrah while she's actively getting $1m a month in simp bux? If she were falling off the map and then this drama conveniently hit to bounce her back up as a last gasp of relevancy I could see this, but it's as I've said: this drama hurts her income revenue more than it helps. The only good suggestion I've seen so far as for her faking it for monetary gain is the alimony angle. Which, in fairness, we have no evidence to support right now.


Like you, I don't believe this is something she's doing as a last ditch effort to stay relevant. She's making too much money for anyone to believe she's somehow falling off the map. However, there's not really any proof that this drama is hurting her financially. It might be too early to know that. I honestly don't see how that could be, as sympathy is a hell of a thing and if she's making a million a month from simps before all this, it stands to reason that she could make more if her audience decides to amp up the giving as a show of solidarity. 

My opinion isn't that she's doing this for extra simp bucks but that she wants out of the marriage and wants him to look as bad as possible in a public way. She doesn't want to be the multimillionaire who dumps her hubby after she blew up because that's a bad look and she would have to pay him. A messy divorce would negatively impact her finances far more than telling her massive audience she's being abused. Who knows what would come out in a divorce proceeding? If she can prove abuse, it's a slam dunk for her and he'll get nothing. But some recorded screaming and some photos of damaged property don't really prove anything in a court of law. It would be way different if there was any history of police interaction but I'm not aware of anything like that in this case. I think she's scared to death that he could get a good chunk of her money and she wants to lessen that impact by making him look like a lunatic (which is apparently not difficult), thinking it might get her somewhere in a court of law since it definitely works in the court of public opinion.

As for *why* she would do something that could possibly hurt her income, why does she do anything? Does she strike you as the type of person that has a modicum of foresight and thinks about the possible negative consequences of the things she does before she does them?


----------



## GreatMightyPoo (Oct 17, 2022)

I don't think it's that hard.
If the man is as unhinged as he seems to be I don't think she wanted to try doing anything behind his back to solve her issue with him out of fear of being found out. Better blow it all out in the hopes he's the one that becomes afraid of getting caught.
I must say it's kind of funny she does the "angry dumb" voice when she's reading her (ex?)husband's messages.

Hopefully she ends up fine, I dislike e-beggars as much as the the next one with half a brain but to hope/cheer for someone else's suffering is very sad.


----------



## sassblassted (Oct 17, 2022)

Behind every great woman is a great pimp


----------



## The Man With No Name (Oct 17, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> I wonder if it also was asian brendan schaub's idea that she gets endless plastic surgeries to make her look like a fake doll.
> 
> I wonder if its the same guy she used to do cosplay with before all her body "enhancements"
> View attachment 3744298View attachment 3744299View attachment 3744300View attachment 3744301


Oh he's got the HGH bitch tits. Brother is gassing and for very little gains.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 17, 2022)

A good ending to this saga would be one of her stalkers killing her and her husband, and then going on a cross country spree killing other top Twitch Streamers. Hopefully the stalker would kill Pokimane next,  and start dressing like her , as they claim victim after victim, finally culminating in tying up Ninja and forcing him to drink red bull until his heart explodes. 
They will livestream this and do a Fortnite dance over his scrawny corpse.
 Before they cut off the livestream and the cops close in, they yell “Read a book you little bastards!”

You know, on American Horror Story.


----------



## Telemeter (Oct 17, 2022)

A whore can only have relationships with 2 kinds of men:

1. Those who see her as a resource to make money, and will therefore not respect her and *will likely* abuse the fact that she is a whore to increase revenue (aka, pimps).
2. Feminist beta cucks, who *will definitely *abuse her in fits of uncontrollable soy rage each time their impotent frustration builds up enough.

No man with an ounce of self-respect would date someone like Amouranth or allow her wife to become a whore.


----------



## Xenomorphs Are Cute (Oct 17, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> A good ending to this saga would be one of her stalkers killing her and her husband, and then going on a cross country spree killing other top Twitch Streamers. Hopefully the stalker would kill a Pokimane next,  and start dressing like her , as they claim victim after victim, finally culminating in tying up Ninja and forcing him to drink red bull until his heart explodes.
> They will livestream this and do a Fortnite dance over his scrawny corpse.
> Before they cut off the livestream and the cops close in, they yell “Read a book you little bastards!”
> 
> You know, on American Horror Story.


And he shall be known as, The Thot Terminator.


----------



## Not Really Here (Oct 17, 2022)

Is there a police report of abuse yet, or just accusations online?


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 17, 2022)

Not Really Here said:


> Is there a police report of abuse yet, or just accusations online?


The OP has her name, marriage certificate, and where she grew up; and if weirdos are showing up, her dox must be out there, but does anyone on the site have them? I'd be willing to look, but at work. Police reports and court filings are easy to find if you know their address.


----------



## soulgains (Oct 17, 2022)

I love how this situation has laid bare how managed the narrative is. Charlie, Asmongold, and all these other faggots have essentially given the same exact take on the situation, letting their audiences of millions know exactly how they should feel and think. God forbid anyone approaches this situation with any kind of nuance or critical thinking that isn't in line with what the "safe" streamer personalities supposedly believe.


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 17, 2022)

soulgains said:


> I love how this situation has laid bare how managed the narrative is. Charlie, Asmongold, and all these other faggots have essentially given the same exact take on the situation, letting their audiences of millions know exactly how they should feel and think. God forbid anyone approaches this situation with any kind of nuance or critical thinking that isn't in line with what the "safe" streamer personalities supposedly believe.


I'm willing to give them some leeway; because Twitch being what it is, if you don't toe the line, you will be dealt with. Don't know much about Moist, but Asmon's OTK group is still fresh off their drama about one of their guys having a house party that may have facilitated a passed out girl being groped and covering it up. Even if he wanted to play the skeptic, he doesn't want to risk two women abuse complaints back to back.


----------



## Random Autist (Oct 17, 2022)

Kheapathic said:


> The OP has her name, marriage certificate, and where she grew up; and if weirdos are showing up, her dox must be out there, but does anyone on the site have them? I'd be willing to look, but at work. Police reports and court filings are easy to find if you know their address.


There's a fake Twitter account with her husbands name full of personal info. https://twitter.com/Lee1988Nick






Two addresses are listed in the profile.

PO box (father's house): 127 Trudeau, Sugarland, TX (streetview pic below)





The second address is 21203 Lochmere Ln, Katy, TX.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Oct 17, 2022)

Random Autist said:


> There's a fake Twitter account with her husbands name full of personal info. https://twitter.com/Lee1988Nick
> 
> View attachment 3745217
> 
> ...


doxing is ok when twitter dose it against a "bad" person


----------



## grapeshark77 (Oct 17, 2022)

She was briefly live with the title "some changes" but it appears to have been short and it's not saved on her channel.

Also her "content lead" said she was talking with the husband and cops were involved - not sure how trustworthy 

https://twitter.com/JakeSucky/status/1582066832818569216

https://archive.ph/wip/jPLYE


----------



## Well Intentioned (Oct 17, 2022)

Live by the unhealthy social relationship sword, die by the unhealthy social relationship sword (in Minecraft.)


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 17, 2022)

Jake Sucky? Really? Is he a cousin to Ricky Horny?


----------



## NimertiS (Oct 17, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> First of all, fair point, he is a bigger piece of shit than her just based on the phone call. He's threatening to harm her pets while the most she's really done is scam idiots for their money.
> 
> As to how everything went down and how much of a role he played in the way her career progressed, the sequence of events goes something like this:
> 
> ...


Nobody is making nobody insane, that's a stupid concept, only betas believe it.
The guy is unhinged and threatened her animals, if she made him inSaNe, he could dump her.

My opinion? Yes, she's a titty streamer, but the amount of incel like projection from posters here is insane.
She was just dolled up and the call occured and she just showed it to the world, because she couldn't think straight.
But people here are "women-bad", correlating her surgeries to her intelligence levels. 

Talking about her age, while she's smoking hot (no lesbian but), lots of projection and coping.


----------



## trolol (Oct 17, 2022)

grapeshark77 said:


> She was briefly live with the title "some changes" but it appears to have been short and it's not saved on her channel.
> 
> Also her "content lead" said she was talking with the husband and cops were involved - not sure how trustworthy
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the cops being involved has more to do with her streamer friends/fans calling the police for welfare checks than any actual escalation/domestic violence between her and the husband if she is "sorting things out" with the husband.

Unfortunately, like most abusive relationships/victims of abuse she's probably unlikely to leave. Her making it all so public is probably going to hurt her popularity if she doesn't end up leaving though. So they'll probably pretend she's going to leave or something, then she can at least tell the simps she's single again and protect her public image.


----------



## goodbudweiser (Oct 17, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> before all her body "enhancements"


this looks like two gay men wtf


----------



## MonsterMash (Oct 17, 2022)

Apparently he runs all her social media accounts, yet he doesn't know when she goes live and never noticed she was recording him sperging out and being exposed?


----------



## Kheapathic (Oct 17, 2022)

MonsterMash said:


> Apparently he runs all her social media accounts, yet he doesn't know when she goes live and never noticed she was recording him sperging out and being exposed?


That and they're apparently married; but makes her do sleep streams so he can keep an eye on her... Right...


----------



## Wesley Willis (Oct 17, 2022)

So did she claim to be a billionaire yet? She must be really damaged if the best she can do is some weak little ricedick.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 17, 2022)

NimertiS said:


> But people here are "women-bad", correlating her surgeries to her intelligence levels.


She could have no cosmetic surgeries and she'd still be obviously low IQ white trash.  If you can't immediately glean that from the videos posted in this thread, I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 17, 2022)

I've said it before and it remains true; most of the entertainment from Amouranth comes from the reactions to her antics, normally from her fans. I'm not sure you could classify the Beauty Parlour legbeards (who have up to now shown zero interest in this thread) as "fans" but I really have been enjoying the incoherent gibberish they stop by to add. Never change ladies.


NimertiS said:


> Nobody is making nobody insane, that's a stupid concept, only betas believe it.
> The guy is unhinged and threatened her animals, if she made him inSaNe, he could dump her.
> 
> My opinion? Yes, she's a titty streamer, but the amount of incel like projection from posters here is insane.
> ...


On behalf of all men let me be the one to apologize for that one argument with your college boyfriend that you clearly never got over. I'm sure if he could see you today he'd truly appreciate what he's missed and admit he was wrong.


----------



## Well Intentioned (Oct 17, 2022)

NimertiS said:


> Nobody is making nobody insane, that's a stupid concept, only betas believe it.
> The guy is unhinged and threatened her animals, if she made him inSaNe, he could dump her.
> 
> My opinion? Yes, she's a titty streamer, but the amount of incel like projection from posters here is insane.
> ...



It's like that shit with ProJared from a few years ago.

You can think that everyone involved are fucking assholes/idiots.

Just because I think Jared was an idiot for marrying a poly woman doesn't mean his ex-wife wasn't a nutter.

Amouranth is an idiot for (among a variety of reasons) letting her husband have such a vast degree of control over their finances, particularly given the amount of shekels she was raking in.

Her husband is an idiot for (among a variety of reasons) having a meltie over whatever he was having a meltie over and having the subject of said meltdown being a member of the 'share fucking everything' generation, particularly given the amount of shekels she was raking in.

It wasn't a matter of 'if' she was going to share this shit, but rather when.

Just enjoy the spectacle, my dudes.


----------



## blablabla (Oct 17, 2022)

NimertiS said:


> Nobody is making nobody insane, that's a stupid concept, only betas believe it.
> The guy is unhinged and threatened her animals, if she made him inSaNe, he could dump her.
> 
> My opinion? Yes, she's a titty streamer, but the amount of incel like projection from posters here is insane.
> ...


she isnt going to show you a titty, faggot


----------



## Dean Pentel (Oct 17, 2022)

Can someone tell her husband it's fine if he beats the fuck out of her and takes all her money, but leave the dogs alone?

Also, how is this dude on that much gear and he's barely got traps? These two shitbags deserve each other. Let's hope it ends in murder/suicide.


----------



## Reddit is Malding (Oct 17, 2022)

Her mikes must smell old breath stank. Imagine the microorganisms proliferating on that shit.


----------



## Marche (Oct 17, 2022)

Rich people in abusive relationships are the dubest fucking idiots around, Just fucking leave its that simple, you are not like some poor mother of 2 getting smacked around by a biker boyfriend, you have enough fuck you money to flatout up and leave or get lawyers involved before anything happens. 

The only people who stay like this are ones who are also abusive or enjoy the abuse and no amount of "nobody deserves this" bullshit will make me think otherwise.


----------



## choccy milk (Oct 17, 2022)

I hate to break this to you troglodytes, but some shit can’t be easily faked, especially by someone as airheaded as Amouranth. I’ve had the misfortune of being around a woman interacting with her abusive partner, and it looks and sounds exactly like the clips I’ve seen. The OP and posters in this thread have well documented that this woman doesn’t have much personality, she doesn’t appear especially intelligent, so how would it make sense for her to suddenly throw out an Oscar-worthy performance like that? Do you think she’s really capable of that? 

The people saying she’s dumb for allowing this to happen to herself have a gross misunderstanding of abusive relationships and the manipulation tactics that are involved. Most people don’t waltz into situations like that on purpose, and people with low self esteem (read: e-thots) are especially susceptible. Remarks about withholding sex as a power play make sense coming from someone who’s been conditioned to think she is only valuable for her body. 

I really don’t think there’s any tinfoil hat bullshit going on here, I think she’s genuinely just dumb and landed in a really shitty situation. I feel terrible for her. Some of you assholes really need to make it less obvious that you’re sexually frustrated and retarded.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 17, 2022)

So, this is interesting.

According to some articles, and this video from 2018, Nick Lee is a bodybuilder. Either current, or former, there seems to be some conflict on that, but if it's true, that could actually be a great lead.




Lastly. according to his possible twitter account, he works at a Houston-based Taiwanese company. If we can find out the name of the company, we might be able to track him down.


----------



## RotPockets (Oct 17, 2022)

So was the dramabait just a soft launch for her hardcore porn content?


“uwu, he’s so mean, now watch our makeup sex while he hate fucks me.”


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 17, 2022)

RotPockets said:


> So the dramabait was just a soft launch for her hardcore porn content.
> View attachment 3745986


Source, or gtfo.


----------



## soulgains (Oct 17, 2022)

RotPockets said:


> So the dramabait was just a soft launch for her hardcore porn content.
> View attachment 3745986
> “uwu, he’s so mean, now watch our makeup sex while he hate fucks me”


If true, lol, what a joke. Let's see everyone that commented on this avoid eating shit


----------



## Manimal House (Oct 17, 2022)

Miniluv said:


> Amouranth makes more money than God and doesn't need shelters, programs, or help lines. If this guy was laying hands on her, we'd have known about it already. She'd make tons of vengeance fueled simp bux streaming with a black eye and crying while chat made impotent threats towards her evil husband. She can also file a restraining order and hire armed security 24/7. She has resources that your average housewife who gets an ass kicking regularly for burning the Hamburger Helper does not. She's a pretty white woman and the way the justice system is, all she would have to do is make one call and she could have him locked up instantly if she wanted to. She's apparently got proof of him making terroristic threats, which can get him a jail cell and a TRO at the very least.


What you're saying just emphasizes my point.  Though the problem is that if she was in a situation where she has to leave the house within the hour or ass gets kicked (or worse) then everything you suggested will lead to ass getting kicked first.  Can't hire security or file a restraining order when time is of the essence, and if she called the cops then she'd be lucky if they got there in time before he hid the body.  Can't go to a hotel either if he's in control of the money, he'd find out where she went by looking at the recent transactions and find her.  Plus she's got the dogs with her that she's scared about, so she probably thought her options on getting out were limited....and if that's the case, then that's a big reason why I don't have much sympathy.  If you really have no friends, family or contacts to help you out of a predicament like this, then you're probably a terrible person.  It's one thing to wind up in a room you can't get out of, but it's different when you put yourself there.

Husband is a piece of shit though.


----------



## RotPockets (Oct 17, 2022)

soulgains said:


> If true, lol, what a joke. Let's see everyone that commented on this avoid eating shit


I searched “amouranth boy/girl” and this was the first result.





						0h69a8ve5uel8jwd7tcfc_source.mp4.jpg - ImageTwist
					

ImageTwist -provides free image hosting and photo uploading service for social networks, forums, blogs and websites.



					imagetwist.com
				



Is this not her? I wouldn’t know because I had no idea who the fuck she was before yesterday.








						Amouranth BoyGirl Video Onlyfans
					





					camchickscaps.com
				



Either way it’s unrelated to what I posted before. Just tried to confirm it for the delusional simps. If it’s not her feel free to delete this post, it doesn’t matter to me.


----------



## SomeBirds (Oct 18, 2022)

Has anyone considered that women's shelters suck and she might have simply considered this to be preferrable to going to one?

I just don't see Tits McGee here sharing a room and sleeping in a bed hundreds of other women have shed God knows what DNA on while having a chore list.


----------



## grapeshark77 (Oct 18, 2022)

She's live again with starting soon screen for 24 mins so far


----------



## Xenomorphs Are Cute (Oct 18, 2022)

SomeBirds said:


> Has anyone considered that women's shelters suck and she might have simply considered this to be preferrable to going to one?
> 
> I just don't see Tits McGee here sharing a room and sleeping in a bed hundreds of other women have shed God knows what DNA on while having a chore list.


There was a women's shelter in the 80's that turned a woman into an anti-feminist, & later an advocate for men's rights.


----------



## Chronically Smug (Oct 18, 2022)

Manimal House said:


> If you really have no friends, family or contacts to help you out of a predicament like this, then you're probably a terrible person. It's one thing to wind up in a room you can't get out of, but it's different when you put yourself there.


The one thing that's been truly disturbing about this whole thing is how many incels and ignorant people are spewing shit like this.

Is it possible to get dropped by everyone for being a pos? Obviously, but this is one of the biggest things to look out for in domestic abuse.

They want you isolated, so they can do whatever they want to you and you'll have nowhere to go and no one to turn to. All while they tell you it's all your fault so they can break you down more and more. Cant let you have self esteem or you might take up for your self and talk. They'll do whatever they can to poison you against everyone and everyone against you to get what they want while getting all the sympathy. This is why so many people are trapped and killed in these relationships.


----------



## Luwinkle (Oct 18, 2022)

Spoiler alert to some in here:  Someone can be a master liar and manipulator, doing anything and everything to milk more money from their audience... and still be a dumb bitch.


----------



## Manimal House (Oct 18, 2022)

Chronically Smug said:


> The one thing that's been truly disturbing about this whole thing is how many incels and ignorant people are spewing shit like this.


If this was a young woman with her first partner who didn't know any better, than yeah I would feel really sorry for her.  I don't believe Amouranth is in that kind of situation at all.  She's 28, she has resources, she has contacts, and to top it off she claims that they've been having issues like this for a while and she stuck with him.  At some point, it's no longer a coercion, it's a choice.  Same with homeless people and drug addicts.  There's help available and ways to get out of that, but some people just won't make sacrifices to better their lives and that's on them.  Yeah there are some people that were dealt a terrible hand in life or made major mistakes that they're paying too much for (sounds like that's who you're referring to) but that's not who I'm talking about.  I'm talking about the ones who choose to be in a cage.

Plus this is the same chick who lied by omission to her supporters, constantly broke TOS and got away with it by playing dumb and had a big hand in turning a videogame streaming website into a softcore pornhub that resulted in teenagers getting addicted to fapping.  Call me an incel, but when a dumb-but-hot chick plays victim after she's gotten her way for so long, I can't help but roll my eyes.


----------



## Luwinkle (Oct 18, 2022)

Manimal House said:


> If this was a young woman with her first partner who didn't know any better, than yeah I would feel really sorry for her.  I don't believe Amouranth is in that kind of situation at all.  She's 28, she has resources, she has contacts, and to top it off she claims that they've been having issues like this for a while and she stuck with him.  At some point, it's no longer a coercion, it's a choice.  Same with homeless people and drug addicts.  There's help available and ways to get out of that, but some people just won't make sacrifices to better their lives and that's on them.  Yeah there are some people that were dealt a terrible hand in life or made major mistakes that they're paying too much for (sounds like that's who you're referring to) but that's not who I'm talking about.  I'm talking about the ones who choose to be in a cage.
> 
> Plus this is the same chick who lied by omission to her supporters, constantly broke TOS and got away with it by playing dumb and had a big hand in turning a videogame streaming website into a softcore pornhub that resulted in teenagers getting addicted to fapping.  Call me an incel, but when a dumb-but-hot chick plays victim after she's gotten her way for so long, I can't help but roll my eyes.



The thing that really sends up the most red flags is that she just won't _leave_.
She's a multi-millionaire.  Get the doggos and get the fuck out.
If he somehow has control of the bank account then make a new one and call up twitch and fill them in with what's going on, they'd probably pay her ass early because of how much cash she makes them.


----------



## AuxPersonality (Oct 18, 2022)

It seems like people have created a very elaborate set of facts and statements from what I think is one stream? With nothing but words as evidence.

Either way I'm curious to find out what the real story is.


----------



## Tom Myers (Oct 18, 2022)

She's aging out of the young incel demo and now she's throwing her husband under the bus. The wall done hit and it's gon' keep on hitting.


----------



## AUTOEXEC2.BAT (Oct 18, 2022)

Appalling thread. This behaviour is textbook cycle of abuse, you all say "She should know better" but why? Have you ever been abused? Do you know how hard it is to escape even if you know it's bad? She's had YEARS of conditioning, that's something you can't just undo, so it's not surprising at all that she's still together with him.


Luwinkle said:


> The thing that really sends up the most red flags is that she just won't _leave_.


Like what the fuck even is this? Do you have shit for brains? Of course she won't just leave, she's conditioned not to. It requires serious intervention and from the looks of it she only has enablers around her so the fact she won't leave is a given, not a red flag. Nothing about her situation, whether it's her finances, her status or her hordes of incel fans is going to change how she feels psychologically in the moment where the abuser is 'caught', because those are material things that don't have a direct effect on her abuse situation. She's not just going to read a bunch of comments and think "Oh maybe anon is right" when she's been conditioned to believe her husband's word for years and years especially now that he's obviously switched over to the honeymoon phase from what I can gather.

It doesn't require one brave moment to stand up against your abuser like she did, it takes multiple, it takes a constant effort. It's not as simple as "Just change your bank accounts and 2FA loool xdd" because he can just coax her to change it back later. Abusers are like parasites in that way, and she's going to need loads of detoxing from it before she really escapes.
You haven't been abused/manipulated in this way by the person you're meant to be a life partner with, victims of abuse live in the opposite world where this is normal. It's impossible for them to see things objectively in the way we do, you have to understand this before you can make wild judgements because it's definitely not as simple as just get out. She needs to go full no-contact, she needs therapy, and she needs to get far, really far away from him with no way for him to contact her.

Whether she's a dumb bitch for getting into this situation in the first place is debatable. But if you think she's fucking stupid for the choices she's made around this during the relationship I implore you to try out an abusive relationship yourself and see how shitbrained it makes you, genius. It's far more likely that she's just a dumb woman who fell into the cycle of abuse, doesn't mean she's not a victim or that she deserves it. Go jerk off before you post incels. I bet you all wish you were in this guy's shoes.


----------



## Marche (Oct 18, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> but why?


Because she should, its simple as that.


----------



## Automaton Type 2B (Oct 18, 2022)

Congrats simps you got played.

They "talked it out".

I was waiting for the husband to run in and start beating her ass like chantels Arab boyfriend.

They just needed more simp bucks before they disappear for retirement.


----------



## Windsock (Oct 18, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> I bet you all wish you were in this guy's shoes


Nah I don't want my wealth tied to cum bucks.


----------



## Molly White's Breast Milk (Oct 18, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> Appalling thread. This behaviour is textbook cycle of abuse, you all say "She should know better" but why? Have you ever been abused? Do you know how hard it is to escape even if you know it's bad? She's had YEARS of conditioning, that's something you can't just undo, so it's not surprising at all that she's still together with him.
> 
> Like what the fuck even is this? Do you have shit for brains? Of course she won't just leave, she's conditioned not to. It requires serious intervention and from the looks of it she only has enablers around her so the fact she won't leave is a given, not a red flag. Nothing about her situation, whether it's her finances, her status or her hordes of incel fans is going to change how she feels psychologically in the moment where the abuser is 'caught', because those are material things that don't have a direct effect on her abuse situation. She's not just going to read a bunch of comments and think "Oh maybe anon is right" when she's been conditioned to believe her husband's word for years and years especially now that he's obviously switched over to the honeymoon phase from what I can gather.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 18, 2022)

Chronically Smug said:


> They want you isolated, so they can do whatever they want to you and you'll have nowhere to go and no one to turn to. All while they tell you it's all your fault so they can break you down more and more. Cant let you have self esteem or you might take up for your self and talk. They'll do whatever they can to poison you against everyone and everyone against you to get what they want while getting all the sympathy. This is why so many people are trapped and killed in these relationships.





AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> It's not as simple as "Just change your bank accounts and 2FA loool xdd" because he can just coax her to change it back later.


It's amazing how "muh strong independent women" and "YASS KWEEN SLAY" retreats right back to some medieval "women are delicate flowers with no personal agency" worldview the very moment it becomes advantageous.


----------



## misterduckford (Oct 18, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> Appalling thread. This behaviour is textbook cycle of abuse, you all say "She should know better" but why? Have you ever been abused? Do you know how hard it is to escape even if you know it's bad? She's had YEARS of conditioning, that's something you can't just undo, so it's not surprising at all that she's still together with him.
> 
> Like what the fuck even is this? Do you have shit for brains? Of course she won't just leave, she's conditioned not to. It requires serious intervention and from the looks of it she only has enablers around her so the fact she won't leave is a given, not a red flag. Nothing about her situation, whether it's her finances, her status or her hordes of incel fans is going to change how she feels psychologically in the moment where the abuser is 'caught', because those are material things that don't have a direct effect on her abuse situation. She's not just going to read a bunch of comments and think "Oh maybe anon is right" when she's been conditioned to believe her husband's word for years and years especially now that he's obviously switched over to the honeymoon phase from what I can gather.
> 
> ...



Hi, average woman and minority abuser here. Thots don't get the same treatment as other girls. They get special treatment, then they get special abuse too. I'm comfortable with this. Hate me for it.


----------



## Miniluv (Oct 18, 2022)

Manimal House said:


> What you're saying just emphasizes my point.  Though the problem is that if she was in a situation where she has to leave the house within the hour or ass gets kicked (or worse) then everything you suggested will lead to ass getting kicked first.  Can't hire security or file a restraining order when time is of the essence, and if she called the cops then she'd be lucky if they got there in time before he hid the body.  Can't go to a hotel either if he's in control of the money, he'd find out where she went by looking at the recent transactions and find her.  Plus she's got the dogs with her that she's scared about, so she probably thought her options on getting out were limited....and if that's the case, then that's a big reason why I don't have much sympathy.  If you really have no friends, family or contacts to help you out of a predicament like this, then you're probably a terrible person.  It's one thing to wind up in a room you can't get out of, but it's different when you put yourself there.
> 
> Husband is a piece of shit though.


If her husband is a violent psycho who would murder her before the cops could respond to a 911 call, how is he cool with her livestreaming his shenanigans all over the internet for hours at a time? All the scenarios you mention take less time than her telling the entire fucking internet about all the yelling she's endured. Yeah, the guy sounds like a total asshole, but I have yet to see any indication that he's threatened her life and AFAIK she's not said he's laid a finger on her (correct me if I'm wrong). Shit, "I'll kill you" is like one of the most common things people say to each other when they're pissed off, and if she had a snippet of him saying that it would be game over for him. She wouldn't even have to contact law enforcement because her local PD would be flooded with calls from simps asking them to conduct a welfare check to the home of an abuse victim and hubby wouldn't even know it was coming.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Oct 18, 2022)

Love it when women who don't know her history are like *THERE'S NO WAY SHE IS LYING, YOU ALL ARE SIMPS/INCELS/ETC.*

Gorlies, it is profitable to #MeToo someone for your own benefit when they stop being useful to you. Amber Heard could've gotten away with it if she kept her mouth shut but like most thots she wasn't smart.

Looks like she does have motivation to drum up some sympathy. 
"Buy my porn, I need the money to leave my ABUSIVE husband." 

The thing about seeing the signs of abuse in a person can mean two things. Either they're being genuine about it, or they've seen it happen to someone ekse and are mirroring what they see because they think it's easy to keep up the lie.

Dumb bitches don't learn.


----------



## Nick Obre (Oct 18, 2022)

Blah blah blah all I know is that there's one rule we should all follow:

If public allegations of illegality are made and they're not attached to a police report, assume they're a lie.


----------



## Xavier Renegade Angel (Oct 18, 2022)

Attention where gets what she fucking deserves


----------



## RonPaul2008 (Oct 18, 2022)

But is she a man tho?


----------



## blablabla (Oct 18, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> Appalling thread. This behaviour is textbook cycle of abuse, you all say "She should know better" but why? Have you ever been abused? Do you know how hard it is to escape even if you know it's bad? She's had YEARS of conditioning, that's something you can't just undo, so it's not surprising at all that she's still together with him.
> 
> Like what the fuck even is this? Do you have shit for brains? Of course she won't just leave, she's conditioned not to. It requires serious intervention and from the looks of it she only has enablers around her so the fact she won't leave is a given, not a red flag. Nothing about her situation, whether it's her finances, her status or her hordes of incel fans is going to change how she feels psychologically in the moment where the abuser is 'caught', because those are material things that don't have a direct effect on her abuse situation. She's not just going to read a bunch of comments and think "Oh maybe anon is right" when she's been conditioned to believe her husband's word for years and years especially now that he's obviously switched over to the honeymoon phase from what I can gather.
> 
> ...


shut up retard, we all know that if you are getting you ass beat the first thing you do is shill your fucking onlyfans


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 18, 2022)

blablabla said:


> shut up retard, we all know that if you are getting you ass beat the first thing you do is shill your fucking onlyfans


You don't understand - women are too simple-minded and weak and pathetic to exercise any kind of self-preservation instincts or perform basic functions out in the big scary world.  All they know how to do is bake cookies in their kitchen and shill their Onlyfans. 

This woman clearly needs to be rescued from the cruel winds of fate as she is but a passive bystander in her own life.

Also the future is female.  #girlboss


----------



## Ozul (Oct 18, 2022)

I don't care if she's lying or not, I have no sympathy for prostitutes. 

If she wasn't preying on the loneliness of men, exploiting intimacy and sex to the detriment of those pathetic enough to be manipulated, _maybe_ I'd feel a slight sense of sadness for her. Thots like her have pacified an entire group of men in the worst way possible, enabling their insecurity and loss of drive. You have to wonder how many divorces were finalized where the last straw was the wife seeing an OF subscription to Amouranth on the credit card bill. It's not even a conspiracy. They want you broke, stupid, fat and addicted to porn. Amouranth wants you to abandon real relationships. People say her husband is controlling her when she is controlling several football stadiums of men to give her money by capitalizing off their sexuality.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 18, 2022)

Ozul said:


> Thots like her have pacified an entire group of men in the worst way possible, enabling their insecurity and loss of drive.


That's silly.  Blaming the existence of a whore on the Internet for being a failure at life is probably the one thing more pathetic than being a whore on the Internet.


----------



## Ozul (Oct 18, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> That's silly.  Blaming the existence of a whore on the Internet for being a failure at life is probably the one thing more pathetic than being a whore on the Internet.


 I didn't say she's the cause. I said she is enabling people to continue being a failure.


----------



## Lord Xenu (Oct 18, 2022)

Ozul said:


> I don't care if she's lying or not,


Lying about what? She just said he is a dick head who broke some of their _mutual_ property (which nobody disputes). The fact of the matter is that if somebody stays in a relationship for an extended period with a dick, they probably act much the same (or worse). It's retarded to see all these people barging through the wall like the kool-aid man with all these opinions about what goes on behind the scenes of this couple's lives, when all we have to extrapolate from are the very carefully curated snippets that they so far have chosen to share.

Very often these kinds of relationships are mutually abusive because terrible flock together. So far I haven't seen any allegations that he beat her or anything, and women have the same capacity to be emotionally abusive as men, since physical strength is irrelevant.

I think I'll wait until his surreptitious recordings drop, as well, before I form a strong opinion.


----------



## Manimal House (Oct 18, 2022)

Miniluv said:


> Shit, "I'll kill you" is like one of the most common things people say to each other when they're pissed off


What kind of world you live in where this is a common thing people say to each other when they're angry? god damn.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 18, 2022)

Manimal House said:


> What kind of world you live in where this is a common thing people say to each other when they're angry? god damn.


It's the kind of thing histrionic white trash says and considers normal.

I don't think I've told somebody "I'll kill you" in anger since I was about six.


----------



## Ozul (Oct 18, 2022)

Lord Xenu said:


> Lying about what?


I saw some people speculating if they concocted this situation in order to intentionally stir up drama for attention. I don't think that's true, but I do think she is using the situation to garner pity and boohoo bucks


----------



## Lord Xenu (Oct 18, 2022)

Ozul said:


> I saw some people speculating if they concocted this situation in order to intentionally stir up drama for attention. I don't think that's true, but I do think she is using the situation to garner pity and boohoo bucks


Yeah, I agree with that as well. It's not hard to cut the live stream and keep recording offline to have audio evidence for your future divorce proceedings. Most streamers have hit the kill switch at one time or another. You have to wonder why she didn't. 

And if your logic gets that far, and you are aware of the lengths they have gone to conceal that she's married, you have good reason to speculate whether this is just another series of business decisions. She hid it from even her top moderators. That seemed to be business calculus according to the leak in the OP, and I can see why some would speculate that thos entire thing was concocted to kill the married thot narrative pre-big OF reveal. Maybe it's their retirement plan.

Personally, I think this is just another couple of toxic assholes doing toxic things to each other in a toxic relationship. I look forward to the divorce records.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 18, 2022)

Ozul said:


> I didn't say she's the cause. I said she is enabling people to continue being a failure.


She's not enabling them. 

If anything, those failures are enabling her by continuing to watch her shitty content instead of turning off the computer, and doing something productive.


----------



## AUTOEXEC2.BAT (Oct 18, 2022)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> Love it when women who don't know her history are like *THERE'S NO WAY SHE IS LYING, YOU ALL ARE SIMPS/INCELS/ETC.*


It doesn't matter if she's lying. I want Amo to succeed simply because I think her racemixed insecure gook eyed fuck of a "husband" is a dumb cunt.

The same can be said for Amber Heard, it doesn't matter if she's right to me, I just think Johnny is a fucking baby.


----------



## Luwinkle (Oct 18, 2022)

Fuckin knew the whole goddamn thing was fake.


Automaton Type 2B said:


> Congrats simps you got played.
> 
> They "talked it out".
> 
> ...


----------



## Roccosmoderndeath1 (Oct 18, 2022)

Automaton Type 2B said:


> Congrats simps you got played.
> 
> They "talked it out".
> 
> ...


Where do you see that they "talked it out?" I saw this clip, but I feel like you're mischaractrerizing it. She has control of the accounts, he is out of the house "getting help" (rehab?), and she is "seeking emotional and legal counsel." She has to have some communication with him to separate legally from the business and marriage. Maybe thot will thot and let the cycle continue, but it doesn't seem that way yet. 

She is streaming at the stable right now. I find her too boring to watch long enough to get context, but she mentioned her husband wasn't letting her see her horses often.  




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Oct 18, 2022)

Roccosmoderndeath1 said:


> She is streaming at the stable right now. I find her too boring to watch long enough to get context, but she mentioned her husband wasn't letting her see her horses often.


She's a horse girl?
Nvm, abandon ship. Run away. The end is neigh nigh.

Horse girls are bad news.


----------



## Luwinkle (Oct 18, 2022)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> She's a horse girl?
> Nvm, abandon ship. Run away. The end is neigh nigh.
> 
> Horse girls are bad news.


Used to know one that had a giant horsehead+horseshoe trampstamp. 
I mean fucking *giant*.
Worst part was that I had to work with her.  Pure hell.


----------



## ovqsnfat (Oct 18, 2022)

Automaton Type 2B said:


> Congrats simps you got played.
> 
> They "talked it out".
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I'd call "getting legal representation" the same as "talking it out". Allegedly it was him hearing his own voice on the call that "make him realize what he did was wrong" but she's lawyering up still.


RotPockets said:


> So was the dramabait just a soft launch for her hardcore porn content?
> View attachment 3745986
> “uwu, he’s so mean, now watch our makeup sex while he hate fucks me.”


I'd need to see a source on that one. Earlier I saw somewhere that it was the guy's birthmark from her porn they used to confirm it was the same husband as before. That alone implies she'd gone hardcore before this.


----------



## LavenderMenace (Oct 18, 2022)

Jesus Christ I went to this thread hoping for more info on her husband and I get faggots sperging.

The woman is very self aware that she’s playing ALOT of sorry men out of their money with no social skills. You gonna blame her for people buying her images, videos and gross products? _*She ain’t forcing anyone to buy them.*_ It ain’t her fault that there are suckers buying her stuff. 

She’s a hustler and if there are people willing to buy her ass water, the blame is on the autistic consumer base she attracted.  And no I don’t like Amouranth, 

Holy shit. This place was turning into a Reddit hate thread for a minute.


----------



## Ninon42 (Oct 18, 2022)

Roccosmoderndeath1 said:


> Where do you see that they "talked it out?" I saw this clip, but I feel like you're mischaractrerizing it. She has control of the accounts, he is out of the house "getting help" (rehab?), and she is "seeking emotional and legal counsel." She has to have some communication with him to separate legally from the business and marriage. Maybe thot will thot and let the cycle continue, but it doesn't seem that way yet.
> 
> She is streaming at the stable right now. I find her too boring to watch long enough to get context, but she mentioned her husband wasn't letting her see her horses often.
> View attachment 3747628


From the previous video, he sounds like a cokehead or roided out (or both, they have the money for it). She put the cleavage away for this one, which gives her slightly more credibility. But her room is distractingly filthy.


----------



## Roccosmoderndeath1 (Oct 18, 2022)

Ozul said:


> I didn't say she's the cause. I said she is enabling people to continue being a failure.


If she didn't exist, coomers would just go to the next twitch ethot down the list and coom. If twitch didn't exist they would go on pornhub, if porn didn't exist, they'd cranking to Instagram hoes, if women didn't exist, they'd still coom on each other. The coomers will coom.

_Blame the thottery on the thot, blame the coomery on the coomers_. I think Confucius said that.


----------



## Articles and Nudes (Oct 18, 2022)

So if he was in control of her money as she claimed, how was it so easy to grab all the accounts back in two days.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Oct 18, 2022)

Roccosmoderndeath1 said:


> If she didn't exist, coomers would just go to the next twitch ethot down the list and coom. If twitch didn't exist they would go on pornhub, if porn didn't exist, they'd cranking to Instagram hoes, if women didn't exist, they'd still coom on each other. The coomers will coom.
> 
> _Blame the thottery on the thot, blame the coomery on the coomers_. I think Confucius said that.


Confucius / Kǒng Fūzǐ said many wise things and that was one of the wisest. All this husband crap seems a bit faked, but maybe he tired of his cuck shed role.


----------



## RonPaul2008 (Oct 18, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> It doesn't matter if she's lying. I want Amo to succeed simply because I think her racemixed insecure gook eyed fuck of a "husband" is a dumb cunt.
> 
> The same can be said for Amber Heard, it doesn't matter if she's right to me, I just think Johnny is a fucking baby.


dumbest take i've seen all thread.
just say you simp for women and jack off.


----------



## Steinercard (Oct 18, 2022)

F13 Key said:


> View attachment 3743041
> Twitter is going ballistic.
> 
> View attachment 3743043
> Keem is being predictably ratioed hard for this now deleted tweet.


Call me autistic but I see nothing wrong with what he's said. Simps are going to ratio regardless but as far as I know Amouranth has promised all kinds of thot content to her simps that she didn't deliver on even after being paid to do so. Even though I have a massive distaste for whores and simps, I'll put on my comically small hat and say that I think you should honour your business transactions if you want people who aren't mentally ill and have low self esteem to trust your word after you've proven it's worth nothing.


Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> She's always irritated me, but this takes the cake.
> 
> I don't believe for a second it was all his idea to lie about being married. I think she was the one who came up with the idea to lie and wanted to continue to do more nsfw content.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is what I think too. The situation as presented doesn't make sense to me. And people seem to have selectively forgotten her reputation for being a Billy Bullshitter all of a sudden. I'll admit that due to shit in my own life I have very little patience or trust for crying women. I've been burned by trusting crocodile tears before. So maybe my bias is showing through.


Miniluv said:


> When he was talking about how the phone situation came about and the husband was going off on her because she simply didn't hear something he said to her, it reminded me of this Bill Burr joke:


I mourn for Bill Burr. His comedy got me through a lot of shit but he's become such a tamed dog now.


Miniluv said:


> Amouranth makes more money than God and doesn't need shelters, programs, or help lines. If this guy was laying hands on her, we'd have known about it already. She'd make tons of vengeance fueled simp bux streaming with a black eye and crying while chat made impotent threats towards her evil husband. She can also file a restraining order and hire armed security 24/7. She has resources that your average housewife who gets an ass kicking regularly for burning the Hamburger Helper does not. She's a pretty white woman and the way the justice system is, all she would have to do is make one call and she could have him locked up instantly if she wanted to. She's apparently got proof of him making terroristic threats, which can get him a jail cell and a TRO at the very least.


Women are just so oppressed you guys, they could use the billions worth of charities and other organisations set up to help any woman fail upwards through any situation but something something patriarchy.


Bob_ said:


> Not surprised asmkn is simping for her, he is an enjoyed of over-inflated fake titties.


Asmongold somehow ended up in a relationship with Pink Sparkles. I have no idea what combination of drugs and money it took for that happen but for such a Gollum like creature to bag that thot was surprising. Her leaving because he's an unhygienic autist was less so. But as in all things, Asmongoloid's opinion on anything is worth absolute shit.



A.P. Hill said:


> Count on Twitch whores to take the Rushia arc and make it infinitely gayer.


Rushia was way more retarded than Amouranth and way more dramatic and schizo in the aftermath.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 18, 2022)

Steinercard said:


> I mourn for Bill Burr. His comedy got me through a lot of shit but he's become such a tamed dog now.


I'm convinced there's a species of brain parasite living exclusively in the plumbing of the Los Angeles metro area that eventually infects all men.


----------



## choccy milk (Oct 18, 2022)

Genuinely, I don’t know if some of you realize how obviously transparent you make it that you’re a seething, sexually frustrated dork with no life and no bitches. Hot, slutty women on the internet are not the reason your life is garbage, or any other coomer’s life either. Like, most people who are normal don’t have such strong feelings when it comes to titty streamers.  Pretty much only coombrained autists and very insecure women are the only ones bothered enough to care. Lmao.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 18, 2022)

choccy milk said:


> Genuinely, I don’t know if some of you realize how obviously transparent you make it that you’re a seething, *sexually frustrated dork with no lif*e and no bitches. Hot, slutty women on the internet are not the reason *your life is garbage*, or any other coomer’s life either. Like, most people who are normal don’t have such strong feelings when it comes to titty streamers.  Pretty much only *coombrained autists* and very insecure women are the only ones bothered enough to care. Lmao.


You make this post and then accuse_ us_ of seething?

lol
lmao


----------



## choccy milk (Oct 18, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> You make this post and then accuse_ us_ of seething?
> 
> lol
> lmao


Yeah? It didn’t take that long. I didn’t put much thought into it. I still think the general response here has been faggy and embarrassing.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 18, 2022)

choccy milk said:


> It didn’t take that long. I didn’t put much thought into it.


----------



## Marche (Oct 18, 2022)

choccy milk said:


> Genuinely, I don’t know if some of you realize how obviously transparent you make it that you’re a seething, sexually frustrated dork with no life and no bitches. Hot, slutty women on the internet are not the reason your life is garbage, or any other coomer’s life either. Like, most people who are normal don’t have such strong feelings when it comes to titty streamers.  Pretty much only coombrained autists and very insecure women are the only ones bothered enough to care. Lmao.


I would not even rape her


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 18, 2022)

No one cares about how much you think this bitch is a thot, how much you hate thots, how much you hate feminism, or how you think she deserves it because she's a thot.

Conversely, no one cares about your le epic pwnage of incels, and whiteknights, that you think Kaitlyn's some sort of #girlboss, or that you think getting into retarded slapfights over all of the above is somehow more productive than actually trying to figure shit out.

Stop shitting up the thread with your retarded hot takes. It's annoying, and makes you look like an even bigger loser than the simps who watch this bitch in the first place.


----------



## Steinercard (Oct 18, 2022)

choccy milk said:


> Genuinely, I don’t know if some of you realize how obviously transparent you make it that you’re a seething, sexually frustrated dork with no life and no bitches. Hot, slutty women on the internet are not the reason your life is garbage, or any other coomer’s life either. Like, most people who are normal don’t have such strong feelings when it comes to titty streamers.  Pretty much only coombrained autists and very insecure women are the only ones bothered enough to care. Lmao.


Why yes I do hate women.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 18, 2022)

It's insane spergs give dumb hoes money online when 70-% of the web is fucking porn.
Masturbate you dumb incels and stop enabling whoredom, jfc you pseudomales disgust me.


----------



## Steinercard (Oct 18, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> It's insane spergs give dumb hoes money online when 70-% of the web is fucking porn.
> Masturbate you dumb incels and stop enabling whoredom, jfc you pseudomales disgust me.


I never understood it myself. Especially as it's trivial to find a thot's leaked nudes online for free anyway.


----------



## Marche (Oct 18, 2022)

Steinercard said:


> I never understood it myself. Especially as it's trivial to find a thot's leaked nudes online for free anyway.


I think there is some sort of pleasure/sexual gratification over giving women money online. Not like actual hole showing streamers who will jiggle their saggers for $5 and put an object in their butt for $20 but twitch thots and even just woman in general.


----------



## choccy milk (Oct 18, 2022)

I wasn’t even trying to lel pwn I just think it’s weird to act so smug about finding out someone may be a victim of partner abuse, even a Twitch thot. Like I said, I don’t think someone as dumb and socially flat as her could put on an act like that. And regardless of context, her husband yelled at her like a fucking psychopath. I would pity anyone who had to deal with that on a regular basis. 

If it turns out to all be fake you can all call me a retard and a simp and I’ll give myself a swirlie or something


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 18, 2022)

Marche said:


> I think there is some sort of pleasure/sexual gratification over giving women money online. Not like actual hole showing streamers who will jiggle their saggers for $5 and put an object in their butt for $20 but twitch thots and even just woman in general.


That's what I've seen the paypigs typically say.  It's about the "personal connection" they believe they have with the streamer.

Which is unbelievably depressing to think about.


----------



## RonPaul2008 (Oct 18, 2022)

choccy milk said:


> Genuinely, I don’t know if some of you realize how obviously transparent you make it that you’re a seething, sexually frustrated dork with no life and no bitches. Hot, slutty women on the internet are not the reason your life is garbage, or any other coomer’s life either. Like, most people who are normal don’t have such strong feelings when it comes to titty streamers.  Pretty much only coombrained autists and very insecure women are the only ones bothered enough to care. Lmao.


Thoughts on the offspring of whores seeing their mother taking loads to their faces from their ex-boyfriends while dressed as kids cartoon characters?
Thoughts on your daughter or potential daughter giving up on a career or being a homemaker so they can have sex on camera straight out of high school? Would you enjoy that?
I want to know what a normal person thinks, since I'm clearly aberrant  in finding the whole thing unbecoming and distasteful.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 18, 2022)

Marche said:


> I think there is some sort of pleasure/sexual gratification over giving women money online. Not like actual hole showing streamers who will jiggle their saggers for $5 and put an object in their butt for $20 but twitch thots and even just woman in general.





Matt Damon said:


> That's what I've seen the paypigs typically say.  It's about the "personal connection" they believe they have with the streamer.
> 
> Which is unbelievably depressing to think about.


All shitposting aside, I find the thot/simp phenomenon incredibly fascinating, and why simps maintain the paradigm is one facet that has always puzzled me. I really hope somewhere out there someone is really studying this and we'll see some actual research on the psychology behind all of this. Actual research, mind, not some Buzzfeed-esque study used to rationalize someone's political philosophy.


----------



## BelUwUga (Oct 18, 2022)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> She's a horse girl?
> Nvm, abandon ship. Run away. The end is neigh nigh.
> 
> Horse girls are bad news.


You absolutely speak the truth. Even if crazy is your type, I assure you nobody is ready for horse-girl crazy. I'm saddened to learn this though. I can excuse a woman for being dumb and dramatic, There's no remedy to a horse girl but to cut and run. Also somewhat disappointing how similar to Reddit comments some of the sperging in here is getting.


----------



## A Sentient Cloud (Oct 18, 2022)

Both of them are pretty good actors if that phone call was fake. No one deserves to be spoken to like that. Hope she kicks this retard to the curb.


----------



## BelUwUga (Oct 18, 2022)

You know all this bickering about the dumb lying thot and the piece of shit husband is getting a little tiring. Let's get into something that really matters: how's the cuck she's friend-zoned for almost a decade holding up?




Tweet (Archive) RDrama.net coming in clutch with the lead.
Do you guys think she's going to let Marzbar watch the makeup sex? Actually I know the likely answer since I went digging for a less retarded name than Marzbar:

lmao  Edit: RT in the replies implies it's worse: Archive Link


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 18, 2022)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> She's a horse girl?
> Nvm, abandon ship. Run away. The end is neigh nigh.
> 
> Horse girls are bad news.


Lesson learned: Around hacks, never relax.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Oct 18, 2022)

A Sentient Cloud said:


> Both of them are pretty good actors if that phone call was fake. No one deserves to be spoken to like that. Hope she kicks this retard to the curb.


I don't think that the whole thing was staged, but I do believe that Amouranth knew exactly what she was doing when she decided to keep the stream going/unmute it.
They both probably experience such meltdowns on the regular and Amouranth used this oppurtunity to get attention from the media and twitter crowd.


----------



## A Sentient Cloud (Oct 18, 2022)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> I don't think that the whole thing was staged, but I do believe that Amouranth knew exactly what she was doing when she decided to keep the stream going/unmute it.
> They both probably experience such meltdowns on the regular and Amouranth used this oppurtunity to get attention from the media and twitter crowd.


I agree, but is anyone really arguing otherwise? If you're in a situation like that, why not take advantage of the platform you have?


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Oct 18, 2022)

A Sentient Cloud said:


> I agree, but is anyone really arguing otherwise? If you're in a situation like that, why not take advantage of the platform you have?


I see it like this:
If a person's situation really is so dire like she made it out to be (for example her fearing for her life or their dogs' well being) she wouldn't be streaming at all, wouldn't release porn vids on OF less than 24h after the "incident" and wouldn't behave as if nothing happened 48h later.
My guess is that something like this happens multiple times a week and she just made a bigger deal out of it.

I saw some clips on twitter where MoistCritical said something like "she had no choice but to use the stream as a means to signal for help".
I disagree with that statement because one would think that calling the police would be a way faster and easier solution to the problem (if one indeed wants to solve the "problem").


----------



## ovqsnfat (Oct 18, 2022)

A Sentient Cloud said:


> I agree, but is anyone really arguing otherwise?


Reading this thread I think the answer might surprise you!



BelUwUga said:


> You know all this bickering about the dumb lying thot and the piece of shit husband is getting a little tiring. Let's get into something that really matters: how's the cuck she's friend-zoned for almost a decade holding up?
> View attachment 3748874
> Tweet (Archive) RDrama.net coming in clutch with the lead.
> Do you guys think she's going to let Marzbar watch the makeup sex? Actually I know the likely answer since I went digging for a less retarded name than Marzbar:
> ...


The kicker is he apparently only got the job as "content lead" at the end of August. 8 years hanging on to get cut out so the husband can try and save face!


----------



## Chronically Smug (Oct 18, 2022)

Manimal House said:


> Call me an incel, but when a dumb-but-hot chick plays victim after she's gotten her way for so long, I can't help but roll my eyes.



I'm not even blaming you for rolling your eyes and disbelieving her. I don't believe its a sin to question her like people are here. I don't like her her either and I'm suspicious too.  The problem is that these things do happen even with older people who should know better. You'd be surprised how easy it is to find  someone just vulnerable enough even if only for a little while to take advantage of.  Completely blaming the victims is a problem.

I also don't believe this is strictly a problem for women. That's why it's upsetting.  I don't care about Amouranth. I care about the people she's making look bad who seriously need help and can't just whip out their tits and hire someone to take care or their problems. If even that much is true that is.
I don't completely disagree with you though.


----------



## ZB927 (Oct 18, 2022)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> She's a horse girl?
> Nvm, abandon ship. Run away. The end is neigh nigh.
> 
> Horse girls are bad news.





BelUwUga said:


> You absolutely speak the truth. Even if crazy is your type, I assure you nobody is ready for horse-girl crazy. I'm saddened to learn this though. I can excuse a woman for being dumb and dramatic, There's no remedy to a horse girl but to cut and run. Also somewhat disappointing how similar to Reddit comments some of the sperging in here is getting.





Cherenkovblue said:


> Lesson learned: Around hacks, never relax.


Disney adults, especially of the non Munchie variety, might be worse than horse girls. If she's wearing a Loungefly backpack and an engagement ring shaped like Cinderella's carriage, haul ass!!!


----------



## Honored guest (Oct 18, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> All shitposting aside, I find the thot/simp phenomenon incredibly fascinating, and why simps maintain the paradigm is one facet that has always puzzled me. I really hope somewhere out there someone is really studying this and we'll see some actual research on the psychology behind all of this. Actual research, mind, not some Buzzfeed-esque study used to rationalize someone's political philosophy.


I'm pretty sure it come down to parasocial relationships. They tip money to get the streamer to say their name, and the streamer occasionally looks directly into the camera simulating eye to eye contact, and the streamer goes about the stream doing something mundane like playing games or chatting in a way that includes the viewer. The simps are either lonely/lazy losers who seek out these relationships to satisfy their needs, or they're guys who use these relationships to try to satisfy their fantasies of being in a relationship with someone out of their league. 

This of course is just my personal theory from witnessing simp/streamer interactions in the past, as well as seeing some of the simps from leaks/doxxes that either showed the simp to be an autist, or a normal guy in a relationship.

As for a proper study that ain't gonna happen baby, psychology is a shit show full of morons who do't follow(or know about) the scientific method.


----------



## BelUwUga (Oct 18, 2022)

ZB927 said:


> Disney adults, especially of the non Munchie variety, might be worse than horse girls. If she's wearing a Loungefly backpack and an engagement ring shaped like Cinderella's carriage, haul ass!!!


No. No, no, no you misunderstand. Generally your Disney adults would have been horse girls too if daddy was rich. Movies, merch, and even occasional trips comes out cheaper than an animal that lives for years. They will ascribe emotions and intelligence to these animals that they objectively do not have. It's _exactly_ the same kind of weird that gives rise to the "white girls fuck dogs" memes. Personally I feel it is one of the terminal presentations of that kind of weirdness. Disney fans can just be some naive, idiot consoomer. Tell me, would these adults shovel shit or help jerk off a farm animal because of their obsession? Horse girls won't flinch at it. Victorians were right about women and horses.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 18, 2022)

Amouranth can be proof that sometimes redheads aren’t always as perfect as one would think. If anything, I’m just surprised we have not learned anything from running Alinity off the Internet yet.


----------



## A Sentient Cloud (Oct 18, 2022)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> I see it like this:
> If a person's situation really is so dire like she made it out to be (for example her fearing for her life or their dogs' well being) she wouldn't be streaming at all, wouldn't release porn vids on OF less than 24h after the "incident" and wouldn't behave as if nothing happened 48h later.
> My guess is that something like this happens multiple times a week and she just made a bigger deal out of it.


I don't follow your logic. If this behavior is a regular occurrence for him then yeah, it's a big deal, a bigger one than if this were a random one-time explosion.

As for her behavior -- saying she would or would not do this-or-that presumes that you know her, both in the "personality" sense and the "financial/living situation" sense, which I'm sorry but you don't, even if you follow her career. Respectfully, I also get the sense that you aren't especially familiar with the dynamics of abusive relationships. Fucked up shit gets normalized very quickly.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Oct 18, 2022)

A Sentient Cloud said:


> I don't follow your logic. If this behavior is a regular occurrence for him then yeah, it's a big deal, a bigger one than if this were a random one-time explosion.


The fact of the matter is that we don't know how "crazy" or irregular this behaviour is.
Or that we don't know how the dynamic in their relationship has been during the last 1, 2 or even 6 months.
Heck, it could even be that Amouranth is the one who is abusive in their relationship and her husband is the one who had a meltdown one day because of it.

All we can do is observe their behaviour during and after the incident.
And Amouranth didn't seem to fear for her life just 24 hours after the meltdown and even still found time to manage her porn uploads. Is this something one would prioritize if one genuinly fears for their life?


----------



## A Sentient Cloud (Oct 19, 2022)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> The fact of the matter is that we don't know how "crazy" or irregular this behaviour is.
> Or that we don't know how the dynamic in their relationship has been during the last 1, 2 or even 6 months.
> Heck, it could even be that Amouranth is the one who is abusive in their relationship and her husband is the one who had a meltdown one day because of it.
> 
> ...


If an intimate partner has ever spoken to you in the tone that the husband used on that phone call, then I'm really sorry, seriously. There is no universe or context in which that behavior should ever be rationalized as "normal."

You don't need to fear for your life for a relationship to be abusive.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 19, 2022)

Jonah Hill poster said:


> Amouranth can be proof that sometimes redheads aren’t always as perfect as one would think. If anything, I’m just surprised we have not learned anything from running Alinity off the Internet yet.


Pssst.... not a real ginger.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Oct 19, 2022)

Honored guest said:


> I'm pretty sure it come down to parasocial relationships. They tip money to get the streamer to say their name, and the streamer occasionally looks directly into the camera simulating eye to eye contact, and the streamer goes about the stream doing something mundane like playing games or chatting in a way that includes the viewer. The simps are either lonely/lazy losers who seek out these relationships to satisfy their needs, or they're guys who use these relationships to try to satisfy their fantasies of being in a relationship with someone out of their league.


i think its a mix between parasocial relationships and people just being legit obsessive psychopaths. like the internet offers a way for obsessive people to obsess as much as they want. as long as they dont go to the persons house or do anything too insane they are free to sit there for as long as they want. you do also just get the lonely people who just wanna play pretend with their favorite e-girl and sometimes you get that rare third type of person who usually get referred to as hate watchers the people who dont watch streams for happiness or anything like that they just sit there all day and tell whatever streamer they watch how terrible they are for no real reason at all. im not really sure what you would classify those types as.

but yeah there really should be some sort of mental study on all this because its really kinda concerning how invested some of these people will get in giving money and gifts to people who most likely have millions of dollars and thousands of other people giving them money and gifts as well.


----------



## Miniluv (Oct 19, 2022)

Honored guest said:


> I'm pretty sure it come down to parasocial relationships. They tip money to get the streamer to say their name, and the streamer occasionally looks directly into the camera simulating eye to eye contact, and the streamer goes about the stream doing something mundane like playing games or chatting in a way that includes the viewer. The simps are either lonely/lazy losers who seek out these relationships to satisfy their needs, or they're guys who use these relationships to try to satisfy their fantasies of being in a relationship with someone out of their league.
> 
> This of course is just my personal theory from witnessing simp/streamer interactions in the past, as well as seeing some of the simps from leaks/doxxes that either showed the simp to be an autist, or a normal guy in a relationship.
> 
> As for a proper study that ain't gonna happen baby, psychology is a shit show full of morons who do't follow(or know about) the scientific method.





Chocolate Wombat said:


> All shitposting aside, I find the thot/simp phenomenon incredibly fascinating, and why simps maintain the paradigm is one facet that has always puzzled me. I really hope somewhere out there someone is really studying this and we'll see some actual research on the psychology behind all of this. Actual research, mind, not some Buzzfeed-esque study used to rationalize someone's political philosophy.


It really is fascinating. The parasocial relationship thing is psychologically interesting in a general sense, but the way it plays out specifically with thots and simps online is...intriguing. This particular paradigm goes a little further than the illusion of one party believing they personally know or are friends with someone they've only seen on TV or a stream because, in this case, sometimes the other party goes out of their way to maintain a facade of availability by actively concealing the fact that they're in a married or in a relationship. Before e-thots were a thing, that was the sort of shit only strippers did.

Amouranth isn't the first or last e-thot to feed the ungodly simp thirst in that way. So a bunch of guys with too much disposable income who think they can actually get this "single" woman are encouraged to feed her compliments and buy her gifts, because that's courting behavior. It's like a million clones of Lloyd Christmas thinking there's "a chance".  They really think the stripper likes them.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Oct 19, 2022)

Miniluv said:


> It really is fascinating. The parasocial relationship thing is psychologically interesting in a general sense, but the way it plays out specifically with thots and simps online is...intriguing. This particular paradigm goes a little further than the illusion of one party believing they personally know or are friends with someone they've only seen on TV or a stream because, in this case, sometimes the other party goes out of their way to maintain a facade of availability by actively concealing the fact that they're in a married or in a relationship. Before e-thots were a thing, that was the sort of shit only strippers did.
> 
> Amouranth isn't the first or last e-thot to feed the ungodly simp thirst in that way. So a bunch of guys with too much disposable income who think they can actually get this "single" woman are encouraged to feed her compliments and buy her gifts, because that's courting behavior. It's like a million clones of Lloyd Christmas thinking there's "a chance". They really think the stripper likes them.


Honestly the way some thots manipulate parasocial relationships is downright predatory. If a man was doing the same to women, there would be infinitely more pandemonium. 

Obviously there's no way from stopping adults from spending money but it speaks volumes about someone's character if they're willing to lie and use those lies to keep up the façade. 

That's another reason why I have no sympathy even if it turns out she's been telling the truth. She was complicit with lying about her marital status for money, so she should put on her big girl pants and deal with the bullshit her lies have created.


----------



## Luwinkle (Oct 19, 2022)

Cherenkovblue said:


> Pssst.... not a real ginger.


Real gingers are even crazier and more untable.


----------



## Reddit is Malding (Oct 19, 2022)

I haven't listened to the call but I totally understand the chink's behavior and I empathize with him. It's very difficult not to be abusive towards the disgusting thot you're dating. Soylets and permavirgins wouldn't understand because they will never have the chance to experience love to such a degree, but yeah, you often need to use a more severe tone and harsh words to get your point across.


----------



## Lake (Oct 19, 2022)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> I saw some clips on twitter where MoistCritical said something like "she had no choice but to use the stream as a means to signal for help".


True, until Twitch was invented, women, especially women of means, had no way to escape abusive relationships.   

Spoken like someone that makes a living off streaming.   Zoomers can't be this stupid...right?

Related: can someone explain to me why millions of people need Great Value Andrew W.K. to tell them what their opinion is?  He knows as much about life as anyone else.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 19, 2022)

Real talk, if he hates her for being a thot so much, he should just leave her.


----------



## Manimal House (Oct 19, 2022)

Chronically Smug said:


> I'm not even blaming you for rolling your eyes and disbelieving her. I don't believe its a sin to question her like people are here. I don't like her her either and I'm suspicious too.  The problem is that these things do happen even with older people who should know better. You'd be surprised how easy it is to find  someone just vulnerable enough even if only for a little while to take advantage of.  Completely blaming the victims is a problem.
> 
> I also don't believe this is strictly a problem for women. That's why it's upsetting.  I don't care about Amouranth. I care about the people she's making look bad who seriously need help and can't just whip out their tits and hire someone to take care or their problems. If even that much is true that is.
> I don't completely disagree with you though.


I think you're actually in agreement with me more than you think because we're talking about two different scenarios here.  I tried making it clear that I think people who wind up in abusive relationships because someone is took advantage of their vulnerability deserve sympathy and support to get out of it.  But if someone is going to just take abuse and not do anything about it when they know better, then they're retarded.  I don't symp for retards.
However I actually do think that she is in an abusive relationship, and I'm judging that based on the way the guy was yelling at her over the phone.  If all this is fake, then her shitty husband missed his calling and should have been an actor.  I'm not happy that this is happening to her, nor do I think she deserves it.  I just don't feel any pity for her because she has way more modes of escape than she has excuses to stay.  If one of those excuses is her career being at stake because the husband is the handler, then that's all the more reason for her to leave because: 
1) good riddance
2) all of the shit people hate Amouranth for can blame him for it because now he's responsible for everything she's done online.



FarCentrist said:


> She definitely has a male handler who she takes advice from or follows his decision making.
> 
> Behind every self made woman is her male leader. Anita Sarkeesian would not have achieved as much influence as she does without the help of her male handler Josh McIntosh. Now she's a hollow shell of what she used to be.


Give it up for Nostradamus everybody.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 19, 2022)

Reddit is Malding said:


> Soylets and permavirgins wouldn't understand because they will never have the chance to experience love to such a degree, but yeah, you often need to use a more severe tone and harsh words to get your point across.


There are people who literally believe this and it's just depressing that their childhood role models failed them on such a profound level.

I'm so glad my parents were both around and acted like emotionally-mature adults while I was growing up.  It's been immeasurably beneficial in my own relationships.


----------



## Reddit is Malding (Oct 19, 2022)

I feel like the thread is populated by 2/10 and 3/10 very salty men who hilariously have paid for her OF. Listen, it's where their relationship led them, and you have no right in saying if the guy's behavior is ok or not ok because you don't understand the context in which the relationship grew out to be what is it now. As far as I'm concerned, I get the feeling that it must be very cathartic to beat the shit out of a woman who deserves it. Haven't done it yet but it's on my bucket list. Just saying this so you understand where I'm coming from.

Now, seriously, why the fuck do you care ? She's just some random Twitch abused thot, barely a human being worth a fuck. I'm laughing my ass off seeing how some of you are so emotionally invested in this trashtastic drama. Improve yourself, hit the gym, and you too will soon be able to abuse your own beautiful redheaded woman with big tits, what the fuck.


----------



## Lake (Oct 19, 2022)

Reddit is Malding said:


> I feel like the thread is populated by 2/10 and 3/10 very salty men who hilariously have paid for her OF. Listen, it's where their relationship led them, and you have no right in saying if the guy's behavior is ok or not ok because you don't understand the context in which the relationship grew out to be what is it now. As far as I'm concerned, I get the feeling that it must be very cathartic to beat the shit out of aw, seriously, why the fuck do you care ? She's just some random Twitch abused thot, barely a human being worth a fuck. I'm laughing my ass off seeing how some of you are so emotionally invested in this trashtastic drama. Improve yourself, hit the gym, and you too will soon be able to abuse your own beautiful redheaded woman with big tits, what the fuck.


----------



## Reddit is Malding (Oct 19, 2022)

j/k bros, it's definitely our job to rescue this beautiful naive princess from a bad relationship. We're not leaving until we did it, reddit status has been reached and secured.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 19, 2022)

The problem is, if the situation is how she presented it, then its fucked and hopefully she untangles herself from the guy. However, because she also has a dubious relationship with the truth I can also see this being a lie to drum up more pity munny. I think I will continue to not care until more facts come out.


----------



## Xavier Renegade Angel (Oct 19, 2022)

She must love all this "free publicity " keemstar was right for calling her out. But the simps keep simping can't do anything but laugh at this point


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Oct 19, 2022)

Has something funny happened yet?


----------



## Articles and Nudes (Oct 19, 2022)

A habitual liar claims to have no freedom, or any access to finances, so can't break free. Within twelve hours she's suddenly in control of her accounts and everything has been solved, just in time for a new porn video.

This is funnier than all the hand wringing articles artfully cropping her tits out of the initial stream.


----------



## ._. (Oct 19, 2022)

Miniluv said:


> It really is fascinating. The parasocial relationship thing is psychologically interesting in a general sense, but the way it plays out specifically with thots and simps online is...intriguing. This particular paradigm goes a little further than the illusion of one party believing they personally know or are friends with someone they've only seen on TV or a stream because, in this case, sometimes the other party goes out of their way to maintain a facade of availability by actively concealing the fact that they're in a married or in a relationship. Before e-thots were a thing, that was the sort of shit only strippers did.


I think some of amouranths simping shit is that she's fairly candid about saying what shes doing so I guess she feels more 'real'. Like because the guy 'knows' hes simping it loses some of the 'this is stupid/pathetic' stigma in a way and someone like that Marzbars guy could tell himself well I know I have no chance so its not really cringey, its more like buying a girl drinks at a bar (which it effectively is). idk about the guys that are upset about her being married, those ones I imagine maybe did take it a bit further or are autists or whatever. Occasionally she will have a 'ban appeals' segment and thats the only thing she does thats actually somewhat interesting more than just 'podcast talking about life or answering weird questions' because thats where you get the like 14 year olds talking about wanting to fuck her or calling her a thot or whatever then coming back saying theyre really really sorry and didnt mean it, or actual 'bobs and vagene' types saying theyre going to buy her a house and a second mansion in whatever country and just being weird.

It is definitely something that happens to celebrities too, over social media or just like interview type shit on late night shows.

One thing weird I noticed though is going through the Marzbars guys feed there are plenty of women who also simp Amouranth and Ive heard of that happening with other e girls. Some of it is maybe 'bi girls' but I think that is seen more as like 'sisterhood' to them, or most likely, maybe networking. But I do think thats a chunk of her simp income too.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 19, 2022)

LavenderMenace said:


> Holy shit. This place was turning into a Reddit hate thread for a minute.





Reddit is Malding said:


> We're not leaving until we did it, reddit status has been reached and secured.


So now we've got the women and white knights claiming we're "Reddit status" for not simping enough and we've got the insane autists claiming we're "Reddit status" for simping too much.

I'm starting to get this funny feeling that you're all retards with an axe to grind.


----------



## ChampFantana (Oct 19, 2022)

LavenderMenace said:


> Jesus Christ I went to this thread hoping for more info on her husband and I get faggots sperging.
> 
> The woman is very self aware that she’s playing ALOT of sorry men out of their money with no social skills. You gonna blame her for people buying her images, videos and gross products? _*She ain’t forcing anyone to buy them.*_ It ain’t her fault that there are suckers buying her stuff.
> 
> ...


This is just plain fucking stupid.  We know that porn is incredibly addictive, and can fuck your life up every bit as badly as a smack habit. 

What exactly is the difference between an e-thot like Amouranth, and your average crack-dealing nigger in the hood?


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 19, 2022)

ChampFantana said:


> What exactly is the difference between an e-thot like Amouranth, and your average crack-dealing nigger in the hood?


Clearly we need the federal government to declare a War on Thots.


----------



## AUTOEXEC2.BAT (Oct 19, 2022)

RonPaul2008 said:


> dumbest take i've seen all thread.
> just say you simp for women and jack off.


I'm a woman and I'm not lesbian sry


----------



## Bloodypinky (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm surprised with how many people think the call was fake or she was using it for pity bux. My opinion after listening was the opposite. I think she's fake 99% of the time and we just got to view the other 1%. 

They're both two people living very odd lives. One making incredible amounts of money by literally existing in front of a camera, and the other likely feeling strong entitlement or jealousy. Probably both.. I don't think any amount of "talking things out" will fix that relationship. There's too much money involved, and money will always bring out the worst in people.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Oct 19, 2022)

yeah i dont think it was fake either simply because if it was fake and it ever gets exposed that it was she would be destroying her career for what? a little pity money and a bit more viewers? that just seems stupid in the long term.
i do think its kinda weird that she was seemingly able to work things out with her husband and hes supposedly getting help and feels bad and all that. 

for someone who is supposed to be a controlling monster he sure did give up pretty easily and that right there is why i dont really blame people who are suspicious of her because it does feel kinda shady and like maybe shes telling half truths. 

like maybe things started out on even terms between her and her husband he would be her manager or whatever and she would just go be a thot on camera all the time. then as time went on the balance changed and he kinda got thrown to the side so he started putting his foot down more little by little taking things from her without her noticing till she was actually trapped and forced to stream more and do more onlyfans stuff and what not. then they had an argument and she realized she has the power here so she streamed it as a means to threaten him to back up and now he has backed down but the question now remains will she stay with him and end up back in the same position in a month or two? or will she get a divorce and prove that she was being some form of serious.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Rt (Oct 19, 2022)

tbf can she really claim to be surprised he'd want to kill and eat her dogs?


----------



## Beast From 20000 Faggums (Oct 19, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> I'm a woman and I'm not lesbian sry


Show hole.


----------



## proteus4994 (Oct 19, 2022)

Idgaf about Amouranth but lol at the people in this thread saying “this thot deserves to get beaten for showing her tits”.  Are you people from Tehran or something?


----------



## Articles and Nudes (Oct 19, 2022)

Ctrl+Alt+Rt said:


> tbf can she really claim to be surprised he'd want to kill and eat her dogs?


Why take the chance with your sexual competition?


----------



## blablabla (Oct 19, 2022)

proteus4994 said:


> Idgaf about Amouranth but lol at the people in this thread saying “this thot deserves to get beaten for showing her tits”.  Are you people from Tehran or something?


yes


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 19, 2022)

Luwinkle said:


> Real gingers are even crazier and more untable.


Real gingers are the mistresses of the aryan master race. Accept no substitutes.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Rt (Oct 19, 2022)

So Amouranth has now announced on twitter with a shot of her tits that she's taking an indefinite break, having just done a 15-hour livestream and posted new OF content, right after saying that it was her secret husband all along forcing her to stream all day and not wear clothes.

Probably because her lawyers reminded her that he's getting half of everything she makes right now.


----------



## Reddit is Malding (Oct 19, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> So now we've got the women and white knights claiming we're "Reddit status" for not simping enough and we've got the insane autists claiming we're "Reddit status" for simping too much.
> 
> I'm starting to get this funny feeling that you're all retards with an axe to grind.


The average reddit pedo is notorious for whiteknighting/m'ladying, I don't know what the hell the other guy is talking about. Reddit hate threads virtually don't exist since """""harrassing""""" subs have been removed.


----------



## Drachenlord (Oct 19, 2022)

proteus4994 said:


> Idgaf about Amouranth but lol at the people in this thread saying “this thot deserves to get beaten for showing her tits”.  Are you people from Tehran or something?


I hate her because I’m jealous, easy as.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 19, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> It's amazing how "muh strong independent women" and "YASS KWEEN SLAY" retreats right back to some medieval "women are delicate flowers with no personal agency" worldview the very moment it becomes advantageous.


These exact same statements were made about Johnny Depp related to Amber Heard. Abuse makes anyone a delicate flower with no personal agency.

Anyway, for a minute there I had to check to see if this got featured just from the sheer magnitude of the influx of stupid in this thread. I guess rather than featured, people's youtube recommendations brought them here. 

Updates that are noteworthy that got mostly swept under the rug by the thot brigade: Amouranth intends to take a break from streaming for a while - or at least is considering taking a break - and blames her husband for why she was working so hard for so long without taking any breaks. She also mentioned that she's happy to not have to show off cleavage and to be allowed to wear clothes again. If she maintains this, it may indeed indicate that her overt thottery was her husband's doing.

IMO she seemed to be huffing some copium with the idea that her husband 'realized how bad he sounded' when he heard it on stream. Far more likely he realized he'd been exposed and had no other recourse than to crawl under a rock for protection. It's fortunate she says she's seeking legal and psychological help on the matter, as otherwise she'd fit right into the cycle of abuse where the partner realizes they've gone too far and immediately backs off to avoid losing their target, only to slowly creep back into abuse again later, and worse than before. I have no particular attachment to Amouranth, but I don't care for abusers, so I'd prefer one not to have free access to and control of whatever tens of millions of dollars Amouranth has and will continue to make. It's in her best interests to continue to pursue legal recourse and to get herself far away from him before he finds a way to drag her back into the relationship again, whether or not she goes back to thotting it up eventually.


----------



## Nuns with guns (Oct 19, 2022)

proteus4994 said:


> Idgaf about Amouranth but lol at the people in this thread saying “this thot deserves to get beaten for showing her tits”.  Are you people from Tehran or something?


I don't think she deserves any violence. However, the metoo movement has facilitated a lot of women in shitty relationships to avoid taking any personal responsibility and trading it for asspats. She really isn't doomed in this situation, she can take the world by the balls and just fuck off. It's not like he's cut all of the communication with the exterior world, beats her up, etc. She knows this brings her attention (just look at how much has been said here and around the internet about her in the past few days) and rejoices on it, as well as the donations that come from simps trying to "save" her. 

She is not as defenseless as many on this thread (and on twitter) believe. I think there's a lot for her to gain from this spectacle, just remember a few years back when a girl went viral because some guys thought she had abuse signs.


----------



## Random Autist (Oct 19, 2022)

Ctrl+Alt+Rt said:


> So Amouranth has now announced on twitter with a shot of her tits that she's taking an indefinite break, having just done a 15-hour livestream and posted new OF content, right after saying that it was her secret husband all along forcing her to stream all day and not wear clothes.
> 
> Probably because her lawyers reminded her that he's getting half of everything she makes right now.


Pretty weak drama overall. I honestly expected more given the seriousness of her husband's chinkout. Oh well.

At least we got to learn about her cucked camera man and how he got fired ultra quick for creeping too hard.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 19, 2022)

Allanon said:


> These exact same statements were made about Johnny Depp related to Amber Heard.


Oh, how dare I express an opinion inconsistent with what other people have said.

That's like, uh... hypocrisy by proxy, I guess?  Truly I am ashamed.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 19, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> Oh, how dare I express an opinion inconsistent with what other people have said.
> 
> That's like, uh... hypocrisy by proxy, I guess?  Truly I am ashamed.


What part of your braindead 'what about abuse? checkmate feminists' take was inconsistent with the general buffoonery shown in the thread?


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 19, 2022)

Allanon said:


> What part of your braindead 'what about abuse? checkmate feminists' take was inconsistent with the general buffoonery shown in the thread?


Goddamn, I really need to get into a situation where I can plausibly claim abuse.  All expectation of personal responsibility and agency goes out the window the second someone says "but muh ABUSE, guys!"


----------



## Lake (Oct 19, 2022)

Other than a handful of teenage edgelords, I don't think anyone here is actually advocating for abuse.  Most are just pointing out that it's a little suspect that this known manipulative cow and attention whore was so scared that her abuser would really really for real murder her dogs and hurt her that she...brought it up in a stream, without making any meaningful attempts to contact law enforcement.  Is he dangerous or isn't he?  I'd wager the dude absolutely is a scumbag (he's with her after all), but if people don't think she's using this first and foremost as an opportunity to boost her visibility,  they're deluded.

All this debate over a talking blow-up doll raking in millions for selling pictures of herself sucking on plastic dicks to lonely incels lmao.  The 2020s never cease to disappoint.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 19, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> Goddamn, I really need to get into a situation where I can plausibly claim abuse.  All expectation of personal responsibility and agency goes out the window the second someone says "but muh ABUSE, guys!"


If you go looking to be abused, I'm sure you'll find your way to it. Follow your dreams.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Oct 19, 2022)

Allanon said:


> Anyway, for a minute there I had to check to see if this got featured just from the sheer magnitude of the influx of stupid in this thread. I guess rather than featured, people's youtube recommendations brought them here.


Friend, your first post in this thread was this past Sunday the 16th, meaning you are part of the influx of stupid in this thread after the topic became trendy/showed up in people's Youtube recommendations.

I'm glad more people are interested in Amouranth's antics but please stop being a condescending asshole.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 19, 2022)

She has fake tits, she is a fake ginger, she is a fake in general, it's all an act. And people even here took the bait. Maybe, next time, if she has real problems, like stalker, less people will give her attention


----------



## Allanon (Oct 19, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> Friend, your first post in this thread was this past Sunday the 16th, meaning you are part of the influx of stupid in this thread after the topic became trendy/showed up in people's Youtube recommendations.
> 
> I'm glad more people are interested in Amouranth's antics but please stop being a condescending asshole.


I may be part of the stupid, but I showed up early, so I like to think of myself as Elite Stupid. It means I can be a condescending asshole to everyone who shows up later with the same bad takes that have already been said before them. That said, I'm not that interested in Amouranth herself, I just find the drama of 'e-thot turns out to have been being pimped by her abusive husband' to be intriguing. If nothing pans out to show more informaiton about the husband and she goes right back to titty streaming like nothing ever happened after some time has passed, I'll be disappointed, because that's boring.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 20, 2022)

There Is Light At The End said:


> She has fake tits, she is a fake ginger, she is a fake in general, it's all an act. And people even here took the bait. Maybe, next time, if she has real problems, like stalker, less people will give her attention


Oh ho ho ho, you sweet summer child... that's not how any of this works. Nothing will stop the flow of attention except her becoming terminally boring.  Being separated from her husband is not "boring" to the simp. As long as her simps continue to believe there is slightly more than a snowball's chance in hell that they'll get to tap that injection-molded poon of hers they'll continue to aim their laser-like focus squarely at her chesticles, firing off gobs of simpbux in her general direction until their literal spankbank runs dry.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 20, 2022)

I’ll increase my respect for Clamouranth if her 7-11 will regularly keep Cherry Coke Zero on tap at the Big Gulp Beetis station. 
Daddy needs his cancer juice.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 20, 2022)

Cherenkovblue said:


> Being separated from her husband is not "boring" to the simp. As long as her simps continue to believe there is slightly more than a snowball's chance in hell that they'll get to tap that injection-molded poon of hers they'll continue to aim their laser-like focus squarely at her chesticles, firing off gobs of simpbux in her general direction until their literal spankbank runs dry.


This thread makes me feel so much better about myself, comparatively.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Oct 21, 2022)

So we went from "my husband is pimping me out and making me dress like a whore" to back showing her tits in the span of 3 days.


----------



## Lake (Oct 21, 2022)

You don't understand, now it's about _empowerment._


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 21, 2022)

Hahahahahahahaha How The Fuck Are Parasocial Relationships Real Hahahaha Nigga Just Walk Away From The Screen Like Nigga Close Your Eyes Haha

Seriously, all this talk about "muh manipulative thots and their parasocial relationships" is fucking pathetic. Just don't watch them. It's not hard.


----------



## Marche (Oct 21, 2022)

CarlosDanger said:


> So we went from "my husband is pimping me out and making me dress like a whore" to back showing her tits in the span of 3 days.


Not only that but releasing her first video with an actual human penis in it, which I can only assume it is his given the time frame.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 21, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Hahahahahahahaha How The Fuck Are Parasocial Relationships Real Hahahaha Nigga Just Walk Away From The Screen Like Nigga Close Your Eyes Haha
> 
> Seriously, all this talk about "muh manipulative thots and their parasocial relationships" is fucking pathetic. Just don't watch them. It's not hard.


I am here to point and laugh at thots and simps


----------



## Wodanaz (Oct 21, 2022)

this thread is a trashfire and this bitch is a whore who should be reduced to turning tricks on the street as opposed to selling softcore porn to minors the world over


Reddit is Malding said:


> I feel like the thread is populated by 2/10 and 3/10 very salty men who hilariously have paid for her OF. Listen, it's where their relationship led them, and you have no right in saying if the guy's behavior is ok or not ok because you don't understand the context in which the relationship grew out to be what is it now. As far as I'm concerned, I get the feeling that it must be very cathartic to beat the shit out of a woman who deserves it. Haven't done it yet but it's on my bucket list. Just saying this so you understand where I'm coming from.
> 
> Now, seriously, why the fuck do you care ? She's just some random Twitch abused thot, barely a human being worth a fuck. I'm laughing my ass off seeing how some of you are so emotionally invested in this trashtastic drama. Improve yourself, hit the gym, and you too will soon be able to abuse your own beautiful redheaded woman with big tits, what the fuck.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 21, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Hahahahahahahaha How The Fuck Are Parasocial Relationships Real Hahahaha Nigga Just Walk Away From The Screen Like Nigga Close Your Eyes Haha
> 
> Seriously, all this talk about "muh manipulative thots and their parasocial relationships" is fucking pathetic. Just don't watch them. It's not hard.


As somebody said previously, whores are responsible for being whores and simps are responsible for being simps.

I'm convinced anyone who claims otherwise is just trying to rationalize their own lolcow behavior.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Oct 21, 2022)

Marche said:


> Not only that but releasing her first video with an actual human penis in it, which I can only assume it is his given the time frame.


Holy fuck, what a hypocrite!


----------



## The Ugly One (Oct 21, 2022)

Allanon said:


> I may be part of the stupid, but I showed up early, so I like to think of myself as Elite Stupid. It means I can be a condescending asshole to everyone who shows up later with the same bad takes that have already been said before them. That said, I'm not that interested in Amouranth herself, I just find the drama of 'e-thot turns out to have been being pimped by her abusive husband' to be intriguing. If nothing pans out to show more informaiton about the husband and she goes right back to titty streaming like nothing ever happened after some time has passed, I'll be disappointed, because that's boring.


The narrative of "e-thot claims abuse because it gets the simpbux flowing" seems more plausible to me. In fact, given that this woman abuses her cat as well, wouldn't be surprised at all if she's emotionally manipulated & abused her husband for years, and he finally got sick of being reduced to live-in simp status by his titty streamer wife.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 21, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> The narrative of "e-thot claims abuse because it gets the simpbux flowing" seems more plausible to me. In fact, given that this woman abuses her cat as well, wouldn't be surprised at all if she's emotionally manipulated & abused her husband for years, and he finally got sick of being reduced to live-in simp status by his titty streamer wife.


That's complete conjecture. What evidence we do have is actual verbal and financial abuse by her husband. It's not a claim or accusation, because it's actually shown to be true. He has not retorted to this with claims that she abused him first, much less provided any evidence for this to be the case. It also doesn't get more simpbux flowing. It does get a lot of attention turned in her direction, but this is a stunt that would make sense either to try to climb the ladder or as a last gasp of relevancy to get a final spike of viewership. With the position Amouranth is in, not rocking the boat is the more sound decision. She gets literal millions in simpbux, she has no threat to her because once you're established as #1 you tend to remain in that position by the power of being #1.  If anything this stunt would actually endanger her position, as if she's found to be a fake she burns her career down and even if she isn't, the purity snowflakes will move on to the titty streamers who continue to lie about being single virgins like Pokemane, creating a net loss (because as I mentioned before, the attention and sympathy bux she'll get from this will not equate to the slavish simps hoping to get some that she already has).

It's possible she's blowing it out of proportion on some level to help mitigate things - let's say in theory she did feel abused by her husband and felt going live with it was her only way out, but she knew doing so would hurt her numbers, so to combat that she pushed 'abusive spouse' into 'abusive pimp' which deflects much of the blame she might receive from simps about her lying about her relationship up until now, and sprinkles in some extra pity/distraction to avoid anticipated negative reactions. This is something I can buy even for 'dumb e-thot', but I think it remains to be seen yet if this is true. People have said she's streamed with tits out again, but how 'out' is out? What is the level compared to her prior normal? The OF video I am willing to write off this time because time goes into development of those, and it is very likely it was already made before this - releasing it on OF to make money off of it is only reasonable. I've seen many an instance where people make a sudden hard shift in opinion or media format and then disclaimer that they have a certain set amount of content pre-recorded that will still be released. 

Thus, while I partly live on hopium that this will be more interesting than 'e-thot goes back to e-thotting as usual' I also feel it's only reasonable that we cannot know for sure if and what the fallout of her little husband drama will be for a little while. Which is one reason I'm interested in seeing more information on her husband, since that should already be in existence to be found, but it seems a dead end was hit with that, unfortunately.


----------



## The Ugly One (Oct 21, 2022)

Her story is about as plausible as a Boogie narrative, because of this:



Articles and Nudes said:


> So if he was in control of her money as she claimed, how was it so easy to grab all the accounts back in two days.



We've heard one angry phone call in what is likely a mutually toxic relationship. Women are masters at escalating in toxic relationships, picking at the man's weak points until he's ready to pop, and then portraying the man's anger as coming totally out of nowhere, threatening this poor innocent flower with his scawy scawy toxic rage, oh help meeeeeee (by subscribing to my OF tee hee uwu).

Her whole job is to emotionally manipulate men into giving her money, the less they can afford it, the more satisfaction she gets from milking them. It' s a job only a soulless narc can do. Thinking she treats her husband any better than she treats her friends is mega-optimistic.


----------



## proteus4994 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> Women are masters at escalating in toxic relationships, picking at the man's weak points until he's ready to pop, and then portraying the man's anger as coming totally out of nowhere, threatening this poor innocent flower with his scawy scawy toxic rage, oh help meeeeeee (by subscribing to my OF tee hee uwu).


Did you seriously lump all women into this ultra specific Netflix original movie incel fantasy?

This thread is something else.

Edit: Ironically I agree with most of the posters’ takes on Amouranth specifically (releasing porn shoots right after your marriage dissolves is odd and in bad taste at best), but it’s really sad how “one woman does a thing” turned into “all women are cunts” in this thread.


----------



## Kookin (Oct 21, 2022)

> pimped out e-whore causes infighting for half the thread on who did a worse baddy of the two.


----------



## Molly White's Breast Milk (Oct 22, 2022)

proteus4994 said:


> Did you seriously lump all women into this ultra specific Netflix original movie incel fantasy?
> 
> This thread is something else.
> 
> Edit: Ironically I agree with most of the posters’ takes on Amouranth specifically (releasing porn shoots right after your marriage dissolves is odd and in bad taste at best), but it’s really sad how “one woman does a thing” turned into “all women are cunts” in this thread.


Shut up, hole. Not every guy who criticizes or questions a woman is an incel. Please kindly fuck off back to reddit and pintrest where women like you belong.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 22, 2022)

Molly White's Breast Milk said:


> Shut up, hole.


lmao

I can say with a high degree of certainty that Proteus is not a "hole".


----------



## Leave_Fargut (Oct 22, 2022)

most of the milk in this thread is coming from the posters themselves


----------



## BlueSpark (Oct 22, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> lmao
> 
> I can say with a high degree of certainty that Proteus is not a "hole".


He is secretly Mister Metokur, though.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Oct 30, 2022)

CarlosDanger said:


> So we went from "my husband is pimping me out and making me dress like a whore" to back showing her tits in the span of 3 days.


honestly i was willing to believe her in the beginning then she had a stream where she said she was gonna be going on break and she did not know when she was coming back and i figured she was gonna be gone for like a month or two then come back either worse or as a better person. 
then she came back after like a week or whatever and the only thing thats changed is instead of farming viewers with hot tub streams shes just interacting with other streamers more.  

if she was really in as bad of a position as she claimed she was i just do not see how she would be coming back to streaming so fast and so easily. unless her husband stole all her money and shes keeping quiet about it she has no need to stream and could afford to take a break and even see a therapist or move somewhere or whatever. so at this point my guess is that her husband is either never going away and will just weasel back into control. or this whole thing was just her way of showing her husband who actually has the control in the relationship. 

shes gonna go back to the hot tub stuff or just do straight up porn by this time next year im expecting it at this point.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Nov 10, 2022)

NimertiS said:


> ...My opinion? Yes, she's a titty streamer, but the amount of incel like projection from posters here is insane.
> ...
> Talking about her age, while she's smoking hot (no lesbian but), lots of projection and coping.


The only smart move Nick forced Kaitlyn into was getting implants large enough to ignore her fucked up facial proportions when they were shoved into your face first, instead of her mug.

She also is somehow shrewd enough to milk to the extreme onlysimps, but not shrewd enough at the same to keep the cash she makes selling her farts in jars to them enough to take what she wants and leave the relationship while lawyering up?  No.  This does not compute.  So I sense an elaborate work, to this point at least.


MonsterMash said:


> Apparently he runs all her social media accounts, yet he doesn't know when she goes live and never noticed she was recording him sperging out and being exposed?


More evidence we're in a complete work scenario in this thread at this point, at least to me...


----------



## AuxPersonality (Nov 12, 2022)

From what I've seen of her twitter no change has been made.  She is still selling her body and nothing has changed.


----------



## Lake (Nov 12, 2022)

That anyone thought it would change is legit astonishing to me.      She's such a clumsy manipulator, but those Great Value Jessica Rabbit proportions continue to dazzle.

The abuse/forced sex worker angle was cynical as fuck, even for her.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 26, 2022)

for someone that's in a abusive relationship, getting "raped" daily, being told that her dogs will become lunch, she sure has not done a thing to change her position in life. 

its funny how things sometimes get completely forgotten in a spam of such a short time.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Nov 26, 2022)

I browsed this thread hoping to see something different from the normieweb simping or whatever the opposite is called, but all I saw was said simps and opposites going full sperg
all I see is "whore cries on camera about some abuse but the story has more holes than someone on the business end of a minigun"


Gravityqueen4life said:


> for someone that's in a abusive relationship, getting "raped" daily, being told that her dogs will become lunch, she sure has not done a thing to change her position in life.
> 
> its funny how things sometimes get completely forgotten in a spam of such a short time.


this just adds even more holes, plus its not like Mr. Professional Cuck(if profiting from your wife's e-whore status isnt professional cuckery idk what is) has given any counterclaims(meaning hes untrustworthy as well)
summary of my dogshit point: neither amouranth or the guy is believable(her sides too frigging inconsistent, the guy didnt say jack shit other than whats in the shouting match between her and him) and I feel like a record thats just glued together broken pieces for repeating something probably already said before but I couldn't find it in the thread because of all the sperging, and I also feel like I haven't left square one in this attempt to autistically analyze the whole trashfire incident


----------



## Xenomorphs Are Cute (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm surprised no one here posted the article about her fart jars.


----------



## Lake (Nov 26, 2022)

Kosher Snake said:


> all I see is "whore cries on camera about some abuse but the story has more holes than someone on the business end of a minigun"


That's pretty much it, actually.  I think we can safely assume that anyone moralfagging or simping past this point is profoundly retarded.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Nov 26, 2022)

Xenomorphs Are Cute said:


> I'm surprised no one here posted the article about her fart jars.


fart jars? she really wanted to one-up the japanese death cult leader did she?
(belle delphine and other thots didnt pioneer the selling of bath water, they got beaten by the sarin gas cult man by decades)


----------



## ditto (Nov 26, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> for someone that's in a abusive relationship, getting "raped" daily, being told that her dogs will become lunch, she sure has not done a thing to change her position in life.


The line on the subreddit is it's personal and divorces take time and it's none of your business anyway, incel.

If this wasn't a stunt then it's obvious from the fact that nothing has changed that her husband has regained control and now the whole episode is being memoryholed.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 26, 2022)

Xenomorphs Are Cute said:


> I'm surprised no one here posted the article about her fart jars.


The amount of times I would have to use the ”Islamic Content” sticker for this would exceed anything about having to read about Amouranth for about five minutes or less.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Nov 29, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> for someone that's in a abusive relationship, getting "raped" daily, being told that her dogs will become lunch, she sure has not done a thing to change her position in life.
> 
> its funny how things sometimes get completely forgotten in a spam of such a short time.


the way pretty much nothing has changed makes me think this was all done as a threat to her husband. like maybe he was getting too pushy or spending too much money and so she had to remind him that all she has to do is cry for a bit and he is out of luck. 

it could also be that her husband lied his way into her good graces again as is common with abusive relationships.  either way the lack of much change really does send the wrong message. for someone who was supposedly in such a bad situation and needed to take time away to regain control of her life the fact that she came back as fast as she did and kept doing the stuff she was being forced to do really says a lot. 

if this was a serious thing and her husband is abusive or whatever this whole situation just gave him way more power.


----------



## HerrKlicks (Dec 5, 2022)

https://mobile.twitter.com/JakeSucky/status/1599803284767793155
		




			https://mobile.twitter.com/JakeSucky/status/1599803284767793155
		


Somebody allegedly sent her a care package with:

70k USD in cash
New iPhone
Taser
Number for a security company that is on retainer to provide bodyguard service to her

Is this a new stunt or an Übersimp?
Regardless, what strikes me as odd is how disinterested she's slapping the 70 stacks around... That's what other people work a whole year or two for


----------



## Acronym (Dec 5, 2022)

HerrKlicks said:


> Regardless, what strikes me as odd is how disinterested she's slapping the 70 stacks around.


Well tbh thats chump change for her , probably what she pays her assistant 

Jesus! what a turbo simp 




Your browser is not able to display this video.



damn I wish someone gave me a couple of stacks for no reason smh




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HerrKlicks (Dec 5, 2022)

Thank you for archiving the vids - not at the PC rn and whatever other phonefag excuse you can think of


----------



## huecoffs02 (Dec 5, 2022)

She back at tub streams fam.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Kheapathic (Dec 13, 2022)

Willing to bet the $70K care package is a work. Just like her abusive husband is at least half-work and half-shoot.

But if it isn't... ... ... wish her simps would realize how casually she handles $70k, pretty obvious (if all other metrics weren't enough) that it's nothing to her. And with that being said, if homeboy can casually throw away $70k on some random girl; dude, buy and import a wife. The fuck is wrong with you.


----------



## Kees H (Dec 15, 2022)

Is this cunt actually going to divorce? She's streaming date streams on Twitch, but when people ask her if she is leaving that nigger she just evades the question or ignores it.

I am putting my money on the entire "zomg hear my hubby talk to me like this" arc being a scheme to get more neetbux out of the simps funding her. Clever business move though.


----------



## huecoffs02 (Dec 19, 2022)

Kees H said:


> Is this cunt actually going to divorce? She's streaming date streams on Twitch, but when people ask her if she is leaving that nigger she just evades the question or ignores it.
> 
> I am putting my money on the entire "zomg hear my hubby talk to me like this" arc being a scheme to get more neetbux out of the simps funding her. Clever business move though.


I think he is a cuck and they are profiting from the cucking x2


----------



## YourmomsellsAvon (Dec 28, 2022)

Everyone's favourite whore is back to bikini and just dance streaming again, where she flails around like a sperg with epilepsy. godspeed to her, she drains the simps off their hard earned money


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jan 2, 2023)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> Appalling thread. This behaviour is textbook cycle of abuse, you all say "She should know better" but why? Have you ever been abused? Do you know how hard it is to escape even if you know it's bad? She's had YEARS of conditioning, that's something you can't just undo, so it's not surprising at all that she's still together with him.
> 
> Like what the fuck even is this? Do you have shit for brains? Of course she won't just leave, she's conditioned not to. It requires serious intervention and from the looks of it she only has enablers around her so the fact she won't leave is a given, not a red flag. Nothing about her situation, whether it's her finances, her status or her hordes of incel fans is going to change how she feels psychologically in the moment where the abuser is 'caught', because those are material things that don't have a direct effect on her abuse situation. She's not just going to read a bunch of comments and think "Oh maybe anon is right" when she's been conditioned to believe her husband's word for years and years especially now that he's obviously switched over to the honeymoon phase from what I can gather.
> 
> ...


I mostly agree with you, but you have to calm down bro. It’s not that serious at all.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 2, 2023)

YourmomsellsAvon said:


> Everyone's favourite whore is back to bikini and just dance streaming again, where she flails around like a sperg with epilepsy. godspeed to her, she drains the simps off their hard earned money


Please don’t group victims of epilepsy with this dedicated e-thot. Her dance streaming makes Alinity look like a ballet dancer.


----------



## ChampFantana (Jan 3, 2023)

Every last E-thot and the simps who support them should be enslaved in a titanium mine.


----------



## huecoffs02 (Jan 3, 2023)

ChampFantana said:


> Every last E-thot and the simps who support them should be enslaved in a titanium mine.


What makes those different than any other mine?


----------



## XL xQgg?QcQCaTYDMjqoDnYpG (Jan 3, 2023)

huecoffs02 said:


> What makes those different than any other mine?


titanium
hueahuehuaehuea


----------



## DeadNameTwice (Sunday at 5:05 PM)

YourmomsellsAvon said:


> Everyone's favourite whore is back to bikini and just dance streaming again, where she flails around like a sperg with epilepsy. godspeed to her, she drains the simps off their hard earned money


She literally does just that, look at that Henry dude


----------



## Tsar Nicky (Sunday at 5:56 PM)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> I mostly agree with you, but you have to calm down bro. It’s not that serious at all.


That's not a "bro". That's a womanpost if I ever saw one. Imagine powerlevelling that hard about being abused. Bruh. Imagine being that MATI about anonymous Kiwis talking shit about an E-thot. Imagine using the word "incel" unironically that many times in one post. She broke half the rules listed right above the message box multiple times and the only reason she didn't break the No Thirst rule is because she's straight and also too angry to be horny. Only in the beauty parlour and news threads do you see such uncondensed spas-rage and only from the chicks do you see it in the beauty parlour.


----------



## Kees H (Sunday at 6:30 PM)

DeadNameTwice said:


> She literally does just that, look at that Henry dude
> 
> View attachment 4219550View attachment 4219538View attachment 4219536View attachment 4219534
> View attachment 4219558View attachment 4219562View attachment 4219568View attachment 4219566View attachment 4219575


Goddamn, imagine spending that kind of money on OF and then having to beg their support to get it back. This nigger should really think about his life choices, ffs.


----------



## spergingandbrave (Monday at 9:35 AM)

To no one's surprise, the e-whore went back to e-whoring.


----------



## Larry Potterfield (Yesterday at 5:27 AM)

Tsar Nicky said:


> That's not a "bro". That's a womanpost if I ever saw one. Imagine powerlevelling that hard about being abused. Bruh. Imagine being that MATI about anonymous Kiwis talking shit about an E-thot. Imagine using the word "incel" unironically that many times in one post. She broke half the rules listed right above the message box multiple times and the only reason she didn't break the No Thirst rule is because she's straight and also too angry to be horny. Only in the beauty parlour and news threads do you see such uncondensed spas-rage and only from the chicks do you see it in the beauty parlour.


The amount of woman-rage that was in the thread at that point was fucking hilarious. What's even funnier was their cope that she's only an ethot because of her husband.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Today at 3:40 AM)

> The Surprising Reason Twitch Star Amouranth Hasn't Ditched NSFW Content (Yet)​In a Twitter thread, Kaitlyn Siragusa said that doing an 'immediate pivot would be 'selfish and irresponsible'​






				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			










						The Surprising Reason Twitch Star Amouranth Hasn't Ditched NSFW Content (Yet)
					

In a Twitter thread, Kaitlyn Siragusa said that doing an 'immediate pivot would be 'selfish and irresponsible'




					kotaku.com
				



https://archive.md/xtVIL
It showed up in my newsfeed and the title was funny.


----------



## XL xQgg?QcQCaTYDMjqoDnYpG (Today at 4:05 AM)

Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 said:


> [...]


Man, there truly is nothing more erotic and arousing than talking about e-thottery in a completely businesslike manner


----------



## Articles and Nudes (Today at 4:16 AM)

So her husband abused and controlled everything she did, but she has full control over content and employment.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Today at 5:05 AM)

Articles and Nudes said:


> So her husband abused and controlled everything she did, but she has full control over content and employment.


I may receive few top hats for this post, but she is a lying twitch whore, selling her nudes online. You expect honesty from her?


----------

